# SANTA POD RWYB Jan 24th "THE GRUDGE MATCH"



## Charlie

I have just spoken to the main guy at Santa Pod and checked a few things - it seems that the woman I initially spoke to has given me some duff info.

1) You *DO NOT *need a helmet if you have a TT Roadster as long as you keep the roof up - It is only needed if you will cross the line in excess of 110mph - so only a few of you will be affected by this.

2)* PASSENGERS ARE ALLOWED* - This is new for 2010 and they will have to pay a £10 fee and sign an indemnity form the same as the drivers, as such they *MUST* have a valid photo ID and be 17 or over.

I have asked if we can borrow a whiteboard so that we can all see all the times as we progress through the day, we will list all the drivers' names and update accordingly splitting into the relevant classes.

There will be a prize giving (Trophies) at the end of the day so if any of you have a snazzy bikini and high heels (Steve) then bring them along and you can hand them out 

3 MEET POINTS BELOW SIGN UP FOR ONE OR SUGGEST A NEW ONE.

I have contacted Santa Pod to check a few FAQ's

1) The gates will open from 8.30am with registration for the strip around 9-9.30am
2) Please bring both parts of your driving license (unless you are really old and have the old type ;-)) I was told that if you only have your photocard section you should be fine but let's not risk that.
3) The restaurant and shop will both be open so we will have shelter should it be required (fingers crossed)
4) Accomodation - for anyone wanting to stay there are a few options - http://www.santapod.co.uk/g_stay.php

I suggest this one as a )it is the closest b) it is reasonably priced and c) it would be nice if everyone who plans to stay was in the same place.

Premier Inn Wellingborough
London Road
Wellingborough
Northamptonshire
NN8 2DP

Phone: 01933 278606 
Travelling time to track: 16 mins approx
Rates: Rooms from £49 per room weekends and £60 weekdays which can accomodate the whole family (max of 2 adults + children).

5) Meet Points
There will be a meet point at the Fox Milne Harvester in Milton Keynes at 8am with a leave time of 8.15-20am (Fox Milne Milton Keynes MK15 0YS Tel 01908 395144)

I know a few people have mentioned others so please pm me with your meet point including postcode for satnav and meet time and I will add them to this thread and register people as required.

*MEET POINTS*

*Milton Keynes - 8am - Fox Milne Harvester MK15 0YS*
1) Charlie
2) sixdoublesix - Simon
3) country boy - Charlie
4) Rudetesh99 - Mitesh
5) E - Ian

*South Mimms Service Station - 7.30am* This meet point will join up with the Fox Milne meet point around 8.10-8.20am.
1) UKRPG - Richard
2) ian222 - Ian
3) TT51 - Neil
4) ttrev21 - Trev

*Stafford Services between jun 14 and 15 Southbound, M6 at 8.10 and leave 8.20*
1) Steve Collier - Billy 1 mate :twisted: :lol: 
2) trevp84 - Phil

Corley services at 9am (This is a link meeting point with Stafford Services above)
1) Hark - Matt - Had Porsche seats for ages but still hasn't got the blighters in 
2) Redscouse - Tractor Boy Paul (very nice tractor admittedly, better than a Massey Ferguson ;-))
3) VSPURS - Steve
4) Tesiboo - Dave

*HELMETS*
1) trevp84 - medium

Santa Pod as I am sure all of you know run what they call RWYB - Run What Ya Brung

Your opportunity to give it some large up the strip and potentially put your money where your mouth is ;-)

http://www.santapod.co.uk/calendar.php

http://www.rwyb.co.uk/

The cost is £10 admission and £25 to run it up the strip as many times as you can fit in - you get a print out everytime you take it up the strip so you can either gloat and feel rather proud of yourself or disappear quickly to the loo and reappear changing the subject quickly ;-) I hear it is rather addictive and leaves people desperate to try again and beat their time ;-)

If you are interested let me know on this thread

*Update* - I have spoken to Santa Pod and followed up with an email requesting a club area on the 24th for up to 20 (now 30) cars, I can confirm numbers nearer the time.

Cheers

Charlie

Steve has created a matrix as below, please let me have your anticipated result and estimated BHP and I will fill it in.  
I have totally guessed with mine so don't worry if you don't know just play along ;-)

Once everyone has submitted their estimations, or as many as possible, I will split the entrants into their relevant categories ;-) if you have not submitted I will assume ;-)

AAA = Big boys.
AA = 260 plus.
A = Standard to mild tune.

AAA = All ATT AbsoluTTe (pun intended ;-))
AA = ATTaining AbsoluTTe
A = AspiraTTional

Runners-------------Est/BHP--------------Est run time
Charlie -------------260ish----------------14.8secs
Daz -----------------273.5 -----------------14.3secs
Sav-------------------240--------------------15.5sec - yeah right Sav who are you trying to kid :lol: 
Steve----------------270ish----------------15.00secs
Caney----------------460bitches-----------12.1-4secs 
Vspurs----------------429bitches-----------14secs - yeah right :roll: :lol: 
G12MO X-------------450-470bitches------12.1-4secs 
James---------------265--------------------15.00secs 
Saj-------------------260--------------------15.00secs
lego man----------430-500------------------12ish
trevp84------------240-----------------------15ish

1)Charlie
2)Paul
3)Daz - definitely + bringing a ricer with him too ;-)
4)Sav
5)Richard
6)Neil - maybe
7)Nick
8) Matt
9) Steve
10) Caney
11) Vspurs
12) G12MO X
13) Charlie (country boy)
14) Wes - Daz's mate who is a strip virgin too ;-)
15) James
16) ----------
17) E - maybe ;-) spectator only.
18) Carlos118 - Carl
19) Josh - spectator only
20) Gwynnster
21) sixdoublesix
22) ------------------
23) garyttt
24) Mitesh
25)Ian
26) lego man
27) bozzy 96 - rocking it large in a Daewoo Matiz ;-)
28) Jase
29) Mark
30) trevp84
31) ttrev21 - Trev
32) baldyman - Kev
33) Carlos118 - Carl
34) Tesiboo - Dave


----------



## Redscouse

Charlie,

Im off work both of those days and i think it would be a great day out mate, so stick my name down please mate

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC

I maybe up for this  :twisted:

DAZ 8)


----------



## SAVTT240

Nice one charlie,

I'M in as well    BUT can only do the 24th, sorry.

SAV...


----------



## Hark

Shouldn't this be under the group buys section for new clutches?


----------



## SAVTT240

Hark said:


> Shouldn't this be under the group buys section for new clutches?


You've just had a clutch matt, good way off burning it in :lol: :lol: or out


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Shouldn't this be under the group buys section for new clutches?


 :lol: You read my mind mate 

DAZ


----------



## sTTranger

ah man, i feel so gutted, ive been wanting to do this for ages and my car wont be delivered till march 1st [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## UKRPG

Should definately be up for this but as an observer!

Charlie, have you asked about club areas - I used to go to these with a former club and we were allocated an area as a group


----------



## Charlie

Cool - I have edited the title as the 24th would guarantee Sav could make it and as I blew him off at the lights last week there is a grudge match ready to be played out :lol:

Richard great idea mate I will contact them on Monday - reminder in diary ;-)

Paul, excellent mate the extra cooling from your new bonnet will mean you might almost be as fast as a MK1 :lol:

sTTranger - well if it is well attended it could become a regular thing for 2010 ;-)

I will edit the interest list.

Mat this is perfect for you mate, no speed bumps on a drag strip for you to rip anything off on ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse

Charlie said:


> Sav could make it and as I blew him off at the lights last week
> 
> Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

Redscouse said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sav could make it and as I blew him off at the lights last week
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Well the 24th it is, as for blowing me well LMFAO :lol: :lol: 
Dont forget the strip is longer just like the time on the motorway when you where just a strawberry red dot in my rear view mirror when i flew past you on an emptyish motorway so you cant even blame the traffic :wink: :wink:

Shall we have a little wager m8, am sure you can manage a few hundred quid :!: :!:

SAV...


----------



## Charlie

Gentlemans bet my friend for the sake of £1 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> Gentlemans bet my friend for the sake of £1
> 
> Charlie


Thats 8) i'll go with that.

:wink: :wink: TT shop next week  :wink:


----------



## Charlie

Oh bugger what are you getting done there, it's all about reaction time and I have the reactions of a cat ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> Oh bugger what are you getting done there, it's all about reaction time and I have the reactions of a cat ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Yeah a Pussycat :lol: :lol: Who's going to use all his 9 lives :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

SAV...


----------



## Charlie

It's on like Donkey Kong ;-)

Charlie


----------



## LuTTon

I'm up for this too!

Someone please bring a 180 so I at least have a chance of beating something :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hark

Charlie said:


> Mat this is perfect for you mate, no speed bumps on a drag strip for you to rip anything off on ;-)
> 
> Charlie


 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TT51

I'm a possible for this Charlie just need to see how damaging Christmas is first.

I have been to a couple of Bug Jam weekends there and what a great time they were. Hopefully if there is still any of these happening next year someone will get one organised as you don't have to drive home after a few sherberts :lol:

TT's, camping and booze......


----------



## Charlie

Club area booked for max 20 cars ;-)

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie put me down as i and the bro-in law will be there in his 350Z. 

DAZ


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Charlie put me down as i and the bro-in law will be there in his 350Z.
> 
> DAZ


Be good to show the Z up. lol


----------



## Charlie

Update - I have heard back from Santa Pod via email confirming the space booking ;-)

"Ok not a problem.
An area will be left aside for your club pitch so drive around to pitside. As these are small events you will not require club vehicle passes."

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie put me down as i and the bro-in law will be there in his 350Z.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Be good to show the Z up. lol
Click to expand...

You maybe surprised mate i have not seen a Z do less that 15 sec.Gaz tells me these have all been the lower power ones we will see. :wink: The thing is he pulls on me at about 110-115 mph then hes gone in a big way.  
BUT we will cross the line at about 95ish mph  it will be close :wink: I did a 14.3 sec with just a remap be good to see if all the other mods can get me in to the high 13's 

DAZ 8)


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie put me down as i and the bro-in law will be there in his 350Z.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Be good to show the Z up. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You maybe surprised mate i have not seen a Z do less that 15 sec.Gaz tells me these have all been the lower power ones we will see. :wink: The thing is he pulls on me at about 110-115 mph then hes gone in a big way.
> BUT we will cross the line at about 95ish mph  it will be close :wink: I did a 14.3 sec with just a remap be good to see if all the other mods can get me in to the high 13's
> 
> DAZ 8)
Click to expand...

Lets pray for rain then?

Either than or tyre shine on his rear tyre tread.... :roll:


----------



## Charlie

I think we should have a board up with everyone who runs the strips name on it and then record the fastest times each person does and see who comes out top dog ;-) and whoever wins I will pay their entrance fee and strip time ;-)

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Lets pray for rain then?

Either than or tyre shine on his rear tyre tread.... :roll:[/quote]

:lol: must pack tyre shine
:wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Seeing as Redscouse is going i think i am going to come along in me old banger of a TT and watch him wipe the smiles of your faces, he has some motor there and can plough a field in minutes. 
Can also do a mini cruise on the way down so he can show me the way and somewhere for him to put his seats and other ploughing implements he has attached.
I will be having a go myself but i think i will be the only V6er, so i will start off ssslllllooooowwww and prob stay that way, but it meens i will have the most track time :lol: :lol:
Would be nice to go up against a manual V6 to see how the DSG performs against it...

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Im coming but dont know about camping, its winter you know...


----------



## Charlie

Good to have you on board mate, I will add you to the list ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

if you can edit my name on to the front post and delete my application post, much appreciated. I should be back from Holland this weekend so will try to get a box of stuff over to you.
steve


----------



## caney

stick us down as well please


----------



## DAZTTC

Nice one new you could not resist it :wink: be good to have you there. 

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers, not done anything like this before so its a new experience for me. Hopefully will have a few extra mods under my belt by then so i can try and get under 15 on the strip.....  
Rain would be good for me i think, cos of the DSG and the Haldex thingy. May even try a bit of launch control to see if my remaps have livened it up. I may even wash the car as ive heard that dirt is drag, that should make the most difference to my times and oh yes the spoilers gone so that should be a good thing as well.
God im talking as though as im going to be going fast, well it will be for me and i may even give Paul a ride down the strip if he is not trying himself. He could do a vid of the day cos he wont be doing much else..


----------



## Charlie

You have been added buddy, looks like the winner is now a foregone conclusion :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> God im talking as though as im going to be going fast, well it will be for me and i may even give Paul a ride down the strip if he is not trying himself. He could do a vid of the day cos he wont be doing much else..


LOL Paul may get a go but they will be using his tractor to drag roll the strip between runs, got us a discount because of it ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

going to start another thread aimed at the NW boys as we are the best supported area and they deserve a chance to have a fun day out and im sure Les and Tony would like to let their cars do the talking for once... :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Redscouse

Stop picking on me and my massey.... biatches!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Charlie

Steve if you are planning to run one for the NW at Santa Pod why just not incorporate it with this one as we would be likely to get more cars turning out' or is there a drag strip up North ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

sorry Charlie if you thought i was trying to organise another Santa but im not. You say you have spaces for 20 places so im trying some NW to join up with your run and make a day of it.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Can you put me down for this please?

It will give me an idea as to what is still needed before GTI!



Lol!


----------



## UKRPG

stevecollier said:


> sorry Charlie if you thought i was trying to organise another Santa but im not. You say you have spaces for 20 places so im trying some NW to join up with your run and make a day of it.
> Steve


I'm sure if we say well bring morew than 20 cars they'll happily house us as early year meets can be a bt hit or miss aroudn numbers attending


----------



## Charlie

Ok so the winner is no longer such a foregone conclusion  , with some more of the Big Turbo Boys cutting themselves in for a slice of drag strip action ;-)

The list is update.

Steve - no worries mate ;-)

I believe that if I asked for 30 spaces it would be feasible, just didn't want to overestimate wildly ;-)

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

Charlie said:


> Ok so the winner is no longer such a foregone conclusion  , with some more of the Big Turbo Boys cutting themselves in for a slice of drag strip action ;-)


I think that is the entire 400 Club now according to the Garage!

I'll have to wear my heavy right boot!

I'm sure Lego will also make an appearance too so there will be some entertaining Big Turbo competition.


----------



## Charlie

Awesome can't wait to see them all in the flesh and then rip it up down the strip "Grudge Match" is go :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Looks like there are 3 levels of motor now.
AAA. Big boys.
AA. 260 plus.
A. Standard to mild tune.

Im in a N/A and probably left out in the cold if no one else comes out to play and if thats the case i will be cheering all on and try to slip in somewhere. Maybe there is a wooden spoon prize in the offing... 

Steve


----------



## UKRPG

Of this week I now sit nicely in the middle section


----------



## V6RUL

Been having a chat with Charlie and we think we can come up with some sort of trophy or certificates maybe but we could do with some thoughts on what the entrants would like to see happening as its a members event and we would like to make it as light hearted or as competitive or both. Its up to YOU, are there any ideas floating about with regards format and how we can best show the club off. Is anyone good with a camera, maybe there could be a bit of a write up for the mag.
Its all up in the air for debate....
Steve/Charlie


----------



## country boy

I'll be up for some of this,wont be running though...my car will just be the eye candy!! :lol:


----------



## Charlie

You are such a show queen Charlie  , stop being a nonce and get ready to put your foot down with an enormous nervous grin and then want another go to try and beat your time ;-)

On from what Steve said we thought it would add a bit of fun to the day to have some trophys, fun and serious so obviously we need a: Fastest B/T, Fastest Remapped, Slowest , Fastest Standard and Best Looking amongst others - come on lets hear those ideas.

Charlie I will add you to the list mate ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse

This looks like its gonna be a right good show. Looking forward to it already 

Paul


----------



## Charlie

Me too :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

are you driving on the track or do you fancy a run in a slow TT paul??
steve


----------



## Redscouse

stevecollier said:


> are you driving on the track or do you fancy a run in a slow TT paul??
> steve


Bit of a wimp mate, ill most probs just watch and film  :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

So glad this is getting so much attention and all the BT boys are comeing should make for a very good day out. 

Charlie i have another one for you my mate Wes in his TT 225 with a remap.He lives right next to POD and never been up the strip. :roll:

DAZ


----------



## swfblade

As said elsewhere (and now I've found this one hehe) I'm up for it. I aint been to the Pod for years! Since my Corrado G60 in fact, got a 15.4 iirc with that. Ran my VR6 at GTi Inters and got 15 dead, so will be interesting to see what the TT can get.


----------



## Charlie

Good lad James, although it sounds like you are a bit of a pro ;-)

Daz, nice one mate, I will add him to the list, I haven't ever done it before either but I def will be this time ;-)

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

Pro?! LOL I dont think so... Tho I have gone up the strip several times in a few different cars:

Mondeo 2.0 (best time: 17s)
Corrado G60 (16.4s)
Corrado VR6 (15s)
Golf MkIV GTi TDi (15.9)

My only tips: use the far lane (its got better grip), and go when the orange lights go out, not when the green comes on :wink:


----------



## Charlie

LOL now you have mentioned the right track advantage, no one is going to want to use the other one :lol:

Big difference in times between the G60 and VR6 was the 60 standard?

I have heard that you should go on orange, nice to hear it backed up by someone who has actually done it 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

G60 was tuned to about 180bhp/190ftlb. (not bad for an old early 90's 1.8 8 valve!). Thing with the G60's is that they were never designed for out and out stright line drag type driving, they are more of an in gear car, which is great for the real world.

The VR was almost exactly 200bhp (199.9 to be exact) but the gearing was setup better and in reality a lot quicker than the G.

Re: the track side. This was a couple year's ago, so whether its changed or not I don't know, but I'm going to try that lane for sure. :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

Charlie, could you put my name down for this!

I've been challenged by Steve....... :lol:

Saj


----------



## V6RUL

Ive got a play mate, ive got a play mate, nah nah nah nah anh.
There is no challenge at alllllllllll yyyyyyeeeeeetttttt  
You prob wouldnt want to strain your new springy things that youve just got  
Dont know if you fall into the A or AA Class with your mods!!!
Will be good to have a look over your motor and steal what is not bolted down, ideas wise.
steve


----------



## Charlie

SAJ77 said:


> Charlie, could you put my name down for this!
> 
> I've been challenged by Steve....... :lol:
> 
> Saj


Good man Saj and nice work Steve for challenging him ;-)

Charlie


----------



## E

Put me down as a maybe on this, spectator only, will know for certain nearer the date.

What sort of time does it kick off?

E


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> Charlie, could you put my name down for this!
> 
> I've been challenged by Steve....... :lol:
> 
> Saj


Saj, what do think about these babies

got mine on today mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> Saj, what do think about these babies
> 
> got mine on today mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Not bad Steve, mine are similar but made of Gold to match my springs :lol:  
Saj


----------



## V6RUL

knew you couldnt resist. Got all of my stuff on and the TT is at the next level now.
It sounds great with the full Milltek on and air temp is down a bit so im more than happy.
Steve


----------



## scoTTy32

Charlie - put me down for this as well.


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie, can you belive there is a thread, V6 versus 225, some people have got a cheek, just cos im going to the Pod with the V6 people think im easy meat, or is a 1.8 better than a 3.2???? Respect AAA


----------



## Charlie

Good lad Scotty - you are in mate ;-)

Nice one E hope to see you there mate ;-)

Charlie

Steve I am so going to smoke you  , you will be crying at the end of the strip and no doubt with Sav to keep you company ;-))

I have just contacted SP requesting a larger area be designated for us ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh

Charlie can you stick me down as a Spectator Mate? Be good to see a few TTs run up the strip 

Josh


----------



## Charlie

Josh I am disappointed mate spectator only? and with a username like SuperJosh too = disgraceful :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Good lad Scotty - you are in mate ;-)
> 
> Nice one E hope to see you there mate ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Steve I am so going to smoke you  , you will be crying at the end of the strip and no doubt with Sav to keep you company ;-))
> 
> I have just contacted SP requesting a larger area be designated for us ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Oh Charlie, what are you doing. You know the drag on a rag top is very high but i suppose if you can try to get in my slipstream i can give you a tow to do something that you have not done before... go fast :lol: 
Maybe Saj and i will be crying at the end of the strip but its only cos we will be waiting for you to get out of first gear... :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

[/quote]

Oh Charlie, what are you doing. You know the drag on a rag top is very high but i suppose if you can try to get in my slipstream i can give you a tow to do something that you have not done before... go fast :lol: 
Maybe Saj and i will be crying at the end of the strip but its only cos we will be waiting for you to get out of first gear... :lol: :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

LOL it's on biiiaaaatch ;-)

Oh and yup Saj will be tearful too but I was talking about my grudge match with Sav after I smoked his ass at the most recent NMK TTOC meet :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

I was talking about Saj as i think he is the only other V6er going so ive got a play mate. Sav is a different sob story. Would love to mod my time to 14.7 as i checked out your garage for your BHP and added 1 above to get 1 up on ya but to be honest i think a starting point of 15 is more achievable for a first timer.
Steve


----------



## swfblade

Just as a matter of course, dont soft top drivers need a crash-helmet on to go down the pod? I know they used to.


----------



## V6RUL

not for Charlie as there are no vital organs in his head :roll:


----------



## Charlie

pmsl :lol:

James, I will contact them mate ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

believe you can hire pink lids at the track for all those hairdresser cars  
Steve


----------



## SAJ77

swfblade said:


> Just as a matter of course, dont soft top drivers need a crash-helmet on to go down the pod? I know they used to.


From their website..

"3. Helmets required for all bikes and open top cars, and any vehicles doing 110 mph or more at the finish line. Arm straps required in open top cars. "

I think Steve might need one too....for doing 110mph at the finish!!


----------



## V6RUL

im not slowing down to 110 for anyone... :roll: :roll:

Saj...funny how your claiming similar figures to me, thought you would be a lot faster..


----------



## V6RUL

Oh Charlie, what are you doing. You know the drag on a rag top is very high but i suppose if you can try to get in my slipstream i can give you a tow to do something that you have not done before... go fast :lol: 
Maybe Saj and i will be crying at the end of the strip but its only cos we will be waiting for you to get out of first gear... :lol: :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

LOL it's on biiiaaaatch ;-)

Oh and yup Saj will be tearful too but I was talking about my grudge match with Sav after I smoked his ass at the most recent NMK TTOC meet :lol: :lol:

Charlie[/quote]

This is what your up against Charlie...


photos were a bit rushed so the presentation could be better.
Steve


----------



## UKRPG

stevecollier said:


> believe you can hire pink lids at the track for all those hairdresser cars
> Steve


You may also need to be careful the acceleration doesn't knock the hair dryer from its rear facing boot mountings - could bash into your straightners and cause all kinds of trouble..........


----------



## SAVTT240

Oh Charlie, what are you doing. You know the drag on a rag top is very high but i suppose if you can try to get in my slipstream i can give you a tow to do something that you have not done before... go fast :lol: 
Maybe Saj and i will be crying at the end of the strip but its only cos we will be waiting for you to get out of first gear... :lol: :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

LOL it's on biiiaaaatch ;-)

Oh and yup Saj will be tearful too but I was talking about my grudge match with Sav after I smoked his ass at the most recent NMK TTOC meet :lol: :lol:

Charlie[/quote]

CHARLIE,

You must have had some well dodgy races in your time as for smoking my ass well :lol: :lol: :lol: i'll let you live the dream for now :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: as u seem to really be getting off on it so i wont stop you :wink:

It's the big guns i really want to see though, as thinking on lines off big turbo next year so it's goin be an awesome showdown with some off the big hitters there 8)   

SAV..


----------



## gwynnster

if theres room would love to come down, show me face only had the tt 2 months so would only be spectacting . See all the grudge matches go down then maybe get involved the next time when i have a bit more bhp to my name :lol:


----------



## Charlie

You are very welcome mate I will add your name.

Sav you know I love you buddy and you and I also know you will annihilate me ;-)

Charlie


----------



## gwynnster

Cheers mate shouold be a very intresting day, cant wait to see some of these go down the strip


----------



## V6RUL

join the A Class for standard/mild tune as this will suit your power output. There are trophies up for grabs for all classes and the guessed time of your run be it 20secs or 30.
Steve


----------



## gwynnster

yegh i supose i could be tempting into a nice little drag lol..only had the stage 1 soo god knoes what my time would be, spose i shoud really find out


----------



## V6RUL

its all in good fun and were aiming to have a good day. The banter is all part of the fun.
Steve


----------



## denTTed

Would love to be there and see what she can do, but we're off to Disney that day with the kids. I'll let you guess what car we're taking..


----------



## Charlie

John - sorry you won't be able to make it mate, but I guess Disney must take priority ;-)

Charlie


----------



## LuTTon

WOW! 

I haven't been on here for a while but you ladies are really throwing the handbags about ain't ya? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

bring your hat up to the Pod and throw it in the ring, places left even for southerners...


----------



## caney

460bhp-low 12's


----------



## rustyintegrale

I wanna see that R36 TT.

"There ain't no substitute for cubes" as they say and this is the closest I've seen to my personal 'holy grail' of a naturally aspirated V8 in a TT...

Mk1 TT... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie stick me down too... Would be nice to meet a few fellow TTs and I was gutted I missed the MK meet !!


----------



## DAZTTC

According to my liquidTT BHP is 273.5 last time i was at pod all I'd done to the TT was a remap i got a 14.3 sec  which i was very happy with so i would like to beat that.

DAZ 8)


----------



## SAVTT240

DAZTTC said:


> According to my liquidTT BHP is 273.5 last time i was at pod all I'd done to the TT was a remap i got a 14.3 sec  which i was very happy with so i would like to beat that.
> 
> DAZ 8)


Daz, i'd be happy with that too 

You'll have to give me some tips as i've never done it before 

Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## DAZTTC

SAVTT240 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to my liquidTT BHP is 273.5 last time i was at pod all I'd done to the TT was a remap i got a 14.3 sec  which i was very happy with so i would like to beat that.
> 
> DAZ 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Daz, i'd be happy with that too
> 
> You'll have to give me some tips as i've never done it before
> 
> Cheers.
> SAV..
Click to expand...

 :lol: mate that i think was a Lucky run 9 times out of 10 i am king of the bog down. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## V6RUL

well you r in a 1781 Turbo, what can you expect...


----------



## caney

DAZTTC said:


> i am king of the bog down.
> 
> DAZ 8)


launch it at 5k and it will never bog down.


----------



## V6RUL

hey hey keep your secrets to yourself tripple Aer.
Come on lads post up your BHP and estimated running times.
Steve


----------



## caney

it's amazing how the mind set of TT owners has changed over the years(for the good btw)i used to try and get people to come to the pod as far back as 2003 but no one was interested!i hope this goes ahead and the weather holds  could we not get Andy(yellow tt) to do a run :lol: it's got that much wax on it it would probably run a 10 second 1/4


----------



## caney

stevecollier said:


> hey hey keep your secrets to yourself tripple Aer.
> Come on lads post up your BHP and estimated running times.
> Steve


i have already


----------



## Charlie

Good Evening All

Well I have just returned from Wak and Morgan's ( Thanks so much guys for your patience amongst other things) fettling my baby from 11am this morning until 8.30pm, my car is now known as The Sieve due to the numerous and exceedingly elusive boost leaks, my car has more leaks than a mofo ;-)

Well after sorting another 3 my hands are very oily and after dropping a sodding screwdriver into the engine bay twice with retrieval ranging from bloody difficult to having to jack the car up to get the undertray off - goodness i am a spanner.

Anyway it is now semi tuned as 1 final leak (very tiny)~ was unresolvable due to no parts, yet another leak in the pcv area - I swear get your systems pressurised and I almost guarantee you will have at least 1 leak in that little lot, I am changing the whole lot asap so that I can get the final ferocity of the map installed.

I am seeing 296lbft torque on the liquid compares to a max of about 275 on my old remap and BHP is at a solid 255 (more to come says Morgan with a coy grin)

Well the car is transformed, it is so much more aggresive on boost and the speed comes in 6th like it does in 4th on the standard car, I can't wait for the New Year to return for the final stage of the map to be sorted as it is a mid range monster in comparison to my old map.

Anyway - Gwynnster, sixdoublesix welcome aboard and Daz and Caney I am just about to update your info.

Cheers

Charlie - with very grubby fingernails but all very much worth it ;-)


----------



## V6RUL

Good lad MR C. its just the rest,wonder if they are ashamed or working out by some sort of Pythagoras method what they have got and what they are going to run..


----------



## DAZTTC

caney said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am king of the bog down.
> 
> DAZ 8)
> 
> 
> 
> launch it at 5k and it will never bog down.
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve i have seen you post this many times mate and it dose go well at 5k but i like me clutch in i piece. :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Well I have just returned from Wak and Morgan's ( Thanks so much guys for your patience amongst other things) fettling my baby from 11am this morning until 8.30pm, my car is now known as The Sieve due to the numerous and exceedingly elusive boost leaks, my car has more leaks than a mofo ;-)
> 
> Well after sorting another 3 my hands are very oily and after dropping a sodding screwdriver into the engine bay twice with retrieval ranging from bloody difficult to having to jack the car up to get the undertray off - goodness i am a spanner.
> 
> Anyway it is now semi tuned as 1 final leak (very tiny)~ was unresolvable due to no parts, yet another leak in the pcv area - I swear get your systems pressurised and I almost guarantee you will have at least 1 leak in that little lot, I am changing the whole lot asap so that I can get the final ferocity of the map installed.
> 
> I am seeing 296lbft torque on the liquid compares to a max of about 275 on my old remap and BHP is at a solid 255 (more to come says Morgan with a coy grin)
> 
> Well the car is transformed, it is so much more aggresive on boost and the speed comes in 6th like it does in 4th on the standard car, I can't wait for the New Year to return for the final stage of the map to be sorted as it is a mid range monster in comparison to my old map.
> 
> Anyway - Gwynnster, sixdoublesix welcome aboard and Daz and Caney I am just about to update your info.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie - with very grubby fingernails but all very much worth it ;-)


stop fixing it, 3 TTiers paid me to crawl under your car with a stanley knife, that last one is a bugger it took me ages to hole that 1...


----------



## caney

Charlie said:


> it's all about reaction time and I have the reactions of a cat ;-)
> 
> Charlie


reaction times will make no difference to you final time mate,your time starts when you trip the 1st beam.you could sit at the start line for a minute or so if you so wished :wink: although it does give a good adrenaline rush doing it!


----------



## caney

DAZTTC said:


> Thanks Steve i have seen you post this many times mate and it dose go well at 5k but i like me clutch in i piece. :wink:
> 
> DAZ 8)


uprate it then or stick some nitrous on for anti lag,i can launch mine at 3k now :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC

caney said:


> it's amazing how the mind set of TT owners has changed over the years(for the good btw)i used to try and get people to come to the pod as far back as 2003 but no one was interested!i hope this goes ahead and the weather holds  could we not get Andy(yellow tt) to do a run :lol: it's got that much wax on it it would probably run a 10 second 1/4


Your so right i love the pod I've been so many times seen you go up a fair few times too. :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## SAJ77

"Caney----------------460bitches-----------12.1-4secs"

Shall we even bother turning up :lol:

Saj


----------



## caney

SAJ77 said:


> "Caney----------------460bitches-----------12.1-4secs"
> 
> Shall we even bother turning up :lol:
> 
> Saj


hey don't worry about me just get yourself on track and enjoy yourself


----------



## DAZTTC

I wont to see Steve V Steve this is going to be a grate day out. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## V6RUL

There are 3 classes of running.
Big boys. AAA Class
You and me and Steve. AA Class
The rest. A Class.

Trophies as well, i will let you have a hold of mine for a minute only.
Steve


----------



## caney

stevecollier said:


> i will let you have a hold of mine for a minute only.
> Steve


 :roll: i'm only going to race my car didn't realise it was that sort of day :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will let you have a hold of mine for a minute only.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: i'm only going to race my car didn't realise it was that sort of day :lol:
Click to expand...

MMMMMMMMMM did you see that flying pig go past.... :lol: :lol:

the big boys can stretch their legs but im here for the crack but hopefully not the car :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

caney said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Caney----------------460bitches-----------12.1-4secs"
> 
> Shall we even bother turning up :lol:
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> hey don't worry about me just get yourself on track and enjoy yourself
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it mate, should be a good laugh!


----------



## gwynnster

caney said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will let you have a hold of mine for a minute only.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: i'm only going to race my car didn't realise it was that sort of day :lol:
Click to expand...

The banter already begins and were still over a month away :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Standard to mild tune A Class gives you a chance of a trophy as well as the closest estimate time and the furthest away estimate trophy..


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie m8,

stick me down on front page please - anticipated result and estimated BHP - 240 ish / 15.50 secs !!

Cheers,
SAV..


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> There are 3 classes of running.
> Big boys. AAA Class
> You and me and Steve. AA Class
> The rest. A Class.
> 
> Trophies as well, i will let you have a hold of mine for a minute only.
> Steve


LO ruddy L Steve, AA - I thought that stood for Absolute Anus whereas A stands for Awesome, you'd best add me to the AA group ;-)

I didn't realise that the reaction time wasn't included, so you don't need to worry about it unless you physically want to race the other person? ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

LO ruddy L Steve, AA - I thought that stood for Absolute Anus whereas A stands for Awesome, you'd best add me to the AA group ;-)

I didn't realise that the reaction time wasn't included, so you don't need to worry about it unless you physically want to race the other person? ;-)

Thought you were automatically in the double A with what your packing and secret visits to Wak, dont think we dont know.
If im on the line with you and we manage to set off at the same time i will wait for you at the end..   
Fight Fight Fight :evil:


----------



## Charlie

It's on ;-)

Charlie


----------



## robokn

Charlie, can you put me down as a mild tune, cams, exhaust, maps and a little bit of induction


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Charlie, can you put me down as a mild tune, cams, exhaust, maps and a little bit of induction


Sounds like another AA to me with those mods or are you pushing the 300 club.
Can you please provide your BHP and est running time big boy..


----------



## swfblade

Well my estimated BHP (265bhp/280ft.lb, acording to MAF and we all know how accurate that is!) is in my sig, and I hope to clear 15 seconds.


----------



## robokn

280 ish Bhp and it's never measured on a straight run, sounds nice though :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> 280 ish Bhp and it's never measured on a straight run, sounds nice though :roll:


come on, come on, cough up with your time gestimate.
Im looking forward to hearing a MK2 V6 and comparing it to mine, we could have an indepndant exhaust off with an independant jury...brum brum


----------



## robokn

I honestly dont know what it will do, I have never had the inclination to put it on the track or strip
but I will hopefully do it in Jan work permitting as I may be out of the country, just waiting for the contract to 
be awarded


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> I honestly dont know what it will do, I have never had the inclination to put it on the track or strip
> but I will hopefully do it in Jan work permitting as I may be out of the country, just waiting for the contract to
> be awarded


Im in Holland mon to fri and get back at the weekends, where will you be going and what is it you do?
Im no expert but i think you are playing cagey and will be in the 14eens, have your cams made a difference and are they schricks?
steve


----------



## robokn

I work in defence IT and maybe off to Brunei or Italy, the schricks cams do make a differance and once I have had the map tweaked it should be quicker, but in all seriousness I have never been on the strip, track and it took several years to get it 
on a set of rollers


----------



## Charlie

Great to have you aboard Rob (subject to work of course) I have updated your BHP estimate and a suitably rude comment about your lack of time commitment ;-) which will of course be adjusted should an estimate be forthcoming ;-)

James - You are all updated buddy :lol:

Charlie


----------



## robokn

It won't :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

:lol: fair play ;-)

Charlie


----------



## garyttt

hi there
ok if any 1 joins in,not met any 1 here so b great 2 c other tts/ fans and c what times ppl r gettin down the track


----------



## V6RUL

garyttt said:


> hi there
> ok if any 1 joins in,not met any 1 here so b great 2 c other tts/ fans and c what times ppl r gettin down the track


Welcome gary,
im sure we can squeeze you in, post up what youve got and your stats incl your est run time, for fun but there is a prize for the closest run time to your estimate.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Erm mines standard so guess that's 225 and erm standard 1/4 for the TT so put me for spectator rather that the"lol standard tt" category!

Can't wait for the day thou, will be a bloody good day and especially driving down in convoy!


----------



## Charlie

Gary you are very welcome to join us mate, the more the merrier and even better if you haven't got to meet anyone else yet ;-)

As Steve says post up or pm me your estimates and I will pop them on page1, I will add you to the list now ;-)

Gary - not sure on timings at this stage, I am awaiting a call from them but will chase this week.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> Erm mines standard so guess that's 225 and erm standard 1/4 for the TT so put me for spectator rather that the"lol standard tt" category!
> 
> Can't wait for the day thou, will be a bloody good day and especially driving down in convoy!


Come on you will be in the A Class and a chance of two trophies which you have the advantage cos you know that a 225TT is 225BHP. If you dont run there will be some good snooping and chit chat to be had anyway.
Steve


----------



## TT51

Wow I haven't checked this thread for a while its certainly got some interest now 

Charlie I'm not sure if I'll be running up the strip due do my clutch having seen better days and I would rather get home without using the AA [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'll still be coming though


----------



## V6RUL

TT51 said:


> Wow I haven't checked this thread for a while its certainly got some interest now
> 
> Charlie I'm not sure if I'll be running up the strip due do my clutch having seen better days and I would rather get home without using the AA [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I'll still be coming though


Put a clutch on the Santa podwish list. Im sure you wont be let down.
steve


----------



## TT51

stevecollier said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I haven't checked this thread for a while its certainly got some interest now
> 
> Charlie I'm not sure if I'll be running up the strip due do my clutch having seen better days and I would rather get home without using the AA [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I'll still be coming though
> 
> 
> 
> Put a clutch on the Santa podwish list. Im sure you wont be let down.
> steve
Click to expand...

Theres lots of things on my wishlist only I don't think Santa comes to my house anymore now that he knows I don't believe in him [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Unless someone is telling him not to stop at my chimney with lots and lots of stuff for my TT :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

TT51 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I haven't checked this thread for a while its certainly got some interest now
> 
> Charlie I'm not sure if I'll be running up the strip due do my clutch having seen better days and I would rather get home without using the AA [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I'll still be coming though
> 
> 
> 
> Put a clutch on the Santa podwish list. Im sure you wont be let down.
> steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres lots of things on my wishlist only I don't think Santa comes to my house anymore now that he knows I don't believe in him [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Unless someone is telling him not to stop at my chimney with lots and lots of stuff for my TT :lol:
Click to expand...

more likely the second option, i saw him in Adsa last week getting some stocking fillers.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Neil whether you are running it or not you are very welcome ;-) ok so inevitably you will be a target for my piss takery ;-) phrases such as "come on you little girl, man up and do a run" will no doubt be directed in your general direction ;-)

Charlie


----------



## country boy

charlie are we planning perhaps a Fox Milne meet up/convoy to this event and when we get there can we park on the hard standing and not in the fields??


----------



## Charlie

Hi Charlie

I think there is definitely a need for a convoy for those it suits and Fox Milne is a good idea as nice and close to the M1. I think nearer the time I will talk to Steve (my right hand man/girl on this one  ) and try and set up a couple of convoy meeting points.

We will not be parking in the field mate we will have a dedicated club area on the hardstanding ;-) I am waiting to hear back from them on a few points but that is confirmed already. 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> Neil whether you are running it or not you are very welcome ;-) ok so inevitably you will be a target for my piss takery ;-) phrases such as "come on you little girl, man up and do a run" will no doubt be directed in your general direction ;-)
> 
> Charlie


You......Take the piss :roll: You wouldn't do that would you :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> I think there is definitely a need for a convoy for those it suits and Fox Milne is a good idea as nice and close to the M1. I think nearer the time I will talk to Steve (my right hand man/girl on this one  ) and try and set up a couple of convoy meeting points.
> 
> We will not be parking in the field mate we will have a dedicated club area on the hardstanding ;-) I am waiting to hear back from them on a few points but that is confirmed already.
> 
> Charlie


I think a cruise down will be a good idea and i will try to sort something out from the NW via M6 poss, so a services meet would suit me. Will try to find a Shell garage on the route as well.
What time do the gates open Charlie?
Hopefully momentum will keep up but i think some of the runners are holding out on their stats cos they may have something extra in the christmas stockings for the special women in their lives.
I think i will check out their signatures or garages for the relevant info and assume a time for them if they dont post up soon....i may be cruel.. :evil: :evil: 
Saw that quote about the right hand man/girl. For that, i may let the GF go up against U. She is an ex funny car driver from the states so beware Charlie. And she thinks our TT needs a tweak here and there so she is going to see what she can do in the new year as she is the mechanic of the team. 
Team Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm mines standard so guess that's 225 and erm standard 1/4 for the TT so put me for spectator rather that the"lol standard tt" category!
> 
> Can't wait for the day thou, will be a bloody good day and especially driving down in convoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on you will be in the A Class and a chance of two trophies which you have the advantage cos you know that a 225TT is 225BHP. If you dont run there will be some good snooping and chit chat to be had anyway.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I think a good snooping about will be a great idea... im sure I will want ever mod thou especially as I see a few of the mod TT tearing down the strip!!

Just hope its not a rainy day!


----------



## E

sixdoublesix

The problem with santa pod is the rain can ruin it as they dont run, or they didnt years ago it's been a long time since I was last there.

Nearer the time could arrange a meet up to drive up there together what part of Buckinghamshire are you? i'm in Tylers Green which is between Beaconsfield and Hazlemere

E


----------



## Charlie

Indeed the rain can scupper the day. I have spoken to them about this and they said that depending upon the portion of the day affected the tickets will be valid/partially valid against a future RWYB day.

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh

Charlie,

Put me down for this.

I'll be in Northampton anyway then as I am moving there.

Where can I meet you guys?

I'm not up for the RWYB yet however it'd be good to have a space at the stand with you guys.

Cheers


----------



## TT51

Is anyone heading up from London or South East for this? If so is there a meeting point planned yet for a little cruise up together


----------



## Charlie

I was hoping you were going to come and play Mitesh, even if you aren't going to run it ;-)

I shall add you to the list ;-)

Neil - I think Steve is going to organise a North meet and I am going to arrange one for Milton Keynes area, I expect there will be some people coming from the south ;-)

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG

I'll be coming up from the South East so I'll start the cruise - whose joining from the snowy end then?


----------



## TT51

UKRPG said:


> I'll be coming up from the South East so I'll start the cruise - whose joining from the snowy end then?


Happy days how far south are you I'm coming from Dartford, Kent so well happy to meet up with anyone else


----------



## sixdoublesix

Looks like there will be a WAX and Liquid Leather sales increase around the 20th of January lol..

Might ask Mr Miagii to pop over


----------



## V6RUL

Back in the UK now and off to the garage ina min for a few more bits but no performance this week. CV boot and brake fluid change to 5.01, will also be taking a few picks of the Miltek and K&N relocation kit as someone wants to see it fitted. Will also be looking at Schrick or pipercross cams and also having a chat about headwork. The GF thinks im getting her present, :lol: well i am but Julie, i will see this afternoon and head off for the curry night in Wilmslow for tonight.
If Charlie gets back to me with the itinery ie gates opening i would say Knutsford services [ northerners ] at say 8.45 and leave for 9.15. This is not set in stone but revision 1 and is variable.
Steve


----------



## UKRPG

TT51 said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be coming up from the South East so I'll start the cruise - whose joining from the snowy end then?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days how far south are you I'm coming from Dartford, Kent so well happy to meet up with anyone else
Click to expand...

Im Essex so we could all meet Thurrock or somewhere similar


----------



## TT51

UKRPG said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be coming up from the South East so I'll start the cruise - whose joining from the snowy end then?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days how far south are you I'm coming from Dartford, Kent so well happy to meet up with anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im Essex so we could all meet Thurrock or somewhere similar
Click to expand...

Yeah that would be good and maybe anyone else coming out of London we could meet at M25 South Mimms services


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie, ive got a confession...... :? :? :? 
Can you put my BHP at 270 please, this should be enough to scare off the AA Class and make them wither into the A Class. Went for a bit of a blast to check out my Liquid readings and i was pleasantly surprised, my Torquey things came out at 240lb/ft and my 0 to 60 was 6sec, but i was going down hill...  
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

I have absolutely no idea what to expect from this at all!

Never tried before.

I was last dyno'd at 429bhp with 430 lb/ft of torque!

It will all depend on the driving I'd expect so put me down for 14 secs!


----------



## Charlie

I have update the info Steve's ;-)

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

Charlie said:


> I am going to arrange one for Milton Keynes area


Are you going to put the details on this thread mate? If not can you let me know? I don't come on this section very often and dont want to miss out! 8)


----------



## Charlie

Hi James

Yes I will update the initial post with details of all the meet points / times when they are sorted by those initiating them ;-)

The MK one will be at the Fox Milne Harvester which is right next to the M1 ;-) times to be confirmed in the New Year once I have spoken to SP again ( The guy I need is off until then)

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

Nice one your a star mate! 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Holland calling, Charlie, you can use the Knutsford serices info for the North people and if there is no objection or negotiation then its set in stone ish
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Cheers Steve, I will wait to hear from any others re other meeting points and then update the original post ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Im just going to run as standard with a fullish tank of fuel but the weight is going to up. Who is stripping just to their g string then....Saj :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> Im just going to run as standard with a fullish tank of fuel but the weight is going to up. Who is stripping just to their g string then....Saj :lol: :lol:


Where did that comment come from??? :lol:

I'm already dieting, getting down to my 'racing' weight!! So stripping won't be necessary.......I hope I haven't disappointed you Steve :wink:

Saj


----------



## Charlie

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just going to run as standard with a fullish tank of fuel but the weight is going to up. Who is stripping just to their g string then....Saj :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that comment come from??? :lol:
> 
> I'm already dieting, getting down to my 'racing' weight!! So stripping won't be necessary.......I hope I haven't disappointed you Steve :wink:
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

LOL it's starting to get serious ;-) I will be removing all addenda from inside the car as well as the space saver ;-) also keeping fuel to about half a tank or so.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Is there info about times gained for weight lost from the car ie 1 sec = 100 kg ????????


----------



## ian222

Ha ha this is getting serious, on another note i could well be up for this always wanted to do it, so weather permitting put me down for it.

I wont be doing any dieting and stripping of parts just getting my right boot down


----------



## V6RUL

ian222 said:


> Ha ha this is getting serious, on another note i could well be up for this always wanted to do it, so weather permitting put me down for it.
> 
> I wont be doing any dieting and stripping of parts just getting my right boot down


Can you add your stats please and i dont mean your waistline... :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Welcome aboard Ian ;-)

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG

Now Ians in theres at least three of us from South East so we can meet at South Mimms (M25/A1 junction)


----------



## Hark

Am I down on the list? I saw 'Mat' but didn't know if that was me or another?


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Am I down on the list? I saw 'Mat' but didn't know if that was me or another?


See youve been posting comments about others and now youve found the courage to sign up, take it your running about 270ish and a poss running time would be about 15 secs like a few of us. Your TT looks 8) and hope it looks just as good in my rear view..


----------



## V6RUL

Had a look through the garages and unless people have been hiding their numbers there is not a lot of info around, i managed to find or work some things out...
Ricer......276 to 308BHP model dependant and poss 14.7sec
GIZMO....450plus big ones and must be looking for a 12sec
E..........180 or 225 and 19 secs
Gwynster 225 or 250 and 18 secs
sixdoublesix 225 and 19 secs
GaryTTT 180 or 225 and 19 secs
Ian 260ish and 16secs

Sorry if its not right but for fun and to group TTs its nice to have an idea of what youve got. Please post if you want to ammend.
Waiting for..Paul,Richard,Neil,Nick,Mat,ScoTTy32 and Mitesh to post or clarify numbers please or you may be 150BHP boys with times of 22secs
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just going to run as standard with a fullish tank of fuel but the weight is going to up. Who is stripping just to their g string then....Saj :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that comment come from??? :lol:
> 
> I'm already dieting, getting down to my 'racing' weight!! So stripping won't be necessary.......I hope I haven't disappointed you Steve :wink:
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

Just checking your still on the ball and dont want you to forget we have a date with destiny, NW vs NE. There is a MK2 3.2 going and am interested to see what it can do but it has that many mods on it i dont know if it will get off the line...  
Looks like a good stereo so he can keep the spectators happy with radio 2... :lol: :lol: 
Dont see the point in stripping down as that is not how the car runs normally but Charlie needs all the help he can get esp now he has got to wear a helmet.. bet he is going to put tear off strips on it like the F1 boys... :lol: :lol: 
He will need them with all the dust thats going to be in his face all day....  
steve


----------



## TT51

stevecollier said:


> Waiting for..Paul,Richard,Neil,Nick,Mat,ScoTTy32 and Mitesh to post or clarify numbers please or you may be 150BHP boys with times of 22secs
> Steve


Steve would assume I'm around the 260 mark although I may be pleasantly surprised when I do some logs now I have the car running well.

Not sure that I'll be taking part unfortunately as I'm nursing my clutch until I can afford to replace it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Last time I really gave it the billy beans from standing still I got a whole load of revs and the dreaded smell 

I'll have to give it a try again and see if it still slips but I've managed to drive since without any slip but not a racing start :twisted:

Cue Charlie pee take :wink:

Neil


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> Dont see the point in stripping down as that is not how the car runs normally but Charlie needs all the help he can get esp now he has got to wear a helmet.. bet he is going to put tear off strips on it like the F1 boys... :lol: :lol:
> He will need them with all the dust thats going to be in his face all day....
> steve


 :lol: :lol:

Saj


----------



## V6RUL

TT51 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for..Paul,Richard,Neil,Nick,Mat,ScoTTy32 and Mitesh to post or clarify numbers please or you may be 150BHP boys with times of 22secs
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve would assume I'm around the 260 mark although I may be pleasantly surprised when I do some logs now I have the car running well.
> 
> Not sure that I'll be taking part unfortunately as I'm nursing my clutch until I can afford to replace it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Last time I really gave it the billy beans from standing still I got a whole load of revs and the dreaded smell
> 
> I'll have to give it a try again and see if it still slips but I've managed to drive since without any slip but not a racing start :twisted:
> 
> Cue Charlie pee take :wink:
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

No point in pushing your luck mate, its going to be an expensive next few weeks anyway and im sure you could do without the added expense of a NEW SACHS CLUTCH, that sounds nice doesnt it....  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont see the point in stripping down as that is not how the car runs normally but Charlie needs all the help he can get esp now he has got to wear a helmet.. bet he is going to put tear off strips on it like the F1 boys... :lol: :lol:
> He will need them with all the dust thats going to be in his face all day....
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

Feel sorry for Charlie cos of the drag and stuff he will always be in a cloud of dust for the pics.
Updated some pics on my garage with some bits that have gone on. car is not too clean but you will get the jist of whats gone on. Managed to squuze a few more BHP and Torquey things out of the old girl..270BHP/240lb/ft.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> Am I down on the list? I saw 'Mat' but didn't know if that was me or another?


Yes that is you mate, I noticed on a few pm's it you spelled it Mat rather than Matt, so either you spell it Mat or you are a retard and can't spell your own name :lol:

Neil - it's just too easy mate ;-)

Steve - It's so on now ;-) you will eat so much of my dust you could fill a swimming pool with it ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Hark

I won't be dumping the clutch mate which I'm sure will add a second on, but it could make it a very expensive 15 seconds.

What's the standard time a TT should do?
I don't think many will be far off this as so much seems to be down to the driver and dumping the clutch.

I spell it Matt usually, but I really am lazy enough to sometimes not bother hitting the second 'T'.


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> I spell it Matt usually, but I really am lazy enough to sometimes not bother hitting the second 'T'.


LOL do all your students get C+ too ;-) I shall adjust it to Matt ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Steve - It's so on now ;-) you will eat so much of my dust you could fill a swimming pool with it ;-)

Charlie[/quote]

Ive decided to show you in your stripped down TT and youve got your helmet on and your up against swiftblade for the wooden spoon race off.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## ian222

Steve you seem very confident for someone who has 270 bhp/ 240 torque out of a v6???


----------



## Charlie

Ian

Steve is all front mate :lol: , my 300lbft will wipe the floor with his rather pitiful 240lbft see ya ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Ian
> 
> Steve is all front mate :lol: , my 300lbft will wipe the floor with his rather pitiful 240lbft see ya ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Oh no dont get me going, you lot with ya 1781 things and me with all those cubes. AA Class is for the V6 boys really but we will let you have ago. Do you need arm bands... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Oh and sport mode on the DSG for a lazy start. ill be seeing ya....wwwwwwweeeeeeeeee


----------



## ian222

Your v6 weighs over 100kg more than a 225, that will slow ya down a bit plus we dont know what you weigh. There is a lot of talk from someone who has a heavier car to start with and a slower one.


----------



## V6RUL

ian222 said:


> Your v6 weighs over 100kg more than a 225, that will slow ya down a bit plus we dont know what you weigh. There is a lot of talk from someone who has a heavier car to start with and a slower one.


So if i run on fumes, take my counterweight off, strip the rear seats and passenger one out,strip the boot out and take the ashtray out i should be ok.....dont think so......the car is a daily driver and comes equipped not stripped, so its going to run with the usual stuff in it and i will see what Team Stevie can achive. If others strip out thats their choice but if i ran just the engine and chasis down the strip would that be a true representation of a V6 TT, sure, i would go faster but i just want to kick some of Charlies butt in the AA Class in my road car not a track car.
R u going down the strip Ian or are you doing some underbody snooping.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Steve, I have a gentlemans bet with Sav for £1 - I challenge you to a duel, same deal? ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Steve, I have a gentlemans bet with Sav for £1 - I challenge you to a duel, same deal? ;-)
> 
> Charlie


i will have a pound off you as well then, this could get expensive for you...


----------



## Hark

DSG might make a difference though. Could be quite interesting.


----------



## SAJ77

Hark said:


> DSG might make a difference though. Could be quite interesting.


Launch control


----------



## Charlie

I am gonna dump the clutch and go for it, never done it so gonna give it a go if it needs a new clutch it is only something I would have had to do eventually anyway ;-)

It's on Steve ;-)

Charlie


----------



## ian222

Yes Steve mate i will be running, i was watching some vids on youtube and was getting nervous and excited.

Do you need to dump the clutch though? I thought the idea was to raise the clutch pedal to biting point get the handbrake on and give it some revs then release handbrake and go go go.


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> I am gonna dump the clutch and go for it, never done it so gonna give it a go if it needs a new clutch it is only something I would have had to do eventually anyway ;-)
> 
> It's on Steve ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Ive been having my tea whilst youve been dreaming something up to say.
300lb hey,now the numbers are coming out. If it was a Na i would be worried but 300lb for a nano sec and then change gear again, your hand will be sore with all the trying. Have you ever been in a V6 with DSG, the power is from the off all the way to 7250rpm but the only drawback for me is thatthe end 3rd gear is at 95 then in a nano it changes to fourth so no probs helmet man.... :evil: :evil:


----------



## caney

ian222 said:


> Yes Steve mate i will be running, i was watching some vids on youtube and was getting nervous and excited.
> 
> Do you need to dump the clutch though? I thought the idea was to raise the clutch pedal to biting point get the handbrake on and give it some revs then release handbrake and go go go.


you wait till you pull up to line you'll forget all that as your heart will be thumping and your legs will be shaking!raise the revs to 5k,hold it till the lights change then lift off the clutch.try doing full throttle gearchanges as well as it keeps the turbo on boost :twisted:


----------



## caney

here's one from 2006 http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Audi ... _35798.htm


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Steve mate i will be running, i was watching some vids on youtube and was getting nervous and excited.
> 
> Do you need to dump the clutch though? I thought the idea was to raise the clutch pedal to biting point get the handbrake on and give it some revs then release handbrake and go go go.
> 
> 
> 
> you wait till you pull up to line you'll forget all that as your heart will be thumping and your legs will be shaking!raise the revs to 5k,hold it till the lights change then lift off the clutch.try doing full throttle gearchanges as well as it keeps the turbo on boost :twisted:
Click to expand...

I think that will shake their cars to bits at 5k. Doubt its ever been that high before..
Like the knocking knees quote, makes me feel better alredy..  
V6 DSG is full throttle gear changes but it does it so fast there is no over rev going on, seamless is the phrase.
Steve


----------



## swfblade

For those that care, another bit of fun. Something I made a few years back:
http://www.beedubs.co.uk/site.php?p=power
Helps to work out your power to weight. Mine works out to about 185bhp per tonne.


----------



## TT51

swfblade said:


> For those that care, another bit of fun. Something I made a few years back:
> http://www.beedubs.co.uk/site.php?p=power
> Helps to work out your power to weight. Mine works out to about 185bhp per tonne.


Very interesting had a play with that and by shedding 100kg it takes the figure to 199bhp per tonne - almost the magic 200


----------



## V6RUL

Dont like that toy. Ive got about 20BHP per 100KG. So if i take a 100KG off i loose 20BHP.... :roll: :roll:

who is going to bite....


----------



## Charlie

I think a big part of the fun of it will be the startline - knocking knees and sweaty hands amongst other areas ;-)

If Caney says do it a certain way I am going to try and do that ;-) particularly the full throttle gearchanges, maybe practise that on the way there ;-)

I have a couple of walkie talkies somewhere so plenty of trash talking on the line before the lights turn ;-)

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

Being as we've been talking about "size matters" as well, I've added Engine size for bhp per litre. No replacement for Displacement! (Cept Boost... :wink: )
http://www.beedubs.co.uk/site.php?p=power


----------



## V6RUL

swfblade said:


> Being as we've been talking about "size matters" as well, I've added Engine size for bhp per litre. No replacement for Displacement! (Cept Boost... :wink: )
> http://www.beedubs.co.uk/site.php?p=power


depends how long you can hang on to the gear before you shift and unless well practised to change whilst still on boost there will be the lag of shame.
I can imagine Charlie kangarooing down the road practicing.. :lol: :lol:
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

It's all very well taking off weight for the car but have people forgot to consider the Xmas weight added on to the driver in the next few weeks!!

Nom nom nom Turkey dinner!


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> It's all very well taking off weight for the car but have people forgot to consider the Xmas weight added on to the driver in the next few weeks!!
> 
> Nom nom nom Turkey dinner!


Thats it im turning vegetarian...


----------



## luke89

shame i love goin pod but wont be able to afford it, + if i go ill need a clutch and im holding on to mine long as poss


----------



## V6RUL

sorry to hear that Luke. You could always come for a watch and a snoop.
So.... who got some decent mods in there sack to unleash on the 24th. I got a new battery and windscreen so i can turn the stereo up and see all the way down to the end of the track.
Steve


----------



## lego man

Hi guys,

I going to try and make it. My car is now being repaired at Jabba and more mods added. 
Hopefully it will be ready! If not, I will be there with a video cam!

Anyone need a forge intercooler and pipes! One up for grabs

Lego


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I going to try and make it. My car is now being repaired at Jabba and more mods added.
> Hopefully it will be ready! If not, I will be there with a video cam!
> 
> Anyone need a forge intercooler and pipes! One up for grabs
> 
> Lego


Nice one, hopefully it will be sorted by then. Think thats all the big boys coming. Don't forget to post your stats or a reasonable guess.
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I going to try and make it. My car is now being repaired at Jabba and more mods added.
> Hopefully it will be ready! If not, I will be there with a video cam!
> 
> Anyone need a forge intercooler and pipes! One up for grabs
> 
> Lego
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, hopefully it will be sorted by then. Think thats all the big boys coming. Don't forget to post your stats or a reasonable guess.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve,

Where do I post my stats/reasonable guess?!

LEGO


----------



## VSPURS

Just need to tell us that you have 500 ponies and will be managing an 11 sec 1/4 mile!


----------



## lego man

VSPURS said:


> Just need to tell us that you have 500 ponies and will be managing an 11 sec 1/4 mile!


Oh right, I get it ! :wink:

BHP between 430 - 500, Torque 380-420 ( should have a Dyno on collection ) using 18" wheels semi slicks, vehicle weight 1380kg ish

Dry and sunny day with mega dry conditions using 12 seconds or under, Terminal speed 118 to 125 mph
Wet miserable day, 12.5 Terminal speed 115 to 122 mph

Hopefully we will have good weather !

LEGO

PS VSPURS How is your crack doing on your Windscreen?! :roll: Not bothering changing mine till Feb ! Muahahaha


----------



## bozzy96

I'm bringing my Moms Matiz !!!!!! yeah baby !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

lego man and bozzy96 welcome and you are both added to the list.

From one extreme to the other ;-) a 430-500bhp TT and a Daewoo Matiz - I see a duel coming on :lol:

Charlie


----------



## lego man

Charlie said:


> lego man and bozzy96 welcome and you are both added to the list.
> 
> From one extreme to the other ;-) a 430-500bhp TT and a Daewoo Matiz - I see a duel coming on :lol:
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96

lego man said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lego man and bozzy96 welcome and you are both added to the list.
> 
> From one extreme to the other ;-) a 430-500bhp TT and a Daewoo Matiz - I see a duel coming on :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Erm !!! i know you think its a bit of a joke but it's the 1 litre SE, the one with the two tone bumpers and the twin fog lights and 40 watts of radio and CD, down the shopping centre all the babes want in !!!!! I'm only 17 but I'm not scared !!!! :x :x :x

Bring on your Twitty :evil:


----------



## V6RUL

bozzy96 said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lego man and bozzy96 welcome and you are both added to the list.
> 
> From one extreme to the other ;-) a 430-500bhp TT and a Daewoo Matiz - I see a duel coming on :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erm !!! i know you think its a bit of a joke but it's the 1 litre SE, the one with the two tone bumpers and the twin fog lights and 40 watts of radio and CD, down the shopping centre all the babes want in !!!!! I'm only 17 but I'm not scared !!!! :x :x :x
> 
> Bring on your Twitty :evil:
Click to expand...

Welcome, i think you will be the only one to spend more on the entrance fee rather than fuel...


----------



## sixdoublesix

bozzy96 said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lego man and bozzy96 welcome and you are both added to the list.
> 
> From one extreme to the other ;-) a 430-500bhp TT and a Daewoo Matiz - I see a duel coming on :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erm !!! i know you think its a bit of a joke but it's the 1 litre SE, the one with the two tone bumpers and the twin fog lights and 40 watts of radio and CD, down the shopping centre all the babes want in !!!!! I'm only 17 but I'm not scared !!!! :x :x :x
> 
> Bring on your Twitty :evil:
Click to expand...

Are you going to take it down the strip??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would pay to see that vs the 450bhp TT !! oh wait, hang on, I am paying !


----------



## bozzy96

From one extreme to the other ;-) a 430-500bhp TT and a Daewoo Matiz - I see a duel coming on :lol:

Charlie[/quote]

:lol: :lol:[/quote]

Erm !!! i know you think its a bit of a joke but it's the 1 litre SE, the one with the two tone bumpers and the twin fog lights and 40 watts of radio and CD, down the shopping centre all the babes want in !!!!! I'm only 17 but I'm not scared !!!! :x :x :x

Bring on your Twitty :evil:[/quote]

Are you going to take it down the strip??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would pay to see that vs the 450bhp TT !! oh wait, hang on, I am paying ![/quote]

I'll be there, my moms on holiday in Benidorm so no problem !!! :evil:


----------



## V6RUL

bozzy96 said:


> From one extreme to the other ;-) a 430-500bhp TT and a Daewoo Matiz - I see a duel coming on :lol:
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Erm !!! i know you think its a bit of a joke but it's the 1 litre SE, the one with the two tone bumpers and the twin fog lights and 40 watts of radio and CD, down the shopping centre all the babes want in !!!!! I'm only 17 but I'm not scared !!!! :x :x :x

Bring on your Twitty :evil:[/quote]

Are you going to take it down the strip??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would pay to see that vs the 450bhp TT !! oh wait, hang on, I am paying ![/quote]

I'll be there, my moms on holiday in Benidorm so no problem !!! :evil:[/quote]

You are still in the mix for the best estimate time trophy if you post an estimate of what you think your time will be..
You probably have a chance against Charlie down the strip...hes got more drag going on than Danny Laroue.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96

Erm !!! i know you think its a bit of a joke but it's the 1 litre SE, the one with the two tone bumpers and the twin fog lights and 40 watts of radio and CD, down the shopping centre all the babes want in !!!!! I'm only 17 but I'm not scared !!!! :x :x :x

Bring on your Twitty :evil:[/quote]

Are you going to take it down the strip??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would pay to see that vs the 450bhp TT !! oh wait, hang on, I am paying ![/quote]

I'll be there, my moms on holiday in Benidorm so no problem !!! :evil:[/quote]

I don't think it goes in Minutes !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

You are still in the mix for the best estimate time trophy if you post an estimate of what you think your time will be..
You probably have a chance against Charlie down the strip...hes got more drag going on than Danny Laroue.. :lol: :lol:[/quote]


----------



## V6RUL

I don't think it goes in Minutes !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just done some research and think your estimate at best guess would be 28 Secs, this was based on the same speed as Freddie the snail.. :roll:


----------



## Charlie

Steve, when I take that £1 off you I will be sorely tempted to shove it up your **** ;-)

I will call SP in the week and get some more details confirmed.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Steve, when I take that £1 off you I will be sorely tempted to shove it up your **** ;-)
> 
> I will call SP in the week and get some more details confirmed.
> 
> Charlie


I am well into prep for the duel, ive just had a new windscreen fitted, wow its amazing what i can see now with all the stone chips gone and it must give me at least 20% more slippyness. Oh and also ive checked my tyre pressures and water bottle.
To finish off i may ever hoover the baby out as 1 or 2 crumbs will make all the difference.. :roll:


----------



## Charlie

LOL I have grown a beard but may shave it off prior to the event  , although Jenson didn't bother and things turned out alright for him ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> LOL I have grown a beard but may shave it off prior to the event  , although Jenson didn't bother and things turned out alright for him ;-)
> 
> Charlie


right, will put that on the to do list prior to the meet.
shave
thin shoes
only 1 t shirt on
shorts
go to the toilet


----------



## Redscouse

Still dont think im gonna be going down the strip in my beast, but if i do, i wanna beat this guy.......






Paul


----------



## V6RUL

Redscouse said:


> Still dont think im gonna be going down the strip in my beast, but if i do, i wanna beat this guy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Still think you will be struggling against JR even with lots of fishing tackle in it....


----------



## Charlie

Well chaps I am pleased to announce that there will be some prizes on offer.

There is no additional cost on top of the entrance and running fees for the day.

The trophies are being donated by Steve to add a little something to an already exciting event ;-)

There will be one of these for each class winner AAA, AA, A as well as 1 other category.

They will look like this :-









I would like to take this opportunity to say a big thank you to Steve whose help and support in getting this event up and running has been invaluable - despite all that nicey nicey crap I am still gonna whoop his arse on the day ;-)

Charlie


----------



## ian222

Nice one Steve, gives us something to compete for.


----------



## robokn

If the weather clears :roll: :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

It's the taking part that counts!


----------



## rustyintegrale

VSPURS said:


> It's the taking part that counts!


How's your car going Steve? All the gremlins sorted?

Cheers

rich


----------



## sixdoublesix

robokn said:


> If the weather clears :roll: :roll:


Should all be clear by then. Will be a good day out and put some faces to names for us Forum newbies!


----------



## Charlie

VSPURS said:


> It's the taking part that counts!


That's what losers say :twisted: :lol: although I am certainly not challenging you :lol:

Rob I certainly hope the weather will have cleared by then - fingers crossed ;-)

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the taking part that counts!
> 
> 
> 
> How's your car going Steve? All the gremlins sorted?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

Cars ok but still going through some further development changes!


----------



## lego man

Guys,

Just to let you know, I will not be running the TT on the 24th of Jan due to more work added with Jabba to the original spec.

Breaking the 500bhp mark is painful but fun !

Car should be completed around Feb.

I will still be there watching you guys thrashing your TTs up the strip. I just hope the weather changes ! not for the strip just the roads that get you there !??

How fun would that be ?

LEGO


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the taking part that counts!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what losers say :twisted: :lol: although I am certainly not challenging you :lol:
> 
> Rob I certainly hope the weather will have cleared by then - fingers crossed ;-)
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

You might as well challenge another steve as both of us are going to spit roast yer.
Your only chance is the quad sparked plugged Matiz running on 95 RON with a slight flat..  
Another Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Charlie said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the taking part that counts!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what losers say :twisted: :lol: although I am certainly not challenging you :lol:
> 
> Rob I certainly hope the weather will have cleared by then - fingers crossed ;-)
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Tongue in Cheek! Lol! I'm sooooo competitive but never ever done this before so should be fun regardless of the outcome!


----------



## V6RUL

Trying to get home at the mo from Amsterdam where i commute Liverpool/Amsterdam at weekends but hoping the weather will beak for the run as i dont want to miss it through the weather. Ive got 3 hours delay tonight up to now and im sat like a saddo writing this.
Dont want to give Charlie, Saj and anyone else thinking ive cried off.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Trying to get home at the mo from Amsterdam where i commute Liverpool/Amsterdam at weekends but hoping the weather will beak for the run as i dont want to miss it through the weather. Ive got 3 hours delay tonight up to now and im sat like a saddo writing this.
> Dont want to give Charlie, Saj and anyone else thinking ive cried off.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


Like a professional racing driver getting the excuses in early eh ;-) hope you get home ok buddy - I hate airports at the best of times.

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> Trying to get home at the mo from Amsterdam where i commute Liverpool/Amsterdam at weekends but hoping the weather will beak for the run as i dont want to miss it through the weather. Ive got 3 hours delay tonight up to now and im sat like a saddo writing this.
> Dont want to give Charlie, Saj and anyone else thinking ive cried off.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


I'll get my excuse in early then....I GENUINELY have got a hernia op on Monday but its a reccurent one so will be having keyhole surgey, which means quicker recovery! 

Saj


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get home at the mo from Amsterdam where i commute Liverpool/Amsterdam at weekends but hoping the weather will beak for the run as i dont want to miss it through the weather. Ive got 3 hours delay tonight up to now and im sat like a saddo writing this.
> Dont want to give Charlie, Saj and anyone else thinking ive cried off.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Like a professional racing driver getting the excuses in early eh ;-) hope you get home ok buddy - I hate airports at the best of times.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Better get my Excuse in as well !!!!!! :lol:

My garage is snowed in & i cant get tt out as the doors are frozen, so may have to give u the race Charlie :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sav...


----------



## Redscouse

I will get my excuse in early aswell

I own a TDi

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## V6RUL

Made it back eventually, probs at both ends so i dont know whats going to happen Mon morning.
15 days and 4 plane rides to go, lets all hope the weather clears up by then or we can get some of Charlies hot air to clear the strip.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan

For something like this do you get to choose who you go up against? Or does that not really matter?

Might be interested in this but a bit wary of making a mess of the clutch. Presume mine would be in category A since it is standard tune.


----------



## caney

brittan said:


> Presume mine would be in category A since it is standard tune.


 :lol: as in 340bhp of standard tune against a mk1 225bhp TT standard tune :wink: as a fair comparison you would have to be in a more modified category.yours should be good for a low 13 sec pass if not a high 12 with the cooler temps!


----------



## V6RUL

brittan said:


> For something like this do you get to choose who you go up against? Or does that not really matter?
> 
> Might be interested in this but a bit wary of making a mess of the clutch. Presume mine would be in category A since it is standard tune.


I guess its up to you really, do you want to be classed as a big boy or as a standard tune, but if your toys are a bit more than toys i guess you will be riding with the big guns. This event is in no way an event for the MK1s, but is a fun day out with a bit of banter and some laughs. It would be nice to see and hear the TTrs in action and i would love it if more from the dark side wanted to come down and join in the fun. I would love to give your ass a kicking but unfortunately you wouldnt be in my class.. :lol: :lol: but im sure their may be one or two who may be worthy, it all comes down to wether youve got a good enough excuse not to come down and join in the fun. Ive already posted a thread on the MK2 board but i think you lot must be a bit wary of walking the walk cos weve heard enough of the talk.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get home at the mo from Amsterdam where i commute Liverpool/Amsterdam at weekends but hoping the weather will beak for the run as i dont want to miss it through the weather. Ive got 3 hours delay tonight up to now and im sat like a saddo writing this.
> Dont want to give Charlie, Saj and anyone else thinking ive cried off.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Like a professional racing driver getting the excuses in early eh ;-) hope you get home ok buddy - I hate airports at the best of times.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

well i did get back in time and didnt have to cancel the garage so i have a little bit more on the V6 now...
beware Charlie, its on... :twisted: 
did a little run out and got a nice little result on the liquid...may give you a clue tomoz when i can post pics. Thats if i get back to Holland.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Back in the office now and think Charlie stitched me up at Hertz where i get my hire car from..
This is the first thing i saw and thought that is a pretty key fob, that wont get lost in the snow..








Then i walked into the pick up point and thought, what the f..., no chance, what has Charlie done to me  








After a bit of whinging and crying they changed it to something a little less in your face, thank god.

On a brighter note i took the TT out for a little run whilst it was on the chilly side and got a nice little surprise on the liquid..








managed to get the Torque up to 272lb/ft but didnt manage to take a snap shot.. :roll:
Steve, a happy V6er


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

Is this full now is there room for a small one :wink: :wink: what are the timing please too :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> Is this full now is there room for a small one :wink: :wink: what are the timing please too :roll:


Welcome
Im sure there is room for more to come as its not limited ny numbers.
Im sure Charlie will add you to the list. 
Do you have a BHP estimate and a guess for your run down the strip so you will be in the fourth trophy class as well as your classification class depending on your BHP.
Steve


----------



## markypoo

Hi Charlie
Add me please, just coming for a peep at the cars, natter and piss up wont be burning my clutch out this time  
So interested in places to stay as well :wink:


----------



## Charlie

Jase and Mark welcome onboard boys, I will add you both to the list - there is no obligation to run down the strip so don't worry if you just want to come along and socialise and watch me win a £1 off Steve and Sav :lol: although after seeing Steve's power figure on the Liquid I am rather less confident ;-) also I wont have time to revist the legends at Vagcheck for my "full aggression" map 

I am going to try and see if I can borrow some helmets - HAS ANYONE GOT A HELMET THEY CAN BRING as if you have a roadster or will be crossing the line at over 110mph then you need one?

Steve they obviously thought you looked like someone who would love to drive a pink girls car - I bet you really asked for it :lol:

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Charlie you could always put my hardtop on ?? The car I meant :lol: But then after reading the whole thread last night and people were talking about hoovering crumbs out for less weight :roll: :lol: think you might be better with a helmet :wink:


----------



## trevp84

hey peeps, if its ok wiv everyone id love to join ya n rip up the strip, will be bringin my standard qs.
Am a track virgin so who knows wot results i'm expectin!
Do ya av to pre book or is it pay wen ya land?
I'm headin from stoke, if anyone wants to convoy n wot time is everyone thinkin of arrivin?

Phil!!

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

trevp84 said:


> hey peeps, if its ok wiv everyone id love to join ya n rip up the strip, will be bringin my standard qs.
> Am a track virgin so who knows wot results i'm expectin!
> Do ya av to pre book or is it pay wen ya land?
> I'm headin from stoke, if anyone wants to convoy n wot time is everyone thinkin of arrivin?
> 
> Phil!!
> 
> :lol:


Hi there, i will be travelling down from the North West.
I will be at Stafford Services { southbound ] at 8.20ish if any one wants to hook up for a run down.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Jase and Mark welcome onboard boys, I will add you both to the list - there is no obligation to run down the strip so don't worry if you just want to come along and socialise and watch me win a £1 off Steve and Sav :lol: although after seeing Steve's power figure on the Liquid I am rather less confident ;-) also I wont have time to revist the legends at Vagcheck for my "full aggression" map
> 
> I am going to try and see if I can borrow some helmets - HAS ANYONE GOT A HELMET THEY CAN BRING as if you have a roadster or will be crossing the line at over 110mph then you need one?
> 
> Steve they obviously thought you looked like someone who would love to drive a pink girls car - I bet you really asked for it :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Full aggression map, is that something to do with your face???
I should have took the car and done some scenic shots or even rebadge it with some spare TT badges ive got and put it on the MK2 site as the economy version.. :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

As discussed earlier in the thread - I'm coming from South East / Essex so anyone still want to meet for the drive?

2 options - we can meet at South Mimms on the M25/A1 junction and go up that way or depending on peoples views meet at Stansted and take the pretty fun route cross country to Baldock on the twisty stuff to the A1


----------



## Charlie

trevp84 said:


> hey peeps, if its ok wiv everyone id love to join ya n rip up the strip, will be bringin my standard qs.
> Am a track virgin so who knows wot results i'm expectin!
> Do ya av to pre book or is it pay wen ya land?
> I'm headin from stoke, if anyone wants to convoy n wot time is everyone thinkin of arrivin?
> 
> Phil!!
> 
> :lol:


Phil you are very welcome mate, it is a case of pay £10 when you get there on the door and an additional £25 if you want to run it up the strip.

I will add you to the list.

I am going to have to chase up Santa Pod as I am waiting for a few answers on things.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> trevp84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey peeps, if its ok wiv everyone id love to join ya n rip up the strip, will be bringin my standard qs.
> Am a track virgin so who knows wot results i'm expectin!
> Do ya av to pre book or is it pay wen ya land?
> I'm headin from stoke, if anyone wants to convoy n wot time is everyone thinkin of arrivin?
> 
> Phil!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Phil you are very welcome mate, it is a case of pay £10 when you get there on the door and an additional £25 if you want to run it up the strip.
> 
> I will add you to the list.
> 
> I am going to have to chase up Santa Pod as I am waiting for a few answers on things.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

About time you got your finger out you slow coach... :x


----------



## Charlie

Shut it you slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag ;-)

Charlie


----------



## brittan

stevecollier said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For something like this do you get to choose who you go up against? Or does that not really matter?
> 
> Might be interested in this but a bit wary of making a mess of the clutch. Presume mine would be in category A since it is standard tune.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its up to you really, do you want to be classed as a big boy or as a standard tune, but if your toys are a bit more than toys i guess you will be riding with the big guns. This event is in no way an event for the MK1s, but is a fun day out with a bit of banter and some laughs. It would be nice to see and hear the TTrs in action and i would love it if more from the dark side wanted to come down and join in the fun. I would love to give your ass a kicking but unfortunately you wouldnt be in my class.. :lol: :lol: but im sure their may be one or two who may be worthy, it all comes down to wether youve got a good enough excuse not to come down and join in the fun. Ive already posted a thread on the MK2 board but i think you lot must be a bit wary of walking the walk cos weve heard enough of the talk.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Well the comment about Cat A was with tongue firmly in cheek, just to start a bit of banter, as clearly the car fits more than one category. 
Unfortunately  the sailing date for my current work Project has moved and I will be working all that weekend and every one up to it. 'Fraid my ass kicking will have to wait until another time.

Yes I know, s-i-g-h . . . . . cue comments such as poor excuse, scaredy cat, etc etc. Still have to work though.

Actually I was quite looking forward to seeing some of the big boys in action. Only seen them shined up and lined up so far. Having assembled and run a number of high output N/A Rover V8s I'm always surprised at what figures are achievable from what to me is a small engine.


----------



## V6RUL

brittan said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For something like this do you get to choose who you go up against? Or does that not really matter?
> 
> Might be interested in this but a bit wary of making a mess of the clutch. Presume mine would be in category A since it is standard tune.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its up to you really, do you want to be classed as a big boy or as a standard tune, but if your toys are a bit more than toys i guess you will be riding with the big guns. This event is in no way an event for the MK1s, but is a fun day out with a bit of banter and some laughs. It would be nice to see and hear the TTrs in action and i would love it if more from the dark side wanted to come down and join in the fun. I would love to give your ass a kicking but unfortunately you wouldnt be in my class.. :lol: :lol: but im sure their may be one or two who may be worthy, it all comes down to wether youve got a good enough excuse not to come down and join in the fun. Ive already posted a thread on the MK2 board but i think you lot must be a bit wary of walking the walk cos weve heard enough of the talk.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the comment about Cat A was with tongue firmly in cheek, just to start a bit of banter, as clearly the car fits more than one category.
> Unfortunately  the sailing date for my current work Project has moved and I will be working all that weekend and every one up to it. 'Fraid my ass kicking will have to wait until another time.
> 
> Yes I know, s-i-g-h . . . . . cue comments such as poor excuse, scaredy cat, etc etc. Still have to work though.
> 
> Actually I was quite looking forward to seeing some of the big boys in action. Only seen them shined up and lined up so far. Having assembled and run a number of high output N/A Rover V8s I'm always surprised at what figures are achievable from what to me is a small engine.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that you cant make it but you could promote the Pod from your side of the Forum to make up for it.
Up to now we have about 30ish cars attending and it is promising to be a good meet and growing above expectations but it would be good to see more of the MK2 boys as the weather will hopefully improve and they wont have to worry about a little dirt on their toys.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Please check initial post for update. Times, Requirements, Accomodation etc

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

I'll do me best to be at your meeting point in MK Charlie, but I am not sure if I will be able to run now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gwynnster

I dont think i will make the MK meet , would be good to know if off others as i am in south west london ( kingston,staines way). Also i may become a spectator had the car logged and doesnt seem to be pulling or setup like it should. Hopfully going to see the master wak on saturday to sort my boost leak out and i will see how the car feels after that and will let you kno ( fingers crossed)


----------



## Hark

I'm still coming. Need to get the car checked over before I come as got an engine light on.


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> I'm still coming. Need to get the car checked over before I come as got an engine light on.


Try turning the key a further notch and guess what. The lights go out...


----------



## Hark

stevecollier said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still coming. Need to get the car checked over before I come as got an engine light on.
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning the key a further notch and guess what. The lights go out...
Click to expand...

Won't get a decent time pushing it down the strip though. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still coming. Need to get the car checked over before I come as got an engine light on.
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning the key a further notch and guess what. The lights go out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't get a decent time pushing it down the strip though. :roll:
Click to expand...

I think it num 3 coilpack or cat temp, i must have ESP...  
Hope its not a biggy.
Steve


----------



## markypoo

Right I'm all booked into the Premier Inn at Wellingborough as I said to Charlie its the closest one to Santa Pod and have a pub next door :wink: Anyone else staying over? Be good to have a few beers


----------



## Hark

Pretty sure it's blueflame throwing an emissions fault tbh.


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Pretty sure it's blueflame throwing an emissions fault tbh.


Thought it would be!
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie said:


> Please check initial post for update. Times, Requirements, Accomodation etc
> 
> Charlie


Charlie I will be at the Fox Milne as its next to my house (Newport) so sounds good to me...


----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please check initial post for update. Times, Requirements, Accomodation etc
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie I will be at the Fox Milne as its next to my house (Newport) so sounds good to me...
Click to expand...

I will add you to the list buddy.

Matt don't worry if you decide not to run it is as much about meeting up with the homies as it is about ripping it up the strip ;-)

New meeting point is to be added - South Mimms - service station at 7am - UKRPG - Richard

Charlie


----------



## ian222

I will meet you at south mimms with ukrpg


----------



## Charlie

Nice one Ian, I will add you to that list ;-)

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG

it will be good to see you Ian as we missed you the other week


----------



## ian222

UKRPG said:


> it will be good to see you Ian as we missed you the other week


Yes mate will see ya then


----------



## GingerjaseTT02

anyone travelling from the peterborough area????


----------



## V6RUL

GingerjaseTT02 said:


> anyone travelling from the peterborough area????


Think youve struck lucky being so close, sorry im coming down from the N/W.
Get tweaking.
Steve


----------



## TT51

I'll also be at South Mimms for 7am


----------



## trevp84

hey guys, i'l be meetin at jnt14 m6 with steve, if thats ok, shud av a second helmet to bring aswell if it helps anyone out!

Wot speeds are we estimatin crossin the line at, iv got a standard qs so 240bhp, thinkin around 15sec mark at a guess!

Anybody thinkin of takin out track day ins, was advised to by a friend but aint sure if thats just paranoid?

Phil!
:lol:


----------



## Bikerz

I have lids if anyone needs. 
Arai S
Nitro M
NGV 
Shark M
Lazer

All gold stared BSA marked. SOmeone can pick up M5 junction 11. I prob wont be coming. I know its a long shot but if anyone pasing needs one the offers open


----------



## UKRPG

TT51 said:


> I'll also be at South Mimms for 7am


great it will be good to see you again mate and I'm glad your boy has agreed he wants to go  :wink:


----------



## Hark

Bikerz said:


> I have lids if anyone needs.
> Arai S
> Nitro M
> NGV
> Shark M
> Lazer
> 
> All gold stared BSA marked. SOmeone can pick up M5 junction 11. I prob wont be coming. I know its a long shot but if anyone pasing needs one the offers open


Do we need helmets?

Why? It's a straightline?


----------



## V6RUL

trevp84 said:


> hey guys, i'l be meetin at jnt14 m6 with steve, if thats ok, shud av a second helmet to bring aswell if it helps anyone out!
> 
> Wot speeds are we estimatin crossin the line at, iv got a standard qs so 240bhp, thinkin around 15sec mark at a guess!
> 
> Anybody thinkin of takin out track day ins, was advised to by a friend but aint sure if thats just paranoid?
> 
> Phil!
> :lol:


Welcome aboard. See you at the services mate.
Im sure Charlie can post your stats on page 1.
Steve


----------



## SAJ77

Hark said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lids if anyone needs.
> Arai S
> Nitro M
> NGV
> Shark M
> Lazer
> 
> All gold stared BSA marked. SOmeone can pick up M5 junction 11. I prob wont be coming. I know its a long shot but if anyone pasing needs one the offers open
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need helmets?
> 
> Why? It's a straightline?
Click to expand...

From the rules...

" Helmets required for all bikes and open top cars, and any vehicles doing 110 mph or more at the finish line. Arm straps required in open top cars. "

Saj


----------



## TT51

UKRPG said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also be at South Mimms for 7am
> 
> 
> 
> great it will be good to see you again mate and I'm glad your boy has agreed he wants to go  :wink:
Click to expand...

Might even end up with all 3 of them with me if they want to go but the oldest prob won't be out of bed til lunchtime which will be handy as he is 6' and weighs loads so the other 2 wouldn't have much room :lol:

They will enjoy it I take them to quite a lot of motorsport events and they always have a good day.

Ben even asked me if passengers are allowed up the strip???


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lids if anyone needs.
> Arai S
> Nitro M
> NGV
> Shark M
> Lazer
> 
> All gold stared BSA marked. SOmeone can pick up M5 junction 11. I prob wont be coming. I know its a long shot but if anyone pasing needs one the offers open
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need helmets?
> 
> Why? It's a straightline?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the rules...
> 
> " Helmets required for all bikes and open top cars, and any vehicles doing 110 mph or more at the finish line. Arm straps required in open top cars. "
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

Dont worry Saj about the lid unless you want to be sick in 1... :roll: :roll: 
Steve


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> Dont worry Saj about the lid unless you want to be sick in 1... :roll: :roll:
> Steve


Will we not be hitting 110mph at the finish line?  :?


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry Saj about the lid unless you want to be sick in 1... :roll: :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Will we not be hitting 110mph at the finish line?  :?
Click to expand...

Im sure us sssslllloooooowwwwww V6ers wont make 100


----------



## Hark

So do I need one or not guys?

I'm bringing a mate as well.


----------



## TT51

You need to do the 1/4 mile in about 12.5 seconds or faster to be travelling over 110mph.

Try this calculator out should give ideas of times

http://www.torquecars.com/tools/quarter-mile-time.php


----------



## swfblade

Hark said:


> So do I need one or not guys?
> 
> I'm bringing a mate as well.


Depends if your an opentop, doing over 110mph at the finish or a bike.

PS, only driver alowed down strip, no passengers, in case anyone was wondering. 8)


----------



## Hark

Presume I can give my mate a go? Doesn't have to be same driver? They're not gonna know are they....


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Presume I can give my mate a go? Doesn't have to be same driver? There not gonna know are they....


MM what a tangled web we weave when we try to deceive...


----------



## Charlie

Matt you don't need to worry about a helmet mate as you have a coupe, it is only us TTR boys or the really quick guys that may do.

We have one helmet coming so far from Phil it is a medium, so no good for my big head ;-)

Neil I will add you to the Mimms meeting point.

I called them today but have not had a callback, I will try again now = he's bloody gone home, left another message and will email him.

I have established from one fo the women that works there that helmets are only £34.99 in the shop, as long as that is the case I will just buy a big one so it can be used by all, I am going to try and sort that tomorrow.

They have cancelled this weekends already due to the snow and ice but are hopeful for ours as the weather forecasters are predicting 7/8 degrees over the weekend which should put paid to it with any luck. I live in Milton Keynes so not far away from SP.

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

Hark said:


> Presume I can give my mate a go? Doesn't have to be same driver? They're not gonna know are they....


Unfortunatly it depends on how observant they are being, as they do actually place a tag around your wrist, so that only you can do it. In practice tho, it often isn't looked at by the stewards, so it is sometimes possible to get away with it.


----------



## V6RUL

swfblade said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presume I can give my mate a go? Doesn't have to be same driver? They're not gonna know are they....
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly it depends on how observant they are being, as they do actually place a tag around your wrist, so that only you can do it. In practice tho, it often isn't looked at by the stewards, so it is sometimes possible to get away with it.
Click to expand...

Practise, what is practise??
Steve


----------



## caney

TT51 said:


> Try this calculator out should give ideas of times
> 
> http://www.torquecars.com/tools/quarter-mile-time.php


seems quite accurate tbh,
400bhp-12.6secs
460bhp-12.01secs
350bhp-13.1secs
290bhp-13.9secs
265bhp-14.3secs
225bhp-15.1secs
490bhp gets you a 11.7secs 1/4 which is what Tim Orpens TT is doing


----------



## swfblade

stevecollier said:


> Practise, what is practise??
> Steve


Practice as in when their system is actually being used, they don't always check.


----------



## Charlie

I have just spoken to the main boy at Santa Pod and got his mobile number so I can contact him on the day.

A few of the bits of information that both I and others have posted are actually incorrect so I will clarify a few things here and also update the initial post - the good news is that all the changes are positive  - so here goes.

1) Passengers are now allowed (new this year) there is a charge of £10 and they must be 17 or over and have a valid photo id, drivers license or passport is best. They must sign an indemnity form as with the drivers for insurance purposes.

2) Roasdster drivers DO NOT need a helmet unless they drive with the roof down and let's face it that would be daft as it will increase drag and slow you down.

I have also asked him about the loan of a whiteboard so that we can track everyones top times in the various classes throughout the day 

Any questions or issues you think we need to address pm me or stevecollier - you can also call me on 07814 365147.

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

Cool, nice one Chalie! 8)


----------



## TT51

I bet you still go up the strip with the top down Charlie :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

jammy get, but at least you will see me going ahead of you without blinkers on.. :lol: :lol:
come on lads 9 days of polishing and stripping to go.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> I bet you still go up the strip with the top down Charlie :lol:


Neil you know me too well ;-) Nic may want to jump in for a go, so I will be able to use the additional weight as an excuse if, or more likely when I get beaten - she doesn't weigh much being a size 6 but it all adds up ;-)

Steve - get your quid ready biiiiiiiaaatch :lol:

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> jammy get, but at least you will see me going ahead of you without blinkers on.. :lol: :lol:
> come on lads 9 days of polishing and stripping to go.. :lol: :lol:
> Steve


9 days of Polishing and Stripping? I never heard of a job that requires both them skills but I guess if it pays the bills then fair play to you lol

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> come on lads 9 days of polishing and stripping to go.. :lol: :lol:
> Steve


I'm laid up after my hernia op on Monday 

Will be touch and go whether I'm fit for Sunday.

I have not drove my car now for over 2 weeks due to the snow too, having withdrawal symptoms! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Saj


----------



## Charlie

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on lads 9 days of polishing and stripping to go.. :lol: :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laid up after my hernia op on Monday
> 
> Will be touch and go whether I'm fit for Sunday.
> 
> I have not drove my car now for over 2 weeks due to the snow too, having withdrawal symptoms! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

Saj you don't need to race it buddy, just turn up and laugh at my pathetic attempt to get up the strip without generating yet another boost leak ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

I have been thinking that as there are going to be around 30 of us (hopefully) anyone who has anything for sale should pm me and I will add it your name and the price to the front page so people can 1) see it in the flesh before buying it and 2) avoid any shipping costs.

I may bring a few bits with me, but won't have much room in the boot 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on lads 9 days of polishing and stripping to go.. :lol: :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laid up after my hernia op on Monday
> 
> Will be touch and go whether I'm fit for Sunday.
> 
> I have not drove my car now for over 2 weeks due to the snow too, having withdrawal symptoms! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

As the uneducated would say " put it in auto and the cruise control on and dont be coming up with excuses now"
Sorry to hear your news about the op, keyhole has a quicker recovery time, prob quicker than your strip time would have been anyway..  
chin up, let your boyfriend/girlfriend drive it down and be a passenger holding on for dear life for a change.  
Steve


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> As the uneducated would say " put it in auto and the cruise control on and dont be coming up with excuses now"
> Sorry to hear your news about the op, keyhole has a quicker recovery time, prob quicker than your strip time would have been anyway..
> chin up, let your boyfriend/girlfriend drive it down and be a passenger holding on for dear life for a change.
> Steve


haha your concern is touching!! :lol:

Cheers fella!


----------



## sixdoublesix

Anyone else meeting at MK?

Does someone own the modded TT I always pass on the way to work in Newport Pagnell? Private plate L2 something?


----------



## SAJ77

G12MO X said:


> So is there a list of people coming :?: can't be bothered to look through posts LOL


First post on first page! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

G12MO X said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is there a list of people coming :?: can't be bothered to look through posts LOL
> 
> 
> 
> First post on first page! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did look yesterday and sure it was not there :lol:
Click to expand...

sounds like someone playing it supercool to me.. 8) 
steve


----------



## country boy

sixdoublesix said:


> Anyone else meeting at MK?
> 
> Does someone own the modded TT I always pass on the way to work in Newport Pagnell? Private plate L2 something?


I'll be at MK,has anyone had a look to see what the weather might be doing??


----------



## TT_Tesh

I'm up for this. Add me to the list Charlie as discussed.

Cheers


----------



## lego man

Guys,

I am looking to try and do some Hi Tec super video recording on the day. 
I have a couple of cam corders, and I would like to put one on ground level at the start point in the middle and another which will be free hand at the side of the strip.

Never done this before at Santa Pod, do you know if we can do this ?

Cheers

LEGO


----------



## Charlie

country boy said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else meeting at MK?
> 
> Does someone own the modded TT I always pass on the way to work in Newport Pagnell? Private plate L2 something?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be at MK,has anyone had a look to see what the weather might be doing??
Click to expand...

Charlie - I am keeping an eye on it buddy but this far out it isn't reliable as the forecast seems to change daily. I will add you to the MK meet point

Mitesh - I will add you too

lego man - I don't know personally buddy but I have just emailed my contact who will also be there on the Sunday (I have checked) and post up or pm you when I have an answer - I would not imagine there will be a problem as it will not be busy according to him.

Charlie


----------



## lego man

Charlie said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else meeting at MK?
> 
> Does someone own the modded TT I always pass on the way to work in Newport Pagnell? Private plate L2 something?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be at MK,has anyone had a look to see what the weather might be doing??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charlie - I am keeping an eye on it buddy but this far out it isn't reliable as the forecast seems to change daily. I will add you to the MK meet point
> 
> Mitesh - I will add you too
> 
> lego man - I don't know personally buddy but I have just emailed my contact who will also be there on the Sunday (I have checked) and post up or pm you when I have an answer - I would not imagine there will be a problem as it will not be busy according to him.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Fast response, Thanks will wait for you answer.

LEGO


----------



## Charlie

He has been a bit tricky to get hold of so far, but very helpful when I did. I will chase him via phone or text on Monday afternoon if I have not heard back as he gave me his mobile numebr ;-)

I would think that either way you should be able to get some worthwhile footage ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Lego, you may need a few batteries as Charlie is doing the strip as well.
Charlie, you can modify point 4 on the front post now you dont need to wear helmets.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Steve

1) kiss my ass biiiiaaaatch
2) Yup nice one, I swear I changed that when I updated but I guess I must have missed it ;-)

Charlie


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> Lego, you may need a few batteries as Charlie is doing the strip as well.
> Charlie, you can modify point 4 on the front post now you dont need to wear helmets.
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lego, you may need a few batteries as Charlie is doing the strip as well.
> Charlie, you can modify point 4 on the front post now you dont need to wear helmets.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't encourage him for goodness sake ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

A lot of us only know each other via the forum and have never met possibly the majority of people that we interact with on a daily basis - as such I thought it would be a good idea to identify yourself on the day via your username and your first name.

I propose that we do this by typing out in large letters on a piece of A4 and placing it in the windscreen so that everyone can see it - I will have big TT Spares magnetic signs on mine so it will be pretty clear;-) I have also been cultivating a ridiculous beard for about a month so just look out for the guy who you would probably chuck 20p at if he was sitting on a street corner :lol:

I am sure a lot of us will recognise the cars on the day and possibly be able to associate them with the relevant username, but it would be nice to be on a firstname basis with everyone ;-)

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

The weather forecast isn't the greatest for next week.

I'm guessing its going to be a matter of waiting to see on Sat night Sun morning?


----------



## V6RUL

I am working nights at the mo and am in charge so if rqd i can spend some time prining out some A4 sheets with names on. If Charlie can post me the names/user name i can do them tonight, may even be able to laminate them. My username is Steve Collier and thats all i will have on my poster
Charlie
??????? / ??????? 
??????? / ???????

its free and im not doing anything, keep me busy and off Charlies case
Steve


----------



## Hark

Good idea Steve/Charlie.

Hark - Matt :wink:


----------



## Charlie

VSPURS said:


> The weather forecast isn't the greatest for next week.
> 
> I'm guessing its going to be a matter of waiting to see on Sat night Sun morning?


Yeah it is really - I think there is at least one person staying nearby the night before. I have a weather forecast service that I am looking at everyday, but it seems to change fairly frequently :? . I think that as long as it is ok in the morning it will be a go - if we could have a day like today we will be laughing ;-)

If the weather is crap then I will update Sunday morning at 7am. I will then adjust the date and ask people to reconfirm or otherwise. It is always a bit of a gamble arranging an event that is weather sensitive - "Fortune favours the brave" well I bloody well hope so anyway :lol:

Steve - I don't know everyones actual names - but you could go through the 343 posts and pull out all the usernames and leave a blank for people to write in their first names when they get there :lol: :lol: - good luck with that ;-)

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Well as yours is Steve mine is pretty obvious too. :wink:


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Well as yours is Steve mine is pretty obvious too. :wink:


Bob? :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC




----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


>


Nice hat :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

They come in red too mate :wink:

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

Right guys after a little playing around i have come up with this....
I will try to laminate but might just be plain A4 with blu-tac
















This would be the general format but i will allow space for people to write their names in if they dont post up soon.
Def too much time on my hands.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

Nice one Steve looks good 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

Looking good Steve ;-) You clearly do have too much time on your hands ;-) You said you were in charge so get someone else to do the laminating ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Looking good Steve ;-) You clearly do have too much time on your hands ;-) You said you were in charge so get someone else to do the laminating ;-)
> 
> Charlie


All depends if i can find it as its sometimes locked away.
Steve


----------



## Hark

Anyone got any adhesive tape that I can use to refit the black rings on to the boot?

You don't ask, you don't get. :roll:


----------



## UKRPG

nice one - woudl it be worth getting the forum name on there too!!


----------



## DAZTTC

UKRPG said:


> nice one - woudl it be worth getting the forum name on there too!!


But that is his forum name :?

DAZ


----------



## UKRPG

Sorry it was ironey

I'll get my coat


----------



## V6RUL

This is the final draft of the post ups for the cars. I have done them all so if you want to see your post up, just ask.
Obviously this is Charlies and they look better in the flesh.








Steve


----------



## caney

according to the Accuweather website it's 5 degrees all day mostly cloudy with some sunshine


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> according to the Accuweather website it's 5 degrees all day mostly cloudy with some sunshine


if this is correct i will be  its been a long time coming
steve


----------



## Charlie

Nice work Steve ;-)

I had a look at the weather last night and it was showing 100% chance of cloud with the sun poking through and maybe the odd shower - obviously I am sure a lot of use will be keeping a close eye on the forecast ;-)

Cross those fingers boys and possibly girls too ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

Lego - had a response re the vid camera side of things:

"Hi Charlie

Normally you would need a press pass to do such things but they may record the car they are with from the edge of the track then leave the area after the run.

Darren"

So maybe not quite what you wanted but better than nothing  .

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS

caney said:


> according to the Accuweather website it's 5 degrees all day mostly cloudy with some sunshine


Thats positive!

Should be good then!


----------



## DAZTTC

Hope so VSPURS did you get my PM ?

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

DAZTTC said:


> Hope so VSPURS did you get my PM ?
> 
> DAZ


Yeah, will respond now!

You want to meet up on the run down by the way?


----------



## DAZTTC

Can't mate i will be going from Darby think Paul will


----------



## Hark

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so VSPURS did you get my PM ?
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, will respond now!
> 
> You want to meet up on the run down by the way?
Click to expand...

I do


----------



## Redscouse

Anyone meeting on the way there?? Any of the NW lot wanna meet some of the others on the M6, say Corley services??

Paul


----------



## VSPURS

Redscouse said:


> Anyone meeting on the way there?? Any of the NW lot wanna meet some of the others on the M6, say Corley services??
> 
> Paul


Corley is good for me!

What time?


----------



## V6RUL

Redscouse said:


> Anyone meeting on the way there?? Any of the NW lot wanna meet some of the others on the M6, say Corley services??
> 
> Paul


Read the front page for meets and add to it to suit the run down times.
Steve


----------



## Hark

Add me to Corley plz


----------



## caney

well i did a little practice run tonight :wink: on a wet slippery road i did [email protected] using my vi monitor.my 60ft time was 2.23secs where as at santapod i average 1.8's!so with a dry track i should be on course for a 12.1-12.2 1/4 all being well


----------



## Hark

caney said:


> well i did a little practice run tonight :wink: on a wet slippery road i did [email protected] using my vi monitor.my 60ft time was 2.23secs where as at santapod i average 1.8's!so with a dry track i should be on course for a 12.1-12.2 1/4 all being well


0-60?


----------



## caney

Hark said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i did a little practice run tonight :wink: on a wet slippery road i did [email protected] using my vi monitor.my 60ft time was 2.23secs where as at santapod i average 1.8's!so with a dry track i should be on course for a 12.1-12.2 1/4 all being well
> 
> 
> 
> 0-60?
Click to expand...

not given in the 1/4 mile readout but it would be low 4's


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Add me to Corley plz


Im meeting 1 or 2 others further north at 8.10ish at stafford services, i could be at Corley for 8.50 ish if thats any good.
Steve


----------



## Redscouse

stevecollier said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to Corley plz
> 
> 
> 
> Im meeting 1 or to others further north at 8.10ish at stafford services, i could be at Corley for 8.50 ish if thats any good.
> Steve
Click to expand...

What time we looking at getting there for Steve?

Im good for Corley, and by the responses looks like Hark and VSPURS are aswell


----------



## V6RUL

Redscouse said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to Corley plz
> 
> 
> 
> Im meeting 1 or to others further north at 8.10ish at stafford services, i could be at Corley for 8.50 ish if thats any good.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time we looking at getting there for Steve?
> 
> Im good for Corley, and by the responses looks like Hark and VSPURS are aswell
Click to expand...

Should be getting there for 10, but now your coming......  
steve


----------



## Redscouse

Call it Corley for 9am then you cheeky git?? That ok with you?


----------



## V6RUL

Redscouse said:


> Call it Corley for 9am then you cheeky git?? That ok with you?


Okey dokey, its a date. I will PM Charlie to add this second meeting point on the way down in case peeps cant make the first stop.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Right gents I have added Corley Services as a meet point for 9am and added the following names to it:

Hark - Matt - Had Porsche seats for ages but still hasn't got the blighters in ;-)
Redscouse - Tractor Boy Paul
VSPURS - Steve

The Milton Keynes meeting point is 8am so I anticipate us getting to SP around 9ish - sign on is 9-30am ish so I may get a few sneaky runs in before you Northern boys get there 

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse

Your just a bully Charlie :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Right gents I have added Corley Services as a meet point for 9am and added the following names to it:
> 
> Hark - Matt - Had Porsche seats for ages but stillhasn't got the blighters in ;-)
> Redscouse - Tractor Boy Paul
> VSPURS - Steve
> 
> The Milton Keynes meeting point is 8am so I anticipate us getting to SP around 9ish - sign on is 9-30am ish so I may get a few sneaky runs in before you Northern boys get there
> 
> Charlie


you might use up that aggressive racing face... :evil:


----------



## VSPURS

Charlie said:


> Right gents I have added Corley Services as a meet point for 9am and added the following names to it:
> 
> Hark - Matt - Had Porsche seats for ages but stillhasn't got the blighters in ;-)
> Redscouse - Tractor Boy Paul
> VSPURS - Steve
> 
> The Milton Keynes meeting point is 8am so I anticipate us getting to SP around 9ish - sign on is 9-30am ish so I may get a few sneaky runs in before you Northern boys get there
> 
> Charlie


You'll just be warming and drying the track up for us!


----------



## TT51

Charlie I've just had a thought, not sure if it has already been suggested or even if thats what the plan is, but us meeting at South Mimms could hook up with you guys at Fox Milne.

I've just looked it up and they are 38 miles apart and your meet point is also right next to the M1. So we are only really just over half an hour from you. Or if roddy was with us 10 mins :lol:

So I'm up for it - we could also sneak another half an hour in bed and leave South Mimms at 7.30 :idea:

What do you reckon guys :roll:

Neil

Oh and South Mimms postcode is EN6 3QQ


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Charlie I've just had a thought, not sure if it has already been suggested or even if thats what the plan is, but us meeting at South Mimms could hook up with you guys at Fox Milne.
> 
> I've just looked it up and they are 38 miles apart and your meet point is also right next to the M1. So we are only really just over half an hour from you. Or if roddy was with us 10 mins :lol:
> 
> So I'm up for it - we could also sneak another half an hour in bed and leave South Mimms at 7.30 :idea:
> 
> What do you reckon guys :roll:
> 
> Neil
> 
> Oh and South Mimms postcode is EN6 3QQ


Sounds good to me buddy  The more the merrier - so do the others meeting there want to do that too? Richard? Ian?

If you find out from them Neil and let me know I can adjust the front page to reflect a tie in ;-)

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## ian222

What ever you guys like up for that, just tell me the time and i will be there


----------



## DAZTTC

G12MO X said:


> Well as I am collecting my car from Jabba on Saturday isthere anyone staying at the hotel? or would I be on my own LOL 8)


So is it all done and sitting ready to be picked up? I do hope you make it Sam looking forward to seeing you go up the strip.

DAZ


----------



## Hark

Has anyone got vagcom that is going?

Need to sort my version out as I'm not running it up the strip with fault codes. Need to know what's wrong with it.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Has anyone got vagcom that is going?
> 
> Need to sort my version out as I'm not running it up the strip with fault codes. Need to know what's wrong with it.


Don't you start wimping out on us [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

DAZ


----------



## TT51

ian222 said:


> What ever you guys like up for that, just tell me the time and i will be there


If Rich wants to as well we could leave South Mimms at 7.30 and be in Milton Keynes meeting place for 8ish

We would need to be going through the tunnel at about 6.45 mate could meet you if you like


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got vagcom that is going?
> 
> Need to sort my version out as I'm not running it up the strip with fault codes. Need to know what's wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you start wimping out on us [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

It's sensible to check it though and Jody fullt booked on Sat again.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got vagcom that is going?
> 
> Need to sort my version out as I'm not running it up the strip with fault codes. Need to know what's wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you start wimping out on us [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's sensible to check it though and Jody fullt booked on Sat again.
Click to expand...

Yes mate your right 8)

DAZ


----------



## caney

DAZTTC said:


> Yes mate your write 8)
> 
> DAZ


"right" :wink:


----------



## Charlie

If Richard hasn't seen this tomorrow re meeting up at South Mimms - I will give him a bell.

Weather forecast is still showing cloudy and no rain - that will do nicely.

ANy Vagcom owners should bring it along so that Matt can sort his fault codes and peeps can get the anti-hijack and alarm beep done if they want it ;-)

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG

Seen it and 7.30's fine with me Neil - have you spoken to Ian?


----------



## conlechi

will be along to this one guys 

life's been busy lately and need some TT time 

Mark


----------



## caney

"Vspurs----------------429bitches-----------14secs " me thinks mr v-spurs is playing it down somewhat especially as he had a 75bhp jet fitted today :wink:


----------



## UKRPG

You crazy kids :roll:


----------



## TT51

UKRPG said:


> Seen it and 7.30's fine with me Neil - have you spoken to Ian?


Ian has seen it I think mate but will check


----------



## Charlie

Ian has responded on the thread so I will update the initial post to reflect the South Mimms meet is joining up with the Fox Milne ;-)

If you are late we will follow Top Gear's lead and leave you biiiaatches behind :lol:

Mark delighted that you are coming along mate - I have another fuel cap you can inspect ;-)

John - I suspect he is playing it cool - the old classic, under promise over deliver tactic ;-)

I spent a rather frustrating few hours replacing my entire pcv system yesterday in the hope it may improve things - but apart from filth engrained hands and fingernails, nothing seems to have changed :-( bhp/torque around the same as is Boost and CMD Boost. I did notice how very soft the removed pipes were compared to the new ones.

Forecast still looking ok at the moment ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

I spent a rather frustrating few hours replacing my entire pcv system yesterday in the hope it may improve things - but apart from filth engrained hands and fingernails, nothing seems to have changed :-( bhp/torque around the same as is Boost and CMD Boost. I did notice how very soft the removed pipes were compared to the new ones.

Forecast still looking ok at the moment ;-)

Charlie[/quote]

Thank god for that, i wonder what to do with that pound, surely the British museum would be interestd in it.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

There is def at least one person staying at the hotel so far, I will search my pm's for who as they did let me know - problem is I get so many pm's 200 is space enough for about 5/6 days worth so may well have been deleted.

Charlie


----------



## ian222

Yep seen it gents, ok Neil i will meet ya at the whalf pub if you like about 6.30ish? I will pm you my number just incase you need it.


----------



## carlos118

i'll be there!!!

font think i'll be at any of the meeting points. bit early for me!
i'll be racing my 225 with a mear 250bhp :-|


----------



## ian222

caney said:


> "Vspurs----------------429bitches-----------14secs " me thinks mr v-spurs is playing it down somewhat especially as he had a 75bhp jet fitted today :wink:


You lot must have some money. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

ian222 said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Vspurs----------------429bitches-----------14secs " me thinks mr v-spurs is playing it down somewhat especially as he had a 75bhp jet fitted today :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You lot must have some money. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

There's always someone better off - but let's face it there are a hell of a lot more people who are worse off - all Hyundai drivers for a start :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Vspurs----------------429bitches-----------14secs " me thinks mr v-spurs is playing it down somewhat especially as he had a 75bhp jet fitted today :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You lot must have some money. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's always someone better off - but let's face it there are a hell of a lot more people who are worse off - all Hyundai drivers for a start :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

or all TTR owners as i thought they were saving up for the roof.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

caney wrote:
"Vspurs----------------429bitches-----------14secs " me thinks mr v-spurs is playing it down somewhat especially as he had a 75bhp jet fitted today









:lol:

Just kidding mate hope not :wink:

DAZ


----------



## lego man

It will go like a bomb and tick like one ! :roll:

only joking Steve 

LEGO


----------



## trevp84

hey steve i'l be at the stafford services so ya wont be that lonely on the way down meet the others!
(if ya can keep up!) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

had new brakes pads fitted so at least now i nknow i can stop at the end of the strip woop woop!
Phil - Trevp84


----------



## V6RUL

trevp84 said:


> hey steve i'l be at the stafford services so ya wont be that lonely on the way down meet the others!
> (if ya can keep up!) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> had new brakes pads fitted so at least now i nknow i can stop at the end of the strip woop woop!
> Phil - Trevp84


Oh you are a card. We will be on the longest drad strip on the way down, M6 and M1, i think. Its in my sat nav.
Thought i was going to be a billy at the services, nice to have a partner in crime.
Charlie, Charlie, im not alone, post it up, post it up.
There was someone else 20 posts back who is a newbee coming.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Don't worry Steve Phil pm'd me to advise me that you are no longer a Billy no mates ;-) just off to update the front page - Can you remember the name of the newbie, I will trawl back through the posts ;-)

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

stevecollier said:


> trevp84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey steve i'l be at the stafford services so ya wont be that lonely on the way down meet the others!
> (if ya can keep up!) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> had new brakes pads fitted so at least now i nknow i can stop at the end of the strip woop woop!
> Phil - Trevp84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are a card. We will be on the longest drad strip on the way down, M6 and M1, i think. Its in my sat nav.
> Thought i was going to be a billy at the services, nice to have a partner in crime.
> Charlie, Charlie, im not alone, post it up, post it up.
> There was someone else 20 posts back who is a newbee coming.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Go steady lads no fun getting pulled on the way to a drag strip. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

Don't worry Daz Steve has a V6 which barely has enough power to pull the weight of that engine along [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

:lol: Dose POD have a cage we could throw you too in and watch you fight. [smiley=argue.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> :lol: Dose POD have a cage we could throw you too in and watch you fight. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> DAZ


LOL - no chance I am all talk on a computer but a big girls blouse really :lol: although a few of my ex-prisoners (I was a copper) may disagree ;-)

Carl I have added you mate 

I have just heard from ttrev21 and he and baldyman are coming along too, so welcome to Trev and Kev  .

We are now up to 32 peeps so I will contact SP and ask for a bigger space to be held as I started it at 20, increased to 30 and now will up it to 40 just to be on the safe side 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Don't worry Steve Phil pm'd me to advise me that you are no longer a Billy no mates ;-) just off to update the front page - Can you remember the name of the newbie, I will trawl back through the posts ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Carlos 118 is the fresh meat.
Steve


----------



## trevp84

stevecollier said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Steve Phil pm'd me to advise me that you are no longer a Billy no mates ;-) just off to update the front page - Can you remember the name of the newbie, I will trawl back through the posts ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos 118 is the fresh meat.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Billy 2 mates!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

trevp84 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Steve Phil pm'd me to advise me that you are no longer a Billy no mates ;-) just off to update the front page - Can you remember the name of the newbie, I will trawl back through the posts ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos 118 is the fresh meat.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billy 2 mates!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid ride again..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Ah - yeah I got a pm from Carl, he is sitting at No18 to replace someone who couldn't make the date due to a birthday surprise ;-)

Is Carl meeting up with you and Phil then?

Charlie


----------



## trevp84

Carlos 118 is the fresh meat.
Steve[/quote]

Billy 2 mates!! :lol:[/quote]

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid ride again..... :lol: :lol:[/quote]

2's company does that make us a crowd! 

Just wonderin when u sign up for the strip is that per car or per driver!
As i'm bringin a plus 1 n was thinkin i may be generous enough to let him run the strip in my qs, (dont worry he doesn't come on here so i can retract that offer n he'd never know) just wonderin if he'd after pay extra!

Phil! (Trev) :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Ah - yeah I got a pm from Carl, he is sitting at No18 to replace someone who couldn't make the date due to a birthday surprise ;-)
> 
> Is Carl meeting up with you and Phil then?
> 
> Charlie


Butch and Sundance will be riding alone as Carl is a loner on this ride.
Believe its a tenner per person and 25 per car, driving license rqd.
Steve


----------



## trevp84

Butch and sundance it is then!!!


----------



## Charlie

Phil

It is £10 per person to gain access to the Pod - It is then an additional £25 if you want to strip it and if you want to take your mate as a passenger they need to pay £10 and bring a photo id, they must also be 17 or over.

If you want your friend to have a go (nutter) then they will also have to pay £25 - it is due to the insurance indemnity forms that we need to sign. I have heard that they can be quite lax, however they do issue wristbands to signify who is a driver.

I would suggest no-one tries to get around the systems they have in place as if it goes wrong there will be repercussions 

Charlie


----------



## ian222

Just out of interest are you doing a write up on this for absolutte? Sure it would get published.


----------



## Charlie

Hi Ian

I am certainly planning to do something for AbsoluTTe, Steve and I have been really chuffed with the positive response and between us we will submit an article for use if deemed suitable, I hope we will get some good pics too ;-) Sav? 

I have just emailed the organiser re increasing the size of the club area.

Charlie


----------



## TT51

ian222 said:


> Yep seen it gents, ok Neil i will meet ya at the whalf pub if you like about 6.30ish? I will pm you my number just incase you need it.


Ian I can meet you on the A2 will save you going out of your way to the Wharf I've sent you a pm and my number

Charlie, Trev has confirmed he will be meeting up with us and will be at South Mimms


----------



## Charlie

Neil, is that Trev as in ttrev21 who is co-organising the Chatteau Trip to France?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=156622

Running on Saturday 17th April 2010 - Sunday 18th April 2010

Charlie


----------



## E

carlos118 said:


> i'll be there!!!
> 
> font think i'll be at any of the meeting points. bit early for me!
> i'll be racing my 225 with a mear 250bhp :-|


Definately too early for you, the meets are at 8 in the MORNING :wink:

Charlie, i'm aiming to join you at the MK meet.

E


----------



## Charlie

Nice one Ian, I will add you to the list in a sec mate ;-) - Carl pm'd me saying it was too early for him - ruddy lightweight ;-)

Charlie


----------



## E

I know he is, he's my nephew 

Just sent you a PM

E


----------



## Charlie

Aah the youth of today ;-)

Already replied mate ;-)

Charlie


----------



## qs950

> Just out of interest are you doing a write up on this for absolutte?


Wot! Ex plod writing up. How long have we got?


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> Neil, is that Trev as in ttrev21 who is co-organising the Chatteau Trip to France?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=156622
> 
> Running on Saturday 17th April 2010 - Sunday 18th April 2010
> 
> Charlie


 :wink:


----------



## Charlie

luap said:


> Just out of interest are you doing a write up on this for absolutte?
> 
> 
> 
> Wot! Ex plod writing up. How long have we got?
Click to expand...

Well of course, I will require full names, addresses etc from each attendee and an account of each persons impression of what actually happened so that I can correlate it and then write it all out 

Charlie

Neil I will add Trev now ;-)


----------



## qs950

> Well of course, I will require full names, addresses etc from each attendee and an account of each persons impression of what actually happened so that I can correlate it and then write it all out


Nice one. If you need any help with spellings don't ask me, I'm a teecher!


----------



## ian222

Well its bloody typical just found out i have a split cv boot so may not be able to go. Will let you know. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trevp84

ian222 said:


> Well its bloody typical just found out i have a split cv boot so may not be able to go. Will let you know. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


oh no thats guttin, super pit stop needed!!!
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> I am certainly planning to do something for AbsoluTTe, Steve and I have been really chuffed with the positive response and between us we will submit an article for use if deemed suitable, I hope we will get some good pics too ;-) Sav?
> 
> I have just emailed the organiser re increasing the size of the club area.
> 
> Charlie


CHARLIE BUD,

Soz have not been on for a while, really looking forward to meet & off course will bring the camera 

Think i'll go straight there as otherwise if i meet u lot at mk will be going back on myself !! wat time u lot meeting & roughly what time do you lot expect to be there?

Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## DAZTTC

ian222 said:


> Well its bloody typical just found out i have a split cv boot so may not be able to go. Will let you know. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There's time yet can you not get it booked in any were ?

DAZ


----------



## ian222

DAZTTC said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its bloody typical just found out i have a split cv boot so may not be able to go. Will let you know. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There's time yet can you not get it booked in any were ?
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Yeah hopefully


----------



## V6RUL

ian222 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its bloody typical just found out i have a split cv boot so may not be able to go. Will let you know. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There's time yet can you not get it booked in any were ?
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah hopefully
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your woes, hope you can make it, its going to be a goodun.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

ian222 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its bloody typical just found out i have a split cv boot so may not be able to go. Will let you know. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There's time yet can you not get it booked in any were ?
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah hopefully
Click to expand...

Nice one be good to meet you. 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian
> 
> I am certainly planning to do something for AbsoluTTe, Steve and I have been really chuffed with the positive response and between us we will submit an article for use if deemed suitable, I hope we will get some good pics too ;-) Sav?
> 
> I have just emailed the organiser re increasing the size of the club area.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> CHARLIE BUD,
> 
> Soz have not been on for a while, really looking forward to meet & off course will bring the camera
> 
> Think i'll go straight there as otherwise if i meet u lot at mk will be going back on myself !! wat time u lot meeting & roughly what time do you lot expect to be there?
> 
> Cheers.
> SAV..
Click to expand...

Sweet ;-) you have been a bit quiet old boy - glad to have confirmation you are coming and we will all benefit afterwards from your photographic talents 

Yeah not much point you coming over this way, the meet time is 8.00am at Fox Milne and the South Mimms posse are meeting us there too, so we will prob head off about 8.20am - but will obviously wait for them to get there - I imagine we will get there around 9-9.30am

Ian you seriously need to get that sorted mate - it's a pretty easy job and not terribly expensive either 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Ian let me know if you are struggling my mechanic might be able to do it - and cheap


----------



## V6RUL

TT51 said:


> Ian let me know if you are struggling my mechanic might be able to do it - and cheap


I can tell by some of his workmanship... :lol: :lol: 
Only joking, thought it had to be said as you left yourself wide open for that one.
Steve


----------



## ian222

Arrr you guys are great, should be alright my mate is sorting it tomorrow.


----------



## Charlie

Glad to hear it mate ;-)

So is any one else joining a meet point or do 2 people or more require one to be added?

Charlie


----------



## TT51

stevecollier said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian let me know if you are struggling my mechanic might be able to do it - and cheap
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell by some of his workmanship... :lol: :lol:
> Only joking, thought it had to be said as you left yourself wide open for that one.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I don't know you offer help and get a flaming :roll:

Thats it I'm not coming now [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And its all your fault :evil: :evil:

Only joking I'm defo coming just to see Charlie relieve you of a hard earned £1 :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Thought he had a boost leak coming on cos he couldnt get his aggressive thingy in time. Is he still going?
steve

:lol:


----------



## Charlie

I think I had better get a couple of shiny quids ready, one for Steve and one for Sav :-(

It doesn't feel right - I can't hear a boost leak but I want to try and sort it before going to see Wak and Morgan again. I was going to check the "pink pipe" but my hands are cut, sore and filthy from yesterday and it started raining, so may try and have a look tomorrow. I will run either way though as never done it before 

I did get my new mod on yesterday which I will debut Sunday - it has embroidery on it, so old people will like it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> I think I had better get a couple of shiny quids ready, one for Steve and one for Sav :-(
> 
> It doesn't feel right - I can't hear a boost leak but I want to try and sort it before going to see Wak and Morgan again. I was going to check the "pink pipe" but my hands are cut, sore and filthy from yesterday and it started raining, so may try and have a look tomorrow. I will run either way though as never done it before
> 
> I did get my new mod on yesterday which I will debut Sunday - it has embroidery on it, so old people will like it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


His and hers seat covers, aaahhhh..


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> I think I had better get a couple of shiny quids ready, one for Steve and one for Sav :-(
> 
> It doesn't feel right - I can't hear a boost leak but I want to try and sort it before going to see Wak and Morgan again. I was going to check the "pink pipe" but my hands are cut, sore and filthy from yesterday and it started raining, so may try and have a look tomorrow. I will run either way though as never done it before
> 
> I did get my new mod on yesterday which I will debut Sunday - it has embroidery on it, so old people will like it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Well there's an excuse if ever i heard one :wink: :wink:

At least he's given it a go, hats off to Charlie :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Charlie said:


> I think I had better get a couple of shiny quids ready, one for Steve and one for Sav :-(
> 
> It doesn't feel right - I can't hear a boost leak but I want to try and sort it before going to see Wak and Morgan again. I was going to check the "pink pipe" but my hands are cut, sore and filthy from yesterday and it started raining, so may try and have a look tomorrow. I will run either way though as never done it before
> 
> I did get my new mod on yesterday which I will debut Sunday - it has embroidery on it, so old people will like it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Is it a nice patchwork quilt to keep you warm (made by old people)?


----------



## ian222

Is it your new rep shirt [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## Charlie

Lol biiiaaatches it has bra in the title - I know this is going to open me up to enormous abuse so bring it on ladies and God help me if Les see this ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Lol biiiaaatches it has bra in the title - I know this is going to open me up to enormous abuse so bring it on ladies and God help me if Les see this ;-)
> 
> Charlie


The only thing i can come up with is OUTBRAGGED OR HUMANE VIBRATOR SOCIETY...  
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol biiiaaatches it has bra in the title - I know this is going to open me up to enormous abuse so bring it on ladies and God help me if Les see this ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i can come up with is OUTBRAGGED OR HUMANE VIBRATOR SOCIETY...
> Steve
Click to expand...

In that case you are a r-e-tard :lol: :lol:

When you back in blighty buddy, we could do with a chat on the old dog and bone?

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol biiiaaatches it has bra in the title - I know this is going to open me up to enormous abuse so bring it on ladies and God help me if Les see this ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i can come up with is OUTBRAGGED OR HUMANE VIBRATOR SOCIETY...
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you are a r-e-tard :lol: :lol:
> 
> When you back in blighty buddy, we could do with a chat on the old dog and bone?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Fly back tonight after a back to back day and nightshift so i will be wacked out tonight but can give you a call in the morning from the garage, oops, shouldn't have said that, peeps may think im having something done.
Will be surfing the net till about 3 when i hit the road.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Ok cool, give me a bell when you get a chance then 07814 365147 

Charlie


----------



## country boy

Charlie my computer has gone tits up(i'm writing this from te next door neighbours!!),wont be back on line till early next week,so can you give me a text or a ring if theres any changes to the plans i.e meeting up time etc.Cheers mate.


----------



## Charlie

Hi Charlie- No worries buddy, I have your number saved on my phone, so assume 8.00am-8.20am at Fox Milne, I will text you this also in case you are offline ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Ran vagcom today. Nothing major so will just need someone to clear the codes for me if pos. Car will be fine to run.


----------



## Charlie

Delighted and relieved to hear it Matt ;-) are you still bringing a mate with you?

Weather forecast for Santa Pod on Sunday (postcode specific search done) is showing cloud and sun with temp at around 6 degrees ;-)

EDIT - I have just checked 3 weather forecast sites (BBC, Met Office and another) and they all say much the same thing - the most important thing is that none of them are currently predicting rain :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Yer, mate from work is coming. He'd not heard of Santapod so should be a good experience for him.


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> Yer, mate from work is coming. He'd not heard of Santapod so should be a good experience for him.


He has not heard of Santa Pod - holy crap how is that possible ;-)

Charlie


----------



## lego man

G12MO X said:


> I'm not going to run , just would not want to do any damage to my new clutch or engine, only has 1500 mile on it and braking it is not an option


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie

lego man said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to run , just would not want to do any damage to my new clutch or engine, only has 1500 mile on it and braking it is not an option
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

+1 but totally understandable in the circumstances mate - I trust you are still coming along anyway, as not everyone is going to run - you could still win one of the other classes: Car of the day, Best engine bay, Best wheels, Best interior, Best excuse, Best paint, Furthest travelled etc ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

1500 on a clutch, what next. Next id be saying mine has done 140K on the same one.
Wheres that Liquid polish stuff, i might win something or go for a slide on the seat..  
Stuck in Amsterdam airport at my local online coffee stop, double bookings all over the place, Easy jet do cause some stuff ups sometimes. Flight is now 21.10 as ive got the day off tomoz to....... erm, do my hair, yes thats right.
Weather reports are good Chaz, you should be on the telly and give that Ulrika a run for her money....  
Had a send off from work and told not to come back with at least one prize, hope ive got a spare one knocking around..  
Steve


----------



## markypoo

Where do we need to head for when we get there for parking? Have you organised a roped off red carpet area Charlie ? :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

markypoo said:


> Where do we need to head for when we get there for parking? Have you organised a roped off red carpet area Charlie ? :wink:


He's gone out to wine and dine and try to get the day off on Sun cos he has not told the missus yet, god its going to be expensive but worth it when i give him a roasting.
steve


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Ran vagcom today. Nothing major so will just need someone to clear the codes for me if pos. Car will be fine to run.


Good news Matt  Charlie/Steve me Gaz(350Z) Wes(remaped 225) and Gaz's mate with his crotch rocket Suzuki something and he will be running it up the strip too.  Will be there about 9:30-10:00 ish

DAZ 8)


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran vagcom today. Nothing major so will just need someone to clear the codes for me if pos. Car will be fine to run.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Matt  Charlie/Steve me Gaz(350Z) Wes(remaped 225) and Gaz's mate with his crotch rocket Suzuki something and he will be running it up the strip too.  Will be there about 9:30-10:00 ish
> 
> DAZ 8)
Click to expand...

Not meeting at Corley Daz?

What you doing then?


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran vagcom today. Nothing major so will just need someone to clear the codes for me if pos. Car will be fine to run.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Matt  Charlie/Steve me Gaz(350Z) Wes(remaped 225) and Gaz's mate with his crotch rocket Suzuki something and he will be running it up the strip too.  Will be there about 9:30-10:00 ish
> 
> DAZ 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not meeting at Corley Daz?
> 
> What you doing then?
Click to expand...

Will be comeing from Derby going up on Saturday mate see you there.

DAZ


----------



## carlos118

Runners-------------Est/BHP--------------Est run time
Charlie -------------260ish----------------14.8secs
Paul
Daz -----------------273.5 -----------------14.3secs
Wes
Sav-------------------240--------------------15.5sec - yeah right Sav who are you trying to kid :lol:
Richard
Neil
Nick
Matt
Steve----------------270ish----------------15.00secs
Caney----------------460bitches-----------12.1-4secs
Vspurs----------------429bitches-----------14secs - yeah right :roll: :lol:
G12MO X-------------450-470bitches------12.1-4secs
Charlie [cb]
James---------------265--------------------15.00secs
Saj-------------------260--------------------15.00secs
E
Josh
Gwynnster
sixdoublesix
Rob------------------280---------------------being a girl and won't say :roll: :lol:
garyttt
Mitesh
Ian
lego man----------430-500------------------12ish
bozzy96
Jase
Mark
trevp84------------240-----------------------15ish
Carlos118------------250bhp(sort of!)-------------- hopefully get my boost leak sorted before sunday! *<-------new addition!!!*


----------



## G7COG

I do fancy this. Previous owner gave me the RR printout at 288bhp and said he did a 13.8 or 13.6 in it......


----------



## V6RUL

G7COG said:


> I do fancy this. Previous owner gave me the RR printout at 288bhp and said he did a 13.8 or 13.6 in it......


No probs if you want to join up. Read page 1 for meeting places or turn up and pay your enterance and running fee.
Nice to know before hand so we can sort the welcome pack for you mate....  
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> G7COG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do fancy this. Previous owner gave me the RR printout at 288bhp and said he did a 13.8 or 13.6 in it......
> 
> 
> 
> No probs if you want to join up. Read page 1 for meeting places or turn up and pay your enterance and running fee.
> Nice to know before hand so we can sort the welcome pack for you mate....
> Steve
Click to expand...

LOL welcome pack, that sounds awfully official  but will consist of possibly two pieces of paper :lol: :lol:

Steve looks like we have some contenders for excuse of the day already 

Daz - excellent news mate, although if the 350 beats us we will have to gang up on your mate and throw some beatdown his way  no shame in getting whipped by a leather clad biker (actually that sounds pretty horrid, expect Steve is already picturing it ;-)

Mark - We will/should have a designated area on the hardstanding so you basically drive all the way up the access road, round the back of the stand at the end of the strip - no parking in a wet muddy field for us ;-) I also have a sign I shall be putting up










and some TT material to help designate our area 









Gareth (from memory so let me know if wrong) you should def come along please let either Steve or I know.

Carl - no chance mate - get your excuses in on the day not in advance ;-) although that is pot kettle etc etc ;-)

A couple of my friends are coming along in a slammed and I do mean slammed Mk3 Golf GTI - it is crazy low ;-)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATT (Hark) Have a great day buddy ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

HAS ANYONE GOT ANY OF THE FOLLOWING THEY CAN BRING? (caps lock intentional ;-))

1) Gazebo - you know the cheap £20 variety  
2) Walkie Talkies
3) Folding chairs
4) Camping kettle for gas burner.
5) Anything else you can think of 

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21

Charlie said:


> HAS ANYONE GOT ANY OF THE FOLLOWING THEY CAN BRING? (caps lock intentional ;-))
> 
> 1) Gazebo - you know the cheap £20 variety
> 2) Walkie Talkies
> 3) Folding chairs
> 4) Anything else you can think of
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie

I have a Gazeebo and walkie talkies , what about taking a few gas burners and some kettles so we can make a brew or two ?

Trev


----------



## Charlie

Hi Trev

I knew I could rely on you Mr Super Organised  - that would be great if you have room, how many walkie talkies do you have?

A gas burner/kettle is a great idea too - not sure if Santa Pod will like it as it will take business form their cafe - but I will be taking some supplies too so it's a bit tough really ;-)

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21

Just the two walkie talkies .


----------



## ttrev21

Charlie

Have sent you a PM


----------



## Charlie

I have replied ;-)

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

Is the 'new PM' pop-up not enough of a clue...? :lol:


----------



## Charlie

swfblade said:


> Is the 'new PM' pop-up not enough of a clue...? :lol:


I don't get those mate?

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

How about the "1 new message" at the top? :lol: (im only toying, always find it funny when people keep telling each other they have PM, when its clear when you have one)


----------



## Charlie

swfblade said:


> How about the "1 new message" at the top? :lol: (im only toying, always find it funny when people keep telling each other they have PM, when its clear when you have one)


LOL it's all good James ;-) you don't have a pm :-*

I have just done another 4 website weather check for Sunday and we are still looking good  starting foggy and sunny/cloud from 10ish - there is a slight chance of the odd shower, however we do live in England so there is always the chance of that 

Charlie


----------



## country boy

Charlie said:


> Hi Charlie- No worries buddy, I have your number saved on my phone, so assume 8.00am-8.20am at Fox Milne, I will text you this also in case you are offline ;-)
> 
> Charlie


I'm back in the room now


----------



## Charlie

Nice one - did you start to get withdrawal symptoms ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

I have just done another 4 website weather check for Sunday and we are still looking good  starting foggy and sunny/cloud from 10ish - there is a slight chance of the odd shower, however we do live in England so there is always the chance of that 

Charlie[/quote]

Charlie,

I so hope ur right, its pissing down in Bedford   
Was hoping to get her out tommorow for a good clean but weather really not looking good !!

Think you may have to add umbrella's to your list :lol: :lol: & a big one to keep my tt dry !!!!! 

Sav.....


----------



## DAZTTC

Keep your fingers crossed lads i do hope its dry really looking forward to this. 

DAZ


----------



## UKRPG

Looking at the map us Southerners have a 40 minute drive so we need to be on the road at 7.30 from S. Mimms

As such I'll get there a bit earlier so if Ian/Neil/Trev could get there slightly before it will mean we dont have to rush

Save the speed for the strip man :wink: [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]

Soooper


----------



## ttrev21

UKRPG said:


> Looking at the map us Southerners have a 40 minute drive so we need to be on the road at 7.30 from S. Mimms
> 
> As such I'll get there a bit earlier so if Ian/Neil/Trev could get there slightly before it will mean we dont have to rush
> 
> Save the speed for the strip man :wink: [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Soooper


You`re kidding me I am already getting up at 5.00 am to be at Dartford for 6.30am , might aswell not bother going to bed at this rate... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> I have just done another 4 website weather check for Sunday and we are still looking good  starting foggy and sunny/cloud from 10ish - there is a slight chance of the odd shower, however we do live in England so there is always the chance of that
> 
> Charlie


Charlie,

I so hope ur right, its pissing down in Bedford   
Was hoping to get her out tommorow for a good clean but weather really not looking good !!

Think you may have to add umbrella's to your list :lol: :lol: & a big one to keep my tt dry !!!!! 

Sav..... [/quote]

Me too buddy ;-) I am checking 3 times a day on 4 different places to see if it changes - it is pissing it down here in Milton Keynes too and is forecast a bit for tomorrow but each place I look Sunday is either cloudy or cloudy with a little bit of sun - so stop being a little girl :roll: :lol:

Steve and Trev are both bringing gazebos with them and there is a cafe and shop so if if we do get a bit of rain we will have some shelter - we do have quattro (most of us) so we will be prepared.

We will also be voting on various categories: Car of the Day, Best Paint, Best Wheels, Best Engine, Best Excuse etc ;-)

Fair play to you Trev, not only gettting up at an ungodly hour but bringing lots of supplies too - this sort of dedication is most admirable ;-)

Rich you may want to pm them in case they don't look on here ;-)

There is some crazy arse race fuel available, for anyone that wants an unfair advantage - it is ruddy expensive though so if you pay you deserve it ;-)

I don't know if many of you are bringing partners/grilfriends/wives but Nic is coming along and Steve's "me Julie" may be coming also ;-)

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Don't worry Rich we'll make it on time. Me, Ian and Trev should be through the tunnel at 6.40 so we'll be at South Mimms by 7.20 and then easy make MK by 8.00.

If we all make sure we are 5 mins early then we'll cruise it


----------



## ttrev21

TT51 said:


> Don't worry Rich we'll make it on time. Me, Ian and Trev should be through the tunnel at 6.40 so we'll be at South Mimms by 7.20 and then easy make MK by 8.00.
> 
> If we all make sure we are 5 mins early then we'll cruise it


Your enjoying this aren`t you Neal , you know how much I hate mornings :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Feel a hangover coming on already [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Rich we'll make it on time. Me, Ian and Trev should be through the tunnel at 6.40 so we'll be at South Mimms by 7.20 and then easy make MK by 8.00.
> 
> If we all make sure we are 5 mins early then we'll cruise it
> 
> 
> 
> Your enjoying this aren`t you Neal , you know how much I hate mornings :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Feel a hangover coming on already [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Trev that is definitely the answer - don't go to bed just stay up drinking theres bound to be plenty of suitably bad burger bars to cater for you when you have the munchies :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222

Well i am with Trev, i am getting up at 5, its about a 45 min trip to the tunnel. I will be there by 6.30 to meet Neil


----------



## markypoo

Going to cancel my hotel booking as the weather isnt looking great and have to make a decision before 1 today or will have to pay for it, dont want to be the only one there [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: And after a 380 mile round trip to Pipewerx yesterday dont fancy another 250 mile round trip if not much happening, hopefully catch up with all of you another time :wink: 
Cheers
Mark


----------



## DAZTTC

Guys if you wont to save some time when signing on go to there website print off the sign on form and get it filled in befor you get there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## Charlie

markypoo said:


> Going to cancel my hotel booking as the weather isnt looking great and have to make a decision before 1 today or will have to pay for it, dont want to be the only one there [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: And after a 380 mile round trip to Pipewerx yesterday dont fancy another 250 mile round trip if not much happening, hopefully catch up with all of you another time :wink:
> Cheers
> Mark


Mark - the weather (which I have been checking thrice daily ;-)) is forecasting cloud mixed with a bit of sun and no major likelihood of rain - why not cancel the hotel anyway and then decide first thing in the morning - or maybe arrrange to join one of the meet points if convenient ;-)

Daz- Nice work buddy, I am def going to do that ;-) need to get a new printer cartridge today as went ot print off 40 judging forms for the printer to spit its dummy out 

http://www.rwyb.co.uk/ then scroll down to the section entitled "sign on form"

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Thats what I was thinking Charlie, cancelled the hotel already and if the mrs dosent come will set off early in the morning if she does decide to come :roll: will leave a bit later, after all, got to show off my new Pipewerx cat back :wink: sounds great with the 3" DP and sports cat


----------



## DAZTTC

http://www.dragtimes.com/ click Compare up Audi TT stuff in and check the times out. 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

This site is really good and shows that 12's are super fast for a TT!


----------



## SAVTT240

Anyone know if there's a shell garage nearby as my local has no v-power [smiley=bigcry.gif] till monday !!


----------



## barton TT

There a shell on the A6 5 miles your side of Rushden.


----------



## SAVTT240

barton TT said:


> There a shell on the A6 5 miles your side of Rushden.


Pheww  thx for letting me know.....

SAV


----------



## Charlie

Get some 110ron race fuel - remember you are racing me so you will need it :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> Get some 110ron race fuel - remember you are racing me so you will need it :roll: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Think i'll stick to v-power as if i use that stuff will probably burn a hole in my pistons or do a coilpak in !!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Or is that what u want so u can win :wink:

Sav..


----------



## audimad

SAVTT240 said:


> Anyone know if there's a shell garage nearby as my local has no v-power [smiley=bigcry.gif] till monday !!


 Remember, only have half a tank or less, less weight on the strip. :wink:


----------



## Hark

Let Charlie use it first. If his engine survives then we know it's safe. :wink:

Just emptied the crap outta the car. Filled one of those big plastic boxes (like 2ft by 1) and also a bag of rubbish.


----------



## robokn

Sorry people cant make it pulled all the tiles off the bathroom only to find all the plaster board
was rotton so got to replace it before Monday when the tiler comes, Charlie apologies matey


----------



## SAVTT240

Hark said:


> Let Charlie use it first. If his engine survives then we know it's safe. :wink:
> 
> Just emptied the crap outta the car. Filled one of those big plastic boxes (like 2ft by 1) and also a bag of rubbish.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Excellent idea matt :wink: :wink:

MIght even buy him a gallon or 2 !!

Sav..


----------



## TT51

Sounds like I could be on for the 'most crap in the boot' award :lol:


----------



## Charlie

robokn said:


> Sorry people cant make it pulled all the tiles off the bathroom only to find all the plaster board
> was rotton so got to replace it before Monday when the tiler comes, Charlie apologies matey


Sorry to hear that buddy, sure to catch you at another few meets during the year though ;-) - good luck with the bathroom.

We do have another late addition to the SP Posse - welcome to Tesiboo aka Dave who will be joining the Corley meet point.

I have filled my boot with stuff ;-) water, crisps, table, biscuits a few other bits - think I am going the wrong way with this ;-)

Sav - kiss my exhaust biiiatch and feel free to buy me a couple of gallons 

Matt - so you want me to dry out the track for you (fingers crossed not necessary) and try out the race fuel - would you like me to drive your car for you too :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21

TT51 said:


> Sounds like I could be on for the 'most crap in the boot' award :lol:


No chance mate , got you beat hands down on that one.


----------



## VSPURS

G12MO X said:


> Slight change of plan , getting a loft from Mark up to SantaPod and collecting my car Sunday afternoon, so is there anybody who maybe going peterbought way after santapod ? Could do with a lift to Jabba ! A go in a 460hp Tt in it !


That's a shame mate! Looking forward to seeing the beast in action!


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like I could be on for the 'most crap in the boot' award :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No chance mate , got you beat hands down on that one.
Click to expand...

Ha ha I can imagine :lol:

Thing is though all mine is genuine crap, well crap for the car mainly but now got seats and welly boots as the boys are coming, only 2 of them now - all 3 were coming until today 

The oldest has blown out as he is playing rugby tomorrow - it really would have been a squeeze if he had come :lol:

Anyways, see you in the morning at the tunnel mate we should be there by 6.40, maybe a little before


----------



## carlos118

sorry ppl but i wont be able to make it 2mo. didnt get my thermostat or boost leak sorted and therefore need 2 do it 2mo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS

Is anyone planning on shedding any weight before tomorrow and if so what??


----------



## denTTed

VSPURS said:


> Is anyone planning on shedding any weight before tomorrow and if so what??


I was going to have a shit before i left


----------



## markypoo

I've decided to drive up in the morning and as the Mrs isnt coming can set off early  anyone checked the weather lately ??


----------



## VSPURS

denTTed said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on shedding any weight before tomorrow and if so what??
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have a shit before i left
Click to expand...

Lol! :lol:

I expected someone to offer that suggestion!

:roll:


----------



## denTTed

VSPURS said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on shedding any weight before tomorrow and if so what??
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have a shit before i left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! :lol:
> 
> I expected someone to offer that suggestion!
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

However sadly I won't be there as I am going to Disneyland, I did try to rearrange it but it seemed I was up against it and no amount of sweets was going to change the kids mind even though they enjoy the meets or or at least Lil's enjoys and jack terrorises.

Shame as I wanted to see how the MK2 V6 s-tronic standard would do against a mapped 225 mk1, just a curiosity that needed to be de-mystified.

Deffo up for the next one though.


----------



## TT51

denTTed said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on shedding any weight before tomorrow and if so what??
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have a shit before i left
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you going John?


----------



## Redscouse

Ok

So im meeting @ Corley services for 9am. Due to be meeting Matt (Hark), Steve (VSPURS), Steve (stevecollier) and Dave (Tesiboo)

Anybody else?

Paul


----------



## denTTed

TT51 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on shedding any weight before tomorrow and if so what??
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have a shit before i left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Are you going John?
Click to expand...

 No mate, Disneyland, mind you I'm not doing its a fecking small world, I refuse let the kids and wife go on it on their own.


----------



## Charlie

Sorry to hear you aren't going to make it Carl - Steve and I are hoping to do another one for the summer.

Mark - stop worrying about the weather mate, it's England and it's January ;-) - All looking good at the moment though, same as today and we had 0 rain today 

Steve- Iwas going to shave my ridiculous beard off but if Jenson can win the F1 championship then I can't be arsed ;-) I have actually added weight as i have a boot full - if I get addicted (never done it before) then I may bother to take the spare wheel out - but that is about it ;-)

Can't wait now ;-)

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Sorry ot hear you aren't going to make it Carl - Steve and I are hoping to do another one for the summer.
> 
> Mark - stop worrying about the weather mate, it's England and it's January ;-) - All looking good at the moment though, same as today and we had 0 rain today
> 
> Steve- Iwas going to shave my ridiculous beard off but if Jenson can win the F1 championship then I can't be arsed ;-) I have actually added weight as i have a boot full - if I get addicted (never done it before) then I may bother to take the spare wheel out - but that is about it ;-)
> 
> Can't wait now ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Im all set but my sat nav has kicked the bucket but am borrowing one, ive got the beard going on as well just to use it as an excuse if i loose. Ive got the gazebo but no chairs. julie is joining us so i will be on best behaviour.
All looking good, lets be havin ya you bbbbiiiiiaaaaaatttttcccchhhhhhh.....  
Steve


----------



## UKRPG

Stuffs in the boot for people, intakes are finally black (yes Charlie I've only just got round to it!)

See you Kent boys at 7.30


----------



## trevp84

My pride n joy as been thoroughly cleaned inside n out today, even fitted my new no. plates especially, shes fuelled up n ready for the mornin c u guys tommorow, LETS GET IT ON!! woop woop!

Now off to bed ready for the early mornin get up!!!

Phil!
:lol:


----------



## conlechi

I gave the TT a quick once over today in prep for tomorrow 

then tonight 
WTF .......Alarm just started going off :? :? :?

check everything obvious and nothing , i have just been outside and pulled the plug on the siren to avoid draining my little battery :roll:

could be the siren on its way out :?

should be ok 

See you all tomorrow

Mark


----------



## Hark

Just had rockband, guitar hero and various games for the wii for my birthday. 
Think it's gonna be a late night. lol

You'd never guess I was 28. lol :lol:


----------



## ian222

Gonna be leaving in 10 mins, see you lot there in about 4 hours.


----------



## ttrev21

Leaving in 5 mins , see you all down there.......get up you lazy gits :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

WTF this is early  Just made the first of no doubt many cups of tea and waiting for my turn in the shower.

Got a mate coming to pick up 4 chairs and we will tootle off about 7.45 

See you there guys 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> WTF this is early  Just made the first of no doubt many cups of tea and waiting for my turn in the shower.
> 
> Got a mate coming to pick up 4 chairs and we will tootle off about 7.45
> 
> See you there guys
> 
> Charlie


Morning all.

Well at least its dry, which is a good sign for a fab day 

See you all there.....
SAV..


----------



## UKRPG

Sitting in the services waiting for the other Kent guys - probably the first morning this year where reasonably dry roads and dry weather means the car looks almost the same as when I left e.g. still shiney!!

see you all in an hour


----------



## trevp84

Apologies people, had a nightmare mornin called in petrol station to check tyre pressure this mornin,(after thort) n found my rear tyre wasnt holdin pressure, sadly theres a screw in the bugger which has destroyed my plans totally. Tried gettin a mate outta bed to open his garage as a favour but apparantley him rolling in at three in the mornin and nursin a terrible hangover justifies him a sunday off, worth a try!

Was really lookin forward to this as well, ope ya all avin fun, n opefully meet up with y'all another time!
Now i'm off the pub to drown my sorrows! lookin forward to c'in all the results/pics etc

Phil!
   [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## UKRPG

Dont loose any sleep, were here, driving is great, loads of TT's but its absolutely bl**dy freezing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VSPURS

Had a great day!

Charlie/Steve thanks for organising a fantastic event!


----------



## SAVTT240

Whata great day, awesome and fun   BIG thx to Charlie, NIcky, Steve & Trev for the supplies 

Excellent turnout, Must be one of the best meets so far and am sure others will agree. What a great start for our new local rep "charlie". Well presented, organised & catered (chocs, crisps, drinks etc).

A big thanks also for my 2 x 50p's charlie :wink: :wink: now in my kids piggy banks :lol:

Photo's to follow soon.
SAV..


----------



## VSPURS

SAVTT240 said:


> Whata great day, awesome and fun   BIG thx to Charlie, NIcky, Steve & Trev for the supplies
> 
> Excellent turnout, Must be one of the best meets so far and am sure others will agree. What a great start for our new local rep "charlie". Well presented, organised & catered (chocs, crisps, drinks etc).
> 
> A big thanks also for my 2 x 50p's charlie :wink: :wink: now in my kids piggy banks :lol:
> 
> Photo's to follow soon.
> SAV..


Pictures Pictures Pictures!!!

Post em now!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

pics pics pics..... How did the V6s do?


----------



## VSPURS

This is all I have right now!


----------



## caney

vspurs-well done on your 12.2 and apologies for using the f word in front of your son


----------



## ELLIOTT

Did you beat the truck?


----------



## VSPURS

caney said:


> vspurs-well done on your 12.2 and apologies for using the f word in front of your son


Oblivious mate, he didnt even notice! Thanks mate, it was my first go and loved every second of it! Want to do it again now! It was really slippery off the line though, so think we all could have done better times! Maybe Inters huh?


----------



## VSPURS

ELLIOTT said:


> Did you beat the truck?


Yeah! He had the biggest burn out on the line and the noise was immense! He got off the line quicker than me too! I managed to get to t he line 6 tenths ahead of him!


----------



## bobski

Vspurs,

That looks great fun and you TT looks the beans on the Strip. 

Take it you dont go for the Pinks before hand..? :lol:

Great time 12.2 i bet you are pleased with that.?

Need some more pics


----------



## lego man

Nice time Steve!!

I told you that flux capacitor would do the job!!

Not only did your time machine changed your time but is seems like it changed others to !!

Is this classed has cheating ??

Lego


----------



## VSPURS

bobski said:


> Vspurs,
> 
> That looks great fun and you TT looks the beans on the Strip.
> 
> Take it you dont go for the Pinks before hand..? :lol:
> 
> Great time 12.2 i bet you are pleased with that.?
> 
> Need some more pics


The track seemed really slippy off the line! I couldn't get any traction on a lot of my runs, but yeah, well pleased with 12.2, thanks!


----------



## DAVECOV

Group picky here peeps


----------



## markypoo

I've just got in and was checking to see if pics were up as knew you guys live closer, GREAT day Charlie/Steve/Trev (hope I got the names right :lol: ) was great meeting everyone


----------



## VSPURS

lego man said:


> Nice time Steve!!
> 
> I told you that flux capacitor would do the job!!
> 
> Not only did your time machine changed your time but is seems like it changed others to !!
> 
> Is this classed has cheating ??
> 
> Lego


Thanks mate!

I cant wait to have Sam, Steve, you and I together at GTI as that will be good to see! Loved the whole experience! Buzzing!


----------



## DAVECOV

Big Thanks to Charlie & Steve Just a great day!
Such a adrenaline buzz waiting for Xmas tree lights to change. 

I guess the cold helped us turbo boyz 8)


----------



## Redscouse

Thanks very much to Charlie and Steve for organising such a brilliant day out..... fun had by all 

Was my first trip to Santa Pod and i really enjoyed it, even though i was only watching.

Hope to see you all soon, it was very nice of Charlie and Steve to bring some prizes and food and drink also, very very kind of you both   

Paul

PS - I did have Steves 12.2 time on video, but i seemed to have misplaced it! :roll:


----------



## ian222

Thanks Charlie and Steve had a really good time, glad i gave the 1/4 mile a go even though i wasnt that pleased with the times.

Incidently what was Daz's best time? You were in the 15's when i last chatted with ya.


----------



## les

Sounds like all you guys had a great time.  
Now come on don't be shy put up a list of names with best times etc along side called for


----------



## sixdoublesix

Cheers Charlie & Steve for a great day, think if we head again I will chuck it down the strip..

Sav... when you want to sell your QS put me first in the queue of people you call !!


----------



## SAVTT240

VSPURS said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whata great day, awesome and fun   BIG thx to Charlie, NIcky, Steve & Trev for the supplies
> 
> Excellent turnout, Must be one of the best meets so far and am sure others will agree. What a great start for our new local rep "charlie". Well presented, organised & catered (chocs, crisps, drinks etc).
> 
> A big thanks also for my 2 x 50p's charlie :wink: :wink: now in my kids piggy banks :lol:
> 
> Photo's to follow soon.
> SAV..
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures Pictures Pictures!!!
> 
> Post em now!!
Click to expand...

HERE'S A TASTER STEVE !!


----------



## Charlie

A massive thank you to everyone who made the effort to get out of their beds on a cold wintry Sunday morning (some as early as 5am) and support the event  

I really enjoyed myself and we were so lucky with the weather, it just started raining as we were all leaving so it couldn't have worked out better - bloody cold though 

I have to say a big thanks to Steve for all of his help and support making it a day that everyone seemed to enjoy and also to Trev for bringing a car full of catering equipment :lol: gazeebo, tea, coffee, gas stoves - I bet the poor cafe had a crap day because of us ;-)

I unfortunately have mullered my clutch [smiley=bigcry.gif] that 3rd run did it - but I guess it myust have been on the way out anyway for it to go after only 3 runs.

Steve and I will be writing an article to submit to Absolutte and I think some of the quotes and excuses we got will have to feature ;-) I didn't take any pics on our camera as we took them all on Sav's.

Once again thank you to everyone who came and made it the great day that it was, without you it would have been crap 

The winners of the various categories are as follows:

AAA - Steve (VSPURS)
AA - Steve Collier
A - Tesiboo - Dave
Best Time - (which we allotted to the person who ran the time closest to their prediction) - Little old me  with 14.83secs against a prediction of 14.8secs

Car of the Day - Steve (VSPURS)
Best Wheels - Daz
Best Interior - Charlie (country boy)
Best Paint - Charlie (country boy)

I look forward to seeing all the pics  cheers guys

Charlie


----------



## E

Another big thanks to the orgainsers, and the caterers the hot drinks were appreciated 

Hopefully another meet at the pod will be a bit warmer, my seats had a hard job trying to warm me up on the way home.

E


----------



## SAVTT240

Another Couple off taster's;

View attachment 1



THANKS NICKY FOR PICS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAVECOV

One 4 my scrap book


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> Another Couple off taster's;
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> THANKS NICKY FOR PICS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll: :lol: GIT I notice you didn't post the one of our 2nd run where I was in front ;-)

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Looks like it was a great meet guys. Good ol' Charlie seems to have the talent for pulling off a good 'un... :roll: :lol:

Sorry I wasn't there but when I woke up it was cold and damp and I just thought 'sexual intercourse' and made my choices... 

Let's see some pics. Did anyone shoot video?

Cheers

rich


----------



## Redscouse

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks like it was a great meet guys. Good ol' Charlie seems to have the talent for pulling off a good 'un... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Sorry I wasn't there but when I woke up it was cold and damp and I just thought 'sexual intercourse' and made my choices...
> 
> Let's see some pics. Did anyone shoot video?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Hi Rich

Shame you couldnt make it mate

I filmed alot of the TT Runs, just uploaded Steves 12.2 Run which was the best TT run of the day, and i will post it in a few mins hopefully, and then ill make a video with other peoples runs tomorrow more than likely now 

Paul


----------



## Redscouse

Here you go Steve........ savour the memory!  






Paul


----------



## Charlie

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks like it was a great meet guys. Good ol' Charlie seems to have the talent for pulling off a good 'un... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Sorry I wasn't there but when I woke up it was cold and damp and I just thought 'sexual intercourse' and made my choices...
> 
> Let's see some pics. Did anyone shoot video?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Sorry you didn't make it buddy - but I understand your choice ;-) Trev was getting busy with the video camera so hopefully we can expect him to pop something up - although he has probably only got home recently. Paul also got some footage so we should have something good for the non attenders to get a flavour from 

Don't forget Steve as he was just as involved in the organising - although as I did have to hand over £1 so bugger him ;-) and Sav also was the proud recipient of 2 shiny 50p pieces 

EDIT - Awesome vid Paul, nice work, it would have sucked to get beaten by a big orange truck 

Charlie


----------



## les

Redscouse said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was a great meet guys. Good ol' Charlie seems to have the talent for pulling off a good 'un... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Sorry I wasn't there but when I woke up it was cold and damp and I just thought 'sexual intercourse' and made my choices...
> 
> Let's see some pics. Did anyone shoot video?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich
> 
> Shame you couldnt make it mate
> 
> I filmed alot of the TT Runs, just uploaded Steves 12.2 Run which was the best TT run of the day, and i will post it in a few mins hopefully, and then ill make a video with other peoples runs tomorrow more than likely now
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

 Hey Paul, best say AKA Steve VSpurs, you don't want people thinking it was the OTHER Steve C now do you :wink:


----------



## bobski

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks like it was a great meet guys. Good ol' Charlie seems to have the talent for pulling off a good 'un... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Sorry I wasn't there but when I woke up it was cold and damp and I just thought 'sexual intercourse' and made my choices...
> 
> Let's see some pics. Did anyone shoot video?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


 What did the wife say when you got home...? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

All credit to Steve for running it. I'd be as nervous as shit unless my bank account was full of 50 pence pieces... :lol:

Nice clip Paul and thanks for sharing... :wink:

Cheers

Rich 

Bobski, you're a bad boy... :lol:


----------



## country boy

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks like it was a great meet guys. Good ol' Charlie seems to have the talent for pulling off a good 'un... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Sorry I wasn't there but when I woke up it was cold and damp and I just thought 'sexual intercourse' and made my choices...
> 
> Let's see some pics. Did anyone shoot video?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


So you rubbed one out!! :?


----------



## UKRPG

Great day and good to meet some more members - Well done Charlie and Steve!!

and I even made Amy's party as well so even Mrs G's happy

so win/win there


----------



## SAVTT240

sixdoublesix said:


> Cheers Charlie & Steve for a great day, think if we head again I will chuck it down the strip..
> 
> Sav... when you want to sell your QS put me first in the queue of people you call !!


HI AGAIN,

Nice to meet you & your girlfriend ?

Wont be selling for a long time, sorry. Have a few plans for her :wink: :wink:

Maybe next time i'll pursuade you to have a go down the strip as well.

SAV..


----------



## SAVTT240

Charlie said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Couple off taster's;
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> THANKS NICKY FOR PICS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: :lol: GIT I notice you didn't post the one of our 2nd run where I was in front ;-)
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Would have done as you know its not serious & was g8 fun, but only photo off second run was us on start line? there was a bit off video (seconds) but not very good, wonder if camera went into video mode???

Some other good pics & a day to remember. 

SAV..


----------



## TT51

Great day guys big thanks to Charlie & Steve for making it happen. Also Trev for the hospitality - superb mate.

Well done all you who took to the strip it made for a really good day even just as a spectator. My boys thoroughly enjoyed every minute as well.

Roll on the summer and warmer days though 

Neil


----------



## ELLIOTT

Did any V6s beat mapped 225s?


----------



## MrHooky

Can I ask what the hell was done to that Orange pick-up to make it so fast!?

If Steve's time was the fastest TT there does it mean that Yank mobile would have beaten all the other TTs...!?


----------



## Hark

Only Steve's. Did anyone run a standard v6?

He did a 14.1. Closest I think were tesiboo 14.223 and mine 14.272

He def deserves it. I reckon the launch control and dsg help, but also the large wodge of cash he spent recently.

Could everyone post up their best time maybe? Maybe pm and then drop them all on to one page for a bit of discussion? 
I wouldn't mind collating if I have some time. Something like.

User name
Car
Mods
Best Time


----------



## VSPURS

MrHooky said:


> Can I ask what the hell was done to that Orange pick-up to make it so fast!?
> 
> If Steve's time was the fastest TT there does it mean that Yank mobile would have beaten all the other TTs...!?


Have you listened to the video!

It is one huge engine under the hood! You should have seen the burn out too!


----------



## Hark

VSPURS said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what the hell was done to that Orange pick-up to make it so fast!?
> 
> If Steve's time was the fastest TT there does it mean that Yank mobile would have beaten all the other TTs...!?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you listened to the video!
> 
> It is one huge engine under the hood! You should have seen the burn out too!
Click to expand...

And full slicks. Really wide rear tyres.


----------



## Hark

Sav and Daz did either of you get any pics or videos of the rear of my car from our runs?

Spoiler? Exhaust? Dust?

Anything will do?

I have videos of them both, but need to upload. 
Mine are all through the rear screen so a bit dark. :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Hark said:


> Sav and Daz did either of you get any pics or videos of the rear of my car from our runs?
> 
> Spoiler? Exhaust? Dust?
> 
> Anything will do?
> 
> I have videos of them both, but need to upload.
> Mine are all through the rear screen so a bit dark. :wink:


Daz saw quite a bit of the rear of your car if I remember rightly! Lol! :lol:


----------



## Hark

VSPURS said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sav and Daz did either of you get any pics or videos of the rear of my car from our runs?
> 
> Spoiler? Exhaust? Dust?
> 
> Anything will do?
> 
> I have videos of them both, but need to upload.
> Mine are all through the rear screen so a bit dark. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Daz saw quite a bit of the rear of your car if I remember rightly! Lol! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yer

My video isn't much good, the zoom isn't good enough. :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240

Here you go !!

Click on link http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29 ... od%202010/

Lots of pics..... 

Charlie will post u a disc on tuesday morning with all in original format.

Cheers.
SAV...


----------



## TT51

Hark said:


> Sav and Daz did either of you get any pics or videos of the rear of my car from our runs?
> 
> Spoiler? Exhaust? Dust?
> 
> Anything will do?
> 
> I have videos of them both, but need to upload.
> Mine are all through the rear screen so a bit dark. :wink:


I have vid of you and Daz going up the strip but taken on my phone so not the best qaulity. Can email to you if you like as not sure how to put it on here


----------



## MrHooky

VSPURS said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what the hell was done to that Orange pick-up to make it so fast!?
> 
> If Steve's time was the fastest TT there does it mean that Yank mobile would have beaten all the other TTs...!?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you listened to the video!
> 
> It is one huge engine under the hood! You should have seen the burn out too!
Click to expand...

I know - sounds pretty impressive. Usual American formula of monster engine, ugly car. Would be useless on track but got to admit it looks pretty rapid off the line!


----------



## markypoo

Great pics Sav :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

SAVTT240 said:


> Here you go !!
> 
> Click on link http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29 ... od%202010/
> 
> Lots of pics.....
> 
> Charlie will post u a disc on tuesday morning with all in original format.
> 
> Cheers.
> SAV...


Some great pics as ever Sav!


----------



## DAVECOV

Hark Dustin Daz 8)


----------



## Charlie

Nice pics Sav 

Sexy bastard or what :-* 









Both organisers winning trophies - who said FIX :roll: :lol: 









Yeay I won this one 









Charlie


----------



## lego man

Hi Guys,

Again, sounds like you all had a great day. Sorry I didnt make it, my young boy wasnt to well.

Steve, Harks video sound great !! love it !

Wish I could of been there. Next time I should have the red lego car running...

Anymore videos people ?

LEGO


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> Nice pics Sav
> 
> Sexy bastard or what :-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Cracking pictures and vids guys... looked like a fantastic day


----------



## DAVECOV

Hark said:


> Only Steve's. Did anyone run a standard v6?
> 
> He did a 14.1. Closest I think were tesiboo 14.223 and mine 14.272
> 
> He def deserves it. I reckon the launch control and dsg help, but also the large wodge of cash he spent recently.
> 
> Could everyone post up their best time maybe? Maybe pm and then drop them all on to one page for a bit of discussion?
> I wouldn't mind collating if I have some time. Something like.
> 
> User name
> Car
> Mods
> Best Time


Stage 3 vs stage 2 you were close matt..very ....but we both done Sav in the Light weight QSsport


----------



## SAVTT240

Cheers guys, but cant take all the credit has Charlie's girlfriend Nicky had my camera for quite a while , while i was playing on the strip....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240

Tesiboo said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Steve's. Did anyone run a standard v6?
> 
> He did a 14.1. Closest I think were tesiboo 14.223 and mine 14.272
> 
> He def deserves it. I reckon the launch control and dsg help, but also the large wodge of cash he spent recently.
> 
> Could everyone post up their best time maybe? Maybe pm and then drop them all on to one page for a bit of discussion?
> I wouldn't mind collating if I have some time. Something like.
> 
> User name
> Car
> Mods
> Best Time
> 
> 
> 
> Stage 3 vs stage 2 you were close matt..very ....but we both done Sav in the Light weight QSsport
Click to expand...

Till next time colin, but i'm sure your running over 260bhp !!!!
And i dont have stage 2, 3'' downpipe or sports cats either !!!!

And i was only 0.2 sec behind, so im quite happy with that....


----------



## Hark

Who's Colin? lol

Am I right in thinking the only difference on mine was is the Fmic Dave?

I reckon another couple of goes, or a bit more brute force on the clutch and I might have done it. I chickened out though. lol

It's quite addictive though isn't t.


----------



## SAVTT240

Hark said:


> Who's Colin? lol
> 
> Am I right in thinking the only difference on mine was is the Fmic Dave?
> 
> I reckon another couple of goes, or a bit more brute force on the clutch and I might have done it. I chickened out though. lol
> 
> It's quite addictive though isn't t.


Colin is tesiboo........

Yep very addictive.........

SAV..


----------



## DAVECOV

Hark said:


> Who's Colin? lol
> 
> Am I right in thinking the only difference on mine was is the Fmic Dave?
> 
> I reckon another couple of goes, or a bit more brute force on the clutch and I might have done it. I chickened out though. lol
> 
> It's quite addictive though isn't t.


Ok Matt on the day i just edged it......we were the best of the 1.8 T non big Turbo

So Glad we Both done the best QTS ....Sav :mrgreen:


----------



## conlechi

Well worth the early start and drive up from Wales despite forgetting my driving licence  so missed out on the strip 

will be better prepared next time ......i promise 

Well done to Charlie and everyone who helped organise it

looking forward to the next one 

Mark


----------



## JNmercury00

sounds like a good day!

i was at my girlfriends aunt and uncle's house last weekend, turns out they live 10 mins from santa pod, shame it wern't this weekend.

it would be good to see a list of people's best times and their mods etc.


----------



## caney

some great photos here guys  http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v76/a ... =slideshow


----------



## DAVECOV

ELLIOTT said:


> Did any V6s beat mapped 225s?


Steve did me by a tenth...dsg I guess :?


----------



## bobski

rustyintegrale said:


> Bobski, you're a bad boy... :lol:


  ... :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Great day and well worth it. Bit of banter, good track action [ ear pluds rqd for the bikes ] Vspurs and Caney provided the top of the pops. Thought i would run a 15 but made up with a 14.1. Gave Redscouse a few runs down the strip as his arse is smaller than his clutch.
GF came for the first time but thats nothing new and can still see the hand prints on the leather...  
Sorry about the clutch Charlie but didnt have a spare one in my boot.. :? 
Sav, very nice and you took me on a good start, well done, next time your ass is grass... :twisted: 
VSPURS well done and good on ya for repeatedly kickin ass.
HARK, next time you are mine bitch.
Thanks to all who came, to the rest... you missed out on a great bit of fun 
LES, to not even run is an experience and i passengered peeps to let them get involved.
Maybe next time more will want to come. I wasnt the fastest on the day but thats not whats its about but it does add to the fun and banter. I did come 3rd overall though, behind VSPURS and CANEY, not bad for a crap V6er with a DSG thats about to croak it cos they all do, apparently. Cant master the launch quickly though which let me down twice so just throw it in sport and hold on. 14.1 was in launch though on that odd time i got it right and alone....   
Once again thanks to all who decided to get involved, cold=yes but worth the enjoyment.
Steve


----------



## Redscouse

Another Video ive made

If you have a Youtube account, please subscribe or add me as a friend  TY


----------



## ttrev21

Well done to Charlie and Steve for a great meeting . ( sorry for late post just woken up from the couch ) 

My first time to Santa Pod and it was good fun to watch all the guys having a great time . some amazing times and performances .

Well worth the early start will definately go again ,nice to meet a few new faces.

Once again a massive thank you to Charlie and Steve for all their hard work in making this a fantastic day out for everybody .  

Cheers

Trev


----------



## swfblade

COCK! I for some reason had the wrong date in mind and didn't wake up yesterday till gone 12pm... 

Dag nammit, I was looking forward to this [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Its official: I am indeed a cock.


----------



## Charlie

swfblade said:


> COCK! I for some reason had the wrong date in mind and didn't wake up yesterday till gone 12pm...
> 
> Dag nammit, I was looking forward to this [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Its official: I am indeed a cock.


 :lol: James - I must indeed confirm that you are a cockend :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry that you missed it buddy, we had a great day - except for my fried clutch and I think Steve (caney) was worried he had a similar issue with his. Just been out to get a price and it looks like around £850 to include the dual mass flywheel, clutch kit, master and slave. The labour price equates to about half that but I know he is going to reduce that, it's just that there were other "normal paying" customers present so I have to call him on his mobile later for a Charlie price ;-)

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> Sorry I wasn't there but when I woke up it was cold and damp and I just thought 'sexual intercourse'


Yeah mate , but what was the weather like outside ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51

Charlie I have a couple of short vids that one of the boys took using my phone on the cruise from Fox Milne to the pod. They are from the final couple of miles through that small village and then entering SP paying and parking up.

Not the best video but still not that bad, can see 6 or 7 cars all in front of me, nothing amazing but some may like to see their car. You get a glimpse of everyone at some points.

The only thing is each clip is 10mb and I don't know how I can send them??


----------



## BaldyMan

Charlie and Steve: great event and thanks for organising it. Despite the cold it was well worth getting up at stupid o'clock to be there.

Trev: cheers for the coffee - much needed

Sav: next time you want to take a photo up my nose let me know in advance and I'll comb my nostril hair :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx13 ... cing04.flv

Had a great day and the GF did this on her phone, i think this is my best run of 14.1.
Steve


----------



## Redscouse

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Loving the update to your sig Steve :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

SAVTT240 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Charlie & Steve for a great day, think if we head again I will chuck it down the strip..
> 
> Sav... when you want to sell your QS put me first in the queue of people you call !!
> 
> 
> 
> HI AGAIN,
> 
> Nice to meet you & your girlfriend ?
> 
> Wont be selling for a long time, sorry. Have a few plans for her :wink: :wink:
> 
> Maybe next time i'll pursuade you to have a go down the strip as well.
> 
> SAV..
Click to expand...

Likewise.. was nice to put some names to faces... and after seeing some other TT's up close I got some good ideas of what mods I will be making soon.. either that or im gonna start hunting down a QS!

Defo wish I had a go on the strip now after seeing how much fun it looked! although im waiting out for Trax @ Silverstone which should be good fun!

Charlie cheers for that number, I got the TT booked in for Wednesday, should finally solve it !


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Charlie I have a couple of short vids that one of the boys took using my phone on the cruise from Fox Milne to the pod. They are from the final couple of miles through that small village and then entering SP paying and parking up.
> 
> Not the best video but still not that bad, can see 6 or 7 cars all in front of me, nothing amazing but some may like to see their car. You get a glimpse of everyone at some points.
> 
> The only thing is each clip is 10mb and I don't know how I can send them??


Buggered if I know Neil , technology is not my forte - nor is drag strip racing either by the looks of things :lol: I am sure someone will know - can you download it from the phone onto your computer and then upload it to Youtube or Photobucket?



sixdoublesix said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie cheers for that number, I got the TT booked in for Wednesday, should finally solve it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Pleasure Simon  - I mentioned you when I went in this morning so hopefully he will do me a good cash price on the old clutcheroo  If you like the QS look then I have a set of the grilles available (rad and lower central) like on my own car - obviously as you could collect the price would reflect that - pm me if you like and we can discuss 

Charlie


----------



## caney

had a great days albeit very frustrated with my cars performance at the moment!i think the clutch is failing now and it felt stuck on a couple of times.very very slippery on the launch as you can see from the vids posted,my best 60ft was 2.2secs whereas i normally average 1.8sec 60fts!we need to get a pitch booked for the GTI Festival in March perhaps?


----------



## TT51

Short vids cruising from Fox Milne to SP


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Short vids cruising from Fox Milne to SP


Ah I remember it like it were yesterday :roll: 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Hi all thanks for a grate day and a big thanks to Charlie and Steve for sorting it all out for us.Well done to Steve with that 12.2 and Steve C's 14.1 if only there was more grip.Real peed off with my best off 15.5 and missing 2nd :lol: I had a go in Wes's TT 225 with a moteck from vagteck remap and Wak box it is a lot quicker than my stage 3 custom map :? 
Wes's= :lol: :lol: He drove mine and says it just has little to no boost ME= :?  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So today i start checking with a boost leak tester and with in minutes i find one big one in my Forge FMIC hose  .And another in the big hose under the manifold.I will start a new thread with pic's for us APX lot.
I know what your thinking and to be honest i would be to but i am not a happy bunny and is not BS.

DAZ 

PS I had a fab day thanks guys. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UKRPG

Loving the films of my car Neil!!


----------



## DAVECOV

Just Noticed the Santapod official photo's from Sunday are up on the web site for viewing now 

http://www.blackettphotography.com/ligh ... =1430-1445


----------



## Hark

Ok quality isn't great, but hope you like it.


----------



## DAZTTC

NOOOOOOOOO you shazbat thats the one were i missed 2nd :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all thanks for a grate day and a big thanks to Charlie and Steve for sorting it all out for us.Well done to Steve with that 12.2 and Steve C's 14.1 if only there was more grip.Real peed off with my best off 15.5 and missing 2nd :lol: I had a go in Wes's TT 225 with a moteck from vagteck remap and Wak box it is a lot quicker than my stage 3 custom map :?
> Wes's= :lol: :lol: He drove mine and says it just has little to no boost ME= :?  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> So today i start checking with a boost leak tester and with in minutes i find one big one in my Forge FMIC hose  .And another in the big hose under the manifold.I will start a new thread with pic's for us APX lot.
> I know what your thinking and to be honest i would be to but i am not a happy bunny and is not BS.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> PS I had a fab day thanks guys. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


if only you would have come out with that one on the day and you would have got anther duster...  
good to have you along and a pity we didnt go up against each other... [smiley=bigcry.gif] hate to see a grown man cry.
Steve


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> NOOOOOOOOO you shazbat thats the one were i missed 2nd :lol: :lol:
> 
> DAZ


Out classed. lol

I've spent a good hour, messing about with little clips to put that together. Got a couple of Savs run that I'll put up as well and one with the Wes. I'll prob do those tomorrow now.


----------



## DAZTTC

lol Nice one mate.

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Ok quality isn't great, but hope you like it.


Nice one, Speilberg move over.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> NOOOOOOOOO you shazbat thats the one were i missed 2nd :lol: :lol:
> 
> DAZ


Shazbat - Oh I love that, that is sooo my new word :lol: :lol:

If someone has a vid of me smoking Sav  on my second run then please please please post it up as it was one of my highlights and I have only seen the one where he smoked me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## TT51

I have some 

Just putting them on youtube.

Anyone know how you put the youtube vid on here rather than just the link??


----------



## Redscouse

TT51 said:


> I have some
> 
> Just putting them on youtube.
> 
> Anyone know how you put the youtube vid on here rather than just the link??


Yup, for example heres my video link... 




Take the last section of that, which is the coded part after the =, so this... 2DfiDkHMrQY

And surround the code with youtube tags like so.... [youtube]***[/youtube]

Do a preview before posting to make sure 

Paul


----------



## TT51

Cheers will give it a go now 

Neil


----------



## TT51

Hey.....Like this 






:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Haha :lol:

I think Charlie wanted the video of him WINNING. Dont think anyone filmed that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

Redscouse said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> I think Charlie wanted the video of him WINNING. Dont think anyone filmed that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Charlie winning????? :? What was he up against then a standard Trabant :lol: He must have dreamt winning on Sunday night [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## TT51

Redscouse said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> I think Charlie wanted the video of him WINNING. Dont think anyone filmed that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## TT51

A couple more.....


----------



## Charlie

Neil you ruddy shazbat :lol: :lol:

I am doing an article with Steve for AbsoluTTe and Paul has kindly submitted something already, if anyone else wants to say anything that can be used please can you email me with it - [email protected] - I plan to include some of the quotes, well the funnier ones anyway ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse

Charlie said:


> I plan to include some of the quotes, well the funnier ones anyway ;-)
> 
> Charlie


What like.... Shazbat? :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

Redscouse said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to include some of the quotes, well the funnier ones anyway ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> What like.... Shazbat? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You often get that in the Economist and the Times :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO you shazbat thats the one were i missed 2nd :lol: :lol:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Shazbat - Oh I love that, that is sooo my new word :lol: :lol:
> Charlie
Click to expand...

 :lol: Thanks for the micro fiber cloths mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO you shazbat thats the one were i missed 2nd :lol: :lol:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Shazbat - Oh I love that, that is sooo my new word :lol: :lol:
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Thanks for the micro fiber cloths mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ 8)
Click to expand...

My pleasure mate, just a little token compared to the trophies that Steve sorted, but we all use them and I thought that peeps should get something for winning a category ;-)

Shazbat motherfunker :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> I plan to include some of the quotes, well the funnier ones anyway ;-)


Got one for you...



> Ask any racer. Any real racer. It don't matter if you win by an inch or a mile...
> 
> It's the excuses you come up with that make us laugh the most


 :lol:


----------



## Charlie

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to include some of the quotes, well the funnier ones anyway ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Got one for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any racer. Any real racer. It don't matter if you win by an inch or a mile...
> 
> It's the excuses you come up with that make us laugh the most
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL Vin Diesel bastardised somewhat 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240

TT51 said:


> Hey.....Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMG !!!!!  I was miles in front, loving this :lol: :lol: 
Thanku for filming it, awesome.

As for Charlie smoking me, maybe he did as i got a crap start but there's no way he could ever get close to my 1/4 mile time so at the end of the day was happy to accept the £1.00 from charlie for him losing admirably  

Charlie, photos in post this morning m8 :wink:

SAV..


----------



## Charlie

SAVTT240 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!!!!  I was miles in front, loving this :lol: :lol:
> Thanku for filming it, awesome.
> 
> As for Charlie smoking me, maybe he did as i got a crap start but there's no way he could ever get close to my 1/4 mile time so at the end of the day was happy to accept the £1.00 from charlie for him losing admirably
> 
> Charlie, photos in post this morning m8 :wink:
> 
> SAV..
Click to expand...

LOL biiatch, yeah but that run was my first ever run ever and I fluffed the start and ting 

Thanks mate, the article from my perspective is coming along nicely we should have a 4 page spread in AbsoluTTe with any luck 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> LOL biiatch, yeah but that run was my first ever run ever and I fluffed the start and ting
> 
> Charlie


God Charlie you're starting to sound like Vicky Pollard Yeah but :lol:


----------



## Charlie

markypoo said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL biiatch, yeah but that run was my first ever run ever and I fluffed the start and ting
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> God Charlie you're starting to sound like Vicky Pollard Yeah but :lol:
Click to expand...

You startin', am I bovvered and stuff 



UKRPG said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to include some of the quotes, well the funnier ones anyway ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> What like.... Shazbat? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You often get that in the Economist and the Times :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Come on Richard who you tryin' to kid you read The Sun and Beano hidden inside The Economist :lol:

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Maybe should change that to Lauren then :wink:


----------



## Charlie

Just out of curiosity I have just had a flick through all 63 pages of events and was amazed to find that this event has had the 4th most amount of responses ever and the most responses in the shortest time ever.

Thanks to everyone who has participated whether with one post or for some of us a load of drivelling old toss 

I have really enjoyed all the banter and looking back probably as much as I enjoyed the actual day - it was also great to meet a lot of the guys who I have been bantering with over the last 2 months since I started this thread.

Look out for the next event 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse

Charlie said:


> I have really enjoyed all the banter and looking back probably as much as I enjoyed the actual day - it was also great to meet a lot of the guys who I have been bantering with over the last 2 months since I started this thread.
> 
> Charlie


Awwwwwww Kisses and Group Hug??

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]

:lol:


----------



## lego man

:lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG

UKRPG said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to include some of the quotes, well the funnier ones anyway ;-)
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> What like.... Shazbat? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You often get that in the Economist and the Times :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Come on Richard who you tryin' to kid you read The Sun and Beano hidden inside The Economist :lol:

Charlie[/quote]

Your probably right - but neither of them use shazbat either :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

So, chaps are you in agreement that a V6 on a moderate budget with an uprated exhaust, remap and induction relocation kit is faster than a 1.8 .........


----------



## Hark

Steve can we have an honest breakdown off costs for those mods?

I don't mind doing the same?

Will show what gains give to both engines for price spent?


----------



## Hark

Wes






Sav


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Steve can we have an honest breakdown off costs for those mods?
> 
> I don't mind doing the same?
> 
> Will show what gains give to both engines for price spent?


Off course, i think i have posted costs elsewhere in the recent past.
Full Milltek incl manifolds 2K fitted
Induction 300 fitted
Engine remap 350
DSG remap 300
Car battery if that counts 65
Near enough 3K total
Of course i have spent money on other stuff the same as yourself but i dond think they are directly performance related.
Steve


----------



## ian222

stevecollier said:


> So, chaps are you in agreement that a V6 on a moderate budget with an uprated exhaust, remap and induction relocation kit is faster than a 1.8 .........


I dont know mate i mean yours was fast but 3k is a lot, spend that on a 225 and maybe it will be about the same?


----------



## Charlie

I think that £ for £ if you spend the same money on the V6 as the 225 then you will get more out of the 225, however as the budget increases further to the point where you can turbo a V6 then it surely falls back the other way?

Fair play to you Steve you have a quick car and certainly I was not expecting you to be as quick as you were - hats off to you ;-)

Oh and just so you know  I shoved those 2 50p's up my arse before I handed them over :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

ian222 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, chaps are you in agreement that a V6 on a moderate budget with an uprated exhaust, remap and induction relocation kit is faster than a 1.8 .........
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know mate i mean yours was fast but 3k is a lot, spend that on a 225 and maybe it will be about the same?
Click to expand...

For to long 225 people have been preaching that their mods and upgrades set them apart or above the rest but i am attempting to do similar upgrades/improvements to mine in an attempt to show that the 3.2 is a tuneable machine.
Audi in their wisdom have played safe with the V6 with regards outputs, i am freeing up these restrictions but i will only go so far as the limitations of some components will not exceed certain limitations without potentially causing detremental damage. At some point in the future the DSG will be my limitation but their may be options which i have not looked at yet which will allow further improvements to continue but if the costs are to inhibative i will stop there.
I am constantly battling with my thirst for continual improvements but i will not however continue to fund such an expensive hobby to the point where i will be worrying about the longevity of the car.
Softly, softly and armed with knowledge gained from the Golf forums will help me decide on the courses i will take to raise the bar for the V6 in the ever constant battle with the arch nemesis, 225s.
Saying, "one has a 3.2 V6" should meen something and at the moment there is no proof in the TT world so im attempting to redress this.
Steve. A happy V6er 

PS Charlie. 
As a V6er im used to taking s..t of the 1.8ers, but for how long.. :twisted:


----------



## TT51

Fair play Steve your car was quick also sounded good with the ultra slick gear changes :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

TT51 said:


> Fair play Steve your car was quick also sounded good with the ultra slick gear changes :wink:


You pays your money and takes your choice 1.8 or 3.2
Steve


----------



## TT51

stevecollier said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair play Steve your car was quick also sounded good with the ultra slick gear changes :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You pays your money and takes your choice 1.8 or 3.2
> Steve
Click to expand...

You certainly do

But will also say the turbo cars sounded good as well. Well done all


----------



## Hark

stevecollier said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve can we have an honest breakdown off costs for those mods?
> 
> I don't mind doing the same?
> 
> Will show what gains give to both engines for price spent?
> 
> 
> 
> Off course, i think i have posted costs elsewhere in the recent past.
> Full Milltek incl manifolds 2K fitted
> Induction 300 fitted
> Engine remap 350
> DSG remap 300
> Car battery if that counts 65
> Near enough 3K total
> Of course i have spent money on other stuff the same as yourself but i dond think they are directly performance related.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Ok mine:

Full Blue flame: £500 second hand (but new maybe £850?) 
FMIC £500
TIP - £100
Boost hoses front £100
Forge DV £50
Remap £200 APS (But I guess normally £350?) 
Modshack £100

So £1500ish I've spent for my 14.27
I wouldn't want to spent the same again (taking it to £3k) to get it to 14.1.

If people were buying now it might cost £2k not my £1500, but the difference is still huge. 
So...... if you spent £1000 more you can beat the 225 buy 0.1 seconds. 

I also think alot of that is due the sheer brilliance os launch control and dsg, rather than power.

I'd still stick to my argument £ for £ the 225 is more tuneable, in every aspect.

I reckon the 225 will also be better on the track, which I guess should be the next meet. :twisted:


----------



## ian222

I agree with the above, not taking anything away from the v6 here but if you can get a really good start with dsg then that could be 0.5 sec difference


----------



## VSPURS

Just to throw a further spanner in the works, where does my 12.2 come into this?

What value for the 2 secs difference?

You could achieve the engine/turbo conversion on my car for not a huge amount more than £3k so what is 2 seconds worth?


----------



## Redscouse

Stop arguing ovre 1.8's, 225s and 3.2's you lot. If mine had ran on the track, im guessing i would of done it in 11.9 easy!!! 


(minutes)


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve can we have an honest breakdown off costs for those mods?
> 
> I don't mind doing the same?
> 
> Will show what gains give to both engines for price spent?
> 
> 
> 
> Off course, i think i have posted costs elsewhere in the recent past.
> Full Milltek incl manifolds 2K fitted
> Induction 300 fitted
> Engine remap 350
> DSG remap 300
> Car battery if that counts 65
> Near enough 3K total
> Of course i have spent money on other stuff the same as yourself but i dond think they are directly performance related.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok mine:
> 
> Full Blue flame: £500 second hand (but new maybe £850?)
> FMIC £500
> TIP - £100
> Boost hoses front £100
> Forge DV £50
> Remap £200 APS (But I guess normally £350?)
> Modshack £100
> 
> So £1500ish I've spent for my 14.27
> I wouldn't want to spent the same again (taking it to £3k) to get it to 14.1.
> 
> If people were buying now it might cost £2k not my £1500, but the difference is still huge.
> So...... if you spent £1000 more you can beat the 225 buy 0.1 seconds.
> 
> I also think alot of that is due the sheer brilliance os launch control and dsg, rather than power.
> 
> I'd still stick to my argument £ for £ the 225 is more tuneable, in every aspect.
> 
> I reckon the 225 will also be better on the track, which I guess should be the next meet. :twisted:
Click to expand...

To justify my costing, all i can say is that the parts i have used are all brand new and the best i could afford, no deals or reductions were taken or offered, i paid full whack and thats the cost i paid and am prepared to put up with, cos if i need to complain about anthing i have warrantied parts.
Is the full blueflame you quoted a full system from block to exhaust tips as this seems very cheap for a full system or have you got a downpipe back system? if its the later then its not a full system unless thats all blueflame offer.
If time allowed i would have possibly done a bit more to the car but im in no rush so when the timing is right i would like to do some of the 4 next stages i have planned, but time will tell.
I believe i am spending with longevity in mind and if that costs more then so be it.
VSPURS and CANEY dont get the pound for pound treatment cos they have achieved where they want to be, i am on the road and maybe one day at a point where i want to be. One sure thing, i wont be spending their build totals on mine!!!!
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Still on the road to where I want to be!

The car will be off for further mods very soon!

I'm happy with everything so far but can you truly be 100% satisfied? Lol! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> Still on the road to where I want to be!
> 
> The car will be off for further mods very soon!
> 
> I'm happy with everything so far but can you truly be 100% satisfied? Lol! :lol:


But the road you are on is coming to the end, if you want to keep reliability one has to consider how far is too far.
I wouldnt want to be rebuilding engines at all so there my road ends and my improvements are selective.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

Steve C you are very proud of you time and so you should be well done mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif] with better traction the likes of you and the 225's with all the mods bar big turbo should be seeing high 13 sec.
I do have to agree with Matt on the bang for buck thing but its your car and your cash good on ya pal. I don't think Meany V6er's will copy you Steve which is a good thing. :wink: 
It was very close with you and Matt and i know he was looking after his clutch.And IMO using your dsg witchcraft for the launch is cheating big time. :wink: 
I do wish i new about my boost leaks befor hand  just another reson not to have a nuespeed P-Flow i could not hear the air comeing out for the nose of it comeing in. :roll: I do love it though :twisted: 
I think i have had these leaks for some time now dose anyone think that it would have coursed damage else were???

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

Guys I am just in the process of writing the article (my part) and can't remember what was the Best Excuse" - was it "This rabbit ran out in front of me" ? 

I have Quote of the Day but can't remember the best excuse?

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie said:


> Guys I am just in the process of writing the article (my part) and can't remember what was the Best Excuse" - was it "This rabbit ran out in front of me" ?
> 
> I have Quote of the Day but can't remember the best excuse?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie


It was me missing 2nd 

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

Cheers dude 

Charlie


----------



## Hark

stevecollier said:


> To justify my costing, all i can say is that the parts i have used are all brand new and the best i could afford, no deals or reductions were taken or offered, i paid full whack and thats the cost i paid and am prepared to put up with, cos if i need to complain about anthing i have warrantied parts.
> Is the full blueflame you quoted a full system from block to exhaust tips as this seems very cheap for a full system or have you got a downpipe back system? if its the later then its not a full system unless thats all blueflame offer.Steve


I have the full system that blueflame offer. 3" downpipe/sportscats/catback. I presume your on about an uprated manifold like you have, but JBS etc still have nothing manufactured for this to match the k04 turbo.

I did clearly say that I had been lucky getting it all for £1500 and that you could add £500 if you were buying brand new.

Even at that point it's 2/3 of the price of the v6 mods.

These were the best I could get and afford as well, but tbh I'm not sure how this even comes in to it? It's a grand difference, and although I'm very impressed with your time I still think without the dsg that grand would not make the 0.2secs difference on it's own.

I could go and spend £4000 on an IHI turbo (fairly reliable) and then claim the 225 is better. :? I really don't think you can make a comparison unless you compare equal £ spent on mods.

£500 each = remap (225 faster)
£1000 = Exhaust/Remap/etc = 225 still quicker?
£3000 = I guess here you would need to compare your car with someone like Mark who runs hybrid k04. I've been for a drive and it's a fair bit quicker than mine, so I know where my 50p would be.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> so I know where my 50p would be.
> 
> In Charlies arse ??? :lol:
> 
> DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

DAZTTC said:


> Steve C you are very proud of you time and so you should be well done mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif] with better traction the likes of you and the 225's with all the mods bar big turbo should be seeing high 13 sec.
> I do have to agree with Matt on the bang for buck thing but its your car and your cash good on ya pal. I don't think Meany V6er's will copy you Steve which is a good thing. :wink:
> It was very close with you and Matt and i know he was looking after his clutch.And IMO using your dsg witchcraft for the launch is cheating big time. :wink:
> I do wish i new about my boost leaks befor hand  just another reson not to have a nuespeed P-Flow i could not hear the air comeing out for the nose of it comeing in. :roll: I do love it though :twisted:
> I think i have had these leaks for some time now dose anyone think that it would have coursed damage else were???
> 
> DAZ


MM. Dont know about the copying thing but im sure there are one or two keeping an eye on whats going on.
The DSG comes with the car off the production line so im stuck with it, for now. If it benefits the TT then its all good but i wouldnt call it witchcraft.. maybe wizardry though. Traction was an issue for me as all four wheels were spinning in 1st and second which meant the box was chaning up earlier and keeping me at the lower end of the torque band but once in 3rd it stretched its legs. I agree that traction for all is a must but more important for me as im a marked man now waiting to be shot down, also once in launch mode in a lower gear its up to the box to change gear as reaction time by hand is too slow as far as im concerned until it hits third. We all want to look after our clutches and some have more than others, if your dragging properly there should be no half measures as im sure we all heard engines being ringed and its how close you want to get to the edge of madness before you let go of that third pedal, which i have heard about. No one has said, oh didnt that automatic do well as its not the done thing for an auto to be on the strip as its more commonplace to be able to balance the clutch for laying down the power.
As for leaks, this seems to be a commonplace problem for 1.8ers and maybe they should turn the boost down instead of trying to squeeze out more than is feasible without causing probs. I only had two leaks on the day and they were both in the toilet..  
Next time when we go in the..oops...forget that...cant say too much.
If by some chance we manage to do it again i am deffo going to pair up and do more TT runs as i seemed to be alongside other things and its difficult to judge ones ability unless there is a comparable yard stick.
Julie and Bluescouse got a go down the strip in mine and it did affect the times, so i wonder if its worth a little stripping next time.
By the way, if you want to do well at the strip next time change your name to Steve... :lol: :lol: 
VSPURS - Steve
Caney - Steve Cane
SteveCollier -


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> so I know where my 50p would be.
> 
> In Charlies ass ??? :lol:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

 :lol: I nearly spat tea all over my laptop :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Next time I'll be your yard stick Steve. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> To justify my costing, all i can say is that the parts i have used are all brand new and the best i could afford, no deals or reductions were taken or offered, i paid full whack and thats the cost i paid and am prepared to put up with, cos if i need to complain about anthing i have warrantied parts.
> Is the full blueflame you quoted a full system from block to exhaust tips as this seems very cheap for a full system or have you got a downpipe back system? if its the later then its not a full system unless thats all blueflame offer.Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I have the full system that blueflame offer. 3" downpipe/sportscats/catback. I presume your on about an uprated manifold like you have, but JBS etc still have nothing manufactured for this to match the k04 turbo.
> 
> I did clearly say that I had been lucky getting it all for £1500 and that you could add £500 if you were buying brand new.
> 
> Even at that point it's 2/3 of the price of the v6 mods.
> 
> These were the best I could get and afford as well, but tbh I'm not sure how this even comes in to it? It's a grand difference, and although I'm very impressed with your time I still think without the dsg that grand would not make the 0.2secs difference on it's own.
> 
> I could go and spend £4000 on an IHI turbo (fairly reliable) and then claim the 225 is better. :? I really don't think you can make a comparison unless you compare equal £ spent on mods.
> 
> £500 each = remap (225 faster)
> £1000 = Exhaust/Remap/etc = 225 still quicker?
> £3000 = I guess here you would need to compare your car with someone like Mark who runs hybrid k04. I've been for a drive and it's a fair bit quicker than mine, so I know where my 50p would be.
Click to expand...

I actually paid 50% more than you did but my engine is 56.25% bigger so i should have spent more really..  
I am laying groundwork for future mods by getting new and the best i can but for now this is what ive got to date and im happy with that. I had a great day and am looking forward to the next one where you will prove your bigger and better than my lazy, cheating TT.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

DAZTTC said:


> Next time I'll be your yard stick mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ 8)


Would love to. Now thats what i call beauty and the beast....


----------



## Charlie

Matt and Steve chillax guys :lol: , we pays our money and we takes our choices - I sense it getting slightly heated?

I think we will all favour the choice we have made as to do otherwise would not be human nature.

I bought the 225 as I have had supercharged and turbocharged cars before and enjoy the "thrust" and spiky delivery as I find it makes it feel faster. I do envy the noise of the V6 and DSG when working correctly is something I like the idea of, but think for my own car I will always prefer the driver control of a manual.

You both put in very good times considering that traction was an issue and yes DSG may give an advantage but from what Steve said on the day when he got told to move backwards at the line he had to disengage launch control and didn't have time to reengage.

Anyway I think we all learned something about our cars on the day which is useful 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Im sure Matt is giggling as much as i am at the banter and keeping the troops entertained...  
What you say Matt?? is it all good in your world mate.
Steve


----------



## Hark

All in jest mate. Quite like the discussion tbh, I'm a stubborn git always will be.

Would anyone who went to this be interested in a small trackday?

Culborough has been mentioned in another thread, TT only event, small scale etc. Open to ideas...


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> All in jest mate. Quite like the discussion tbh, I'm a stubborn git always will be.
> 
> Would anyone who went to this be interested in a small trackday?
> 
> Culborough has been mentioned in another thread, TT only event, small scale etc. Open to ideas...


Good on ya, bud.
Track is a bit too remote for me, if it was more central it would open it up to all.
Think you will have to get that clutch sorted so i can give you a run for your money again to see if you can make it 1-1.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

I will be along to back steve c up at the next event (not in a dodgy way of course)  All hail to my standard V6 :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

listen just to put a stop to all this squabbling...on the next meet i will come in Linda's 150 and woooooop all ur asses [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]



> bullshit mr hand man dont waste my time.. when you arrive i won't even notice because i will be to busy looking gooood 8) 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> I will be along to back steve c up at the next event (not in a dodgy way of course)  All hail to my standard V6 :lol:


Cheers mate and standard for how long i wonder.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Glad to see there are no handbags then  Elliott that BMC must surely give you at least another 30bhp 

I would be interested in a trackday, but after killing my clutch going in a straight line imagine the ruddy carnage if I actually had to go round a corner or two :lol:

Syd - I expect we may get a nasty surprise if you have had it mapped as Nic has my old MK4 Gti Turbo and it has 202bhp and 221lbft and rips it up 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> listen just to put a stop to all this squabbling...on the next meet i will come in Linda's 150 and woooooop all ur asses [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


Hi Syd,
thought all the real northerners has disappeared under their shells as there were no takers from the N/W apart from myself via Holland. Think you would be the eye candy on the day as we had a few comps for best wheels,paint and interior unless you go up against Charlie for an easy score.
Will see you on Saturday mate.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Chalie that Bmc had stickers in the pack!!!! I fitted both of these so thats 2x 5 bhp + 30 = 40 at least ?


----------



## bigsyd

> Syd - I expect we may get a nasty surprise if you have had it mapped as Nic has my old MK4 Gti Turbo and it has 202bhp and 221lbft and rips it up


with you on that m8, it has a REVO map on it now and fooook can it shift...it has really surprised me how quick it is at spooling up and by Jesus it picks up the pace for the baby of the bunch


----------



## Charlie

ELLIOTT said:


> Chalie that Bmc had stickers in the pack!!!! I fitted both of these so thats 2x 5 bhp + 30 = 40 at least ?


Aha I see you also subscribe to the Max Power additional BHP caluclation formula :lol: if you put one on each door just below the mirror too that will give you an additional 10bhp 

I left them off mine and clearly if I had put them on my times at SP would have come down by about 1 second 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

bigsyd said:


> Syd - I expect we may get a nasty surprise if you have had it mapped as Nic has my old MK4 Gti Turbo and it has 202bhp and 221lbft and rips it up
> 
> 
> 
> with you on that m8, it has a REVO map on it now and fooook can it shift...it has really surprised me how quick it is at spooling up and by Jesus it picks up the pace for the baby of the bunch
Click to expand...

I know I was really peeved when I first bought my 225 as Nic's car was as quick if not quicker - obviously that is no longer the case  but it certainly sped up my move to get it remapped 

Charlie


----------



## barton TT

bigsyd said:


> Syd - I expect we may get a nasty surprise if you have had it mapped as Nic has my old MK4 Gti Turbo and it has 202bhp and 221lbft and rips it up
> 
> 
> 
> with you on that m8, it has a REVO map on it now and fooook can it shift...it has really surprised me how quick it is at spooling up and by Jesus it picks up the pace for the baby of the bunch
Click to expand...

Agree with Sid once the 150 is remapped it surpising quick i had my vagcheck stage 2 done at Rockingham TT08 and been on a rolling road since its now running at 225bhp.


----------



## Charlie

barton TT said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syd - I expect we may get a nasty surprise if you have had it mapped as Nic has my old MK4 Gti Turbo and it has 202bhp and 221lbft and rips it up
> 
> 
> 
> with you on that m8, it has a REVO map on it now and fooook can it shift...it has really surprised me how quick it is at spooling up and by Jesus it picks up the pace for the baby of the bunch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree with Sid once the 150 is remapped it surpising quick i had my vagcheck stage 2 done at Rockingham TT08 and been on a rolling road since its now running at 225bhp.
Click to expand...

75bhp from a remap that is pretty spectacular - but as it is a Vagcheck one I don't doubt it for a second.

Charlie


----------



## ELLIOTT

[smiley=book2.gif] Will rearange my stickers this weekend and get back on the rr random road! i only hit 290 with the current sticker layout, thanks for the advice.


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> I would be interested in a trackday, but after killing my clutch going in a straight line imagine the ruddy carnage if I actually had to go round a corner or two :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Might be worth gauging interest bud because I'm up for another track day. A meet like Sunday at another motor sports venue with the possibility of some track action is a win/win meet 

An open pit lane day or half day would be best as you can take to the track as much as you like but they are popular and get fully booked quickly on the more popular circuits

Just imagine another huge thread full of banter and bullshit :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chalie that Bmc had stickers in the pack!!!! I fitted both of these so thats 2x 5 bhp + 30 = 40 at least ?
> 
> 
> 
> Aha I see you also subscribe to the Max Power additional BHP caluclation formula :lol: if you put one on each door just below the mirror too that will give you an additional 10bhp
> 
> I left them off mine and clearly if I had put them on my times at SP would have come down by about 1 second
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

1 on each side equals 2 secs so you would have been in the Corsa Class...  
S


----------



## Charlie

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in a trackday, but after killing my clutch going in a straight line imagine the ruddy carnage if I actually had to go round a corner or two :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Might be worth gauging interest bud because I'm up for another track day. A meet like Sunday at another motor sports venue with the possibility of some track action is a win/win meet
> 
> An open pit lane day or half day would be best as you can take to the track as much as you like but they are popular and get fully booked quickly on the more popular circuits
> 
> Just imagine another huge thread full of banter and bullshit :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL - I think Matt is considering sorting something out, I am sure I will post endless crap on his thread if he does :lol:

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

yawn


----------



## Charlie

rustyintegrale said:


> yawn


Almost as dull as your post about your 10,000 post :twisted: :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## caney

rustyintegrale said:


> yawn


whys that mate?quite enjoyed this thread


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> [smiley=book2.gif] Will rearange my stickers this weekend and get back on the rr random road! i only hit 290 with the current sticker layout, thanks for the advice.


thats only two short of mine. I think i will have to get in touch with Les and see if i can salvage a few dozen off his motor...


----------



## ELLIOTT

I am going to get some custom stickers made up steve so ill let you know what gains i achieve!


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> I am going to get some custom stickers made up steve so ill let you know what gains i achieve!


I am stickerless, badgeless and spoilerless. Less is more. That extra weight makes all the difference.
You do bounce around on the posts, i hope your TT isnt that fast.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

I have an excue tonight! So what we have summed up from this Thread is V6 beats 225 modified unless Big turbo? The end of the 225 vs V6 Debate


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> I have an excue tonight! So what we have summed up from this Thread is V6 beats 225 modified unless Big turbo? The end of the 225 vs V6 Debate


Hurray, somebody else gets it.
You must have the name of Steve as well as it adds around an extra 20BHP....  
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

So then i am sure modified big turbo or supercharged v6 wins 225 big turbo? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> So then i am sure modified big turbo or supercharged v6 wins 225 big turbo? :roll:


V6 twinscroll or SC pre and Turbo main. Big bucks.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

I dont believe anyone has done a big 3.2 conversion i know there is a 3.6 vr6 big conversion but i have not seen a TT on here with a break from the mould 3.2! Times are chnging and big bhp is becoming more accessable to us ....


----------



## sixdoublesix

Random off topic but anyone seen them cream leather pole positions in the sale section? Any thoughts. They look appealing! thoughts?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> I have an excue tonight! So what we have summed up from this Thread is V6 beats 225 modified unless Big turbo? The end of the 225 vs V6 Debate


Standard 3.2 versus standard 225 = 3.2 wins
Stage 1 3.2 versus stage 1 225 = close
Stage 2 3.2 versus stage 2 225 = close
Stage 3 3.2 versus stage 3 225 = ? we will see in the future
Steve


----------



## Charlie

sixdoublesix said:


> Random off topic but anyone seen them cream leather pole positions in the sale section? Any thoughts.
> They look appealing! thoughts?


Not a bad price, but the colour would look arse in most colour cars imo, also the leather doesn't look to fit too well? The person selling has very few posts so after some recent shenanigans on here with people not meeting their responsibilities I would be wary. Oh and Simon I think that colour would look horrid in your car 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Why post random stuff like that on any thread :?:

Surely a thread titled 'what are your thoughts on these' would attract more replies.


----------



## sixdoublesix

Charlie said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random off topic but anyone seen them cream leather pole positions in the sale section? Any thoughts.
> They look appealing! thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad price, but the colour would look arse in most colour cars imo, also the leather doesn't look to fit too well? The person selling has very few posts so after some recent shenanigans on here with people not meeting their responsibilities I would be wary. Oh and Simon I think that colour would look horrid in your car
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Hmm was tempting if they were the right colour

as for random, dont really think a whole thread about someone elses seats would be worth it, it was a quick comment with people on this thread who know what they are talking about. and its done now 

Charlie you have PM


----------



## ttrev21

Here you go guys one more video.






Cheers

Trev


----------



## Charlie

Nice vid Trev - although there are far too many circulating showing where I got my ass handed to me and none of me whoopin ass [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Simon - I don't have a pm mate :? - saw Darren today when I picked my car up and he said he tried calling you (see pm for rest of details)

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

Charlie i have a vid of you whoopin SAV's ass BUT SAV did not reacted as quick as you and did not brake the light beam. So in fact you both did the same time.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news mate. When i have time i will post it up it dose look good if i miss the end bit of. :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Charlie

DAZTTC said:


> Charlie i have a vid of you whoopin SAV's ass BUT SAV did not reacted as quick as you and did not brake the light beam. So in fact you both did the same time.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news mate. When i have time i will post it up it dose look good if i miss the end bit of. :lol: :wink:
> 
> DAZ


SHAZBAT !!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

:lol: :lol: :lol: sorry pal.


----------



## SAVTT240

ttrev21 said:


> Here you go guys one more video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


Great vid trev 8)

Best thing is seeing the TT's kicking ass !!

SAV..


----------



## ian222

Where is mine?


----------



## Hark

Just for your pleasure. My car didn't survive very well.

Boost has disapeared. Hoping a boost leak or limp mode and nothing expensive. Will post tomorrow. :?


----------



## DAVECOV

Hark said:


> Just for your pleasure. My car didn't survive very well.
> 
> Boost has disapeared. Hoping a boost leak or limp mode and nothing expensive. Will post tomorrow. :?


Well Matt I'm treating mine to some iridium cool spark plugs and Millers oil change  
after you pushing me to the limit I think she needs it


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> Just for your pleasure. My car didn't survive very well.
> 
> Boost has disapeared. Hoping a boost leak or limp mode and nothing expensive. Will post tomorrow. :?


Hope you get it sorted mate. 

DAZ


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your pleasure. My car didn't survive very well.
> 
> Boost has disapeared. Hoping a boost leak or limp mode and nothing expensive. Will post tomorrow. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get it sorted mate.
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Car was checked over by the guys at VW Midlands today. The car had just gone in to limp mode. All codes now cleared and the car is running fine. Seems like it was requesting too much boost and then overboosted, dropping it in to limp mode.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your pleasure. My car didn't survive very well.
> 
> Boost has disapeared. Hoping a boost leak or limp mode and nothing expensive. Will post tomorrow. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get it sorted mate.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Car was checked over by the guys at VW Midlands today. The car had just gone in to limp mode. All codes now cleared and the car is running fine. Seems like it was requesting too much boost and then overboosted, dropping it in to limp mode.
Click to expand...

  Good nothing expensive then did they say why and how to fix mate ?

DAZ


----------



## ttrev21

SAVTT240 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go guys one more video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev
> 
> 
> 
> Great vid trev 8)
> 
> Best thing is seeing the TT's kicking ass !!
> 
> SAV..
Click to expand...

Yeah Sav my favourite is Steve beating the truck , would love to have seen his face at the end :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

Unsurprisingly my favourite too!

Didn't get to see him afterwards, he just drove off!

Loved it!

When we doing it again?


----------



## Charlie

Matt - hope you get it sorted buddy, could be the N75 valve malfunctioning - that causes overboost when it fails, worth a check anyway.

Steve - Steve (Collier) and I have touched upon a possible date for a summer event, July 12th (from memory) has been mentioned - however because there are lots more shows/events in the summer we need to ensure that it does not clash with anything already arranged or happen too close to something else. ( I am off to see the engineering firm re the H shift gates in the week so hopefully your prize should not be too far away )

Charlie


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> Unsurprisingly my favourite too!
> 
> Didn't get to see him afterwards, he just drove off!
> 
> Loved it!
> 
> When we doing it again?


gti festival in march would be a good one.2 litre done by then?
l


----------



## VSPURS

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly my favourite too!
> 
> Didn't get to see him afterwards, he just drove off!
> 
> Loved it!
> 
> When we doing it again?
> 
> 
> 
> gti festival in march would be a good one.2 litre done by then?
> l
Click to expand...

You mean GTi Festival at Santa Pod on 11th April?


----------



## bigsyd

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your pleasure. My car didn't survive very well.
> 
> Boost has disapeared. Hoping a boost leak or limp mode and nothing expensive. Will post tomorrow. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get it sorted mate.
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Car was checked over by the guys at VW Midlands today. The car had just gone in to limp mode. All codes now cleared and the car is running fine. Seems like it was requesting too much boost and then overboosted, dropping it in to limp mode.
Click to expand...

exactly the same thing happened to me yesterday m8 on the southport run, i had fitted a race N75 valve that caused over boost and car dropped into limp mode.. fault was diagnosed by tony and lee and Les with his hand held fault code reader 8) found the fault code and lee found out what the code was on his phone... all sorted now


----------



## Hark

I had new N75 fitted last year by APS after the Rockingham meet.

VW Midlands reckon the map is requesting too much boost than the turbo can give at certain points in the rev range and in others it's overboosting. He said that in his opinion the map didn't fully match the mods I had. (he thought the mods had come after the map)

Anyway this is the only time the map has done this in over 12 months so I'm going to leave it for now and see how it goes.


----------



## lego man

Hark said:


> I had new N75 fitted last year by APS after the Rockingham meet.
> 
> VW Midlands reckon the map is requesting too much boost than the turbo can give at certain points in the rev range and in others it's overboosting. He said that in his opinion the map didn't fully match the mods I had. (he thought the mods had come after the map)
> 
> Anyway this is the only time the map has done this in over 12 months so I'm going to leave it for now and see how it goes.


Hark,

What / whos map file do you have on your car ?

LEGO


----------



## Hark

Hi Si, APS mapped it mate.

Usually runs sweet. Running fine again now.


----------

